# Rottie Or GSD Pups?



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Lookin for a pup but cant choose between either breed..any suggestions?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Ooohhhh that would be a hard choice!

My friend had a surprise litter of GSD x Rott pups end of last year they are fab I know one of the pups they are lovely


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh yeah perfect mix - even more so with the lack of health testing, infact lets give them more free advertising.

(EVERYONE thats the type of advert NOT to respond to!)


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

Same person advertising a staff at stud.


Also had some JRT pups at some point as it comes up if you google the number.

Love Rotties and GSDs.


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

Why can the guy not do the pups injections? And what does "Do the best I can for them" mean hmy:

There seems to be a fair few of this cross around, I would find someone that can take better care of their pups


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Oh yeah perfect mix - even more so with the lack of health testing, infact lets give them more free advertising.
> 
> (EVERYONE thats the type of advert NOT to respond to!)


Sorry but i didnt post the thread to start a debate on ethics. I asked for help in choosing a breed.

As for health tests i was looking at Akita studs available in the country and even the ones from reputable breeders didnt have health tests apart from hip scores...


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

If their failing to test for required tests then their not reputable - to be a reputable breeder you have to tick all boxes, not some. You cant have a reputable breeder that doesnt do required tests...  

I also am amazed at the amount of people that need help choosing a breed  - if you research the breeds, then you yourself will be aware of whats suitable for you and whats not. - no one can tell you whats right for you and whats not, there both two very different breeds, and strangers on a forum dont know members or their full situation.

Ethics are bound to pop up in threads when people place adverts from BYBers. - But then you have just given them more free advertising, infact supporting the breeder.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> As for health tests i was looking at Akita studs available in the country and even the ones from reputable breeders didnt have health tests apart from hip scores...


Akita Stud Dogs


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Akita Stud Dogs


I was lookin at this:

Akita Stud Dogs

Samsons dad is on there Papa Charlie...guess i should have done more research before getting him..but then i wouldnt have had my Sammy!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> I was lookin at this:
> 
> Akita Stud Dogs
> 
> Samsons dad is on there Papa Charlie...guess i should have done more research before getting him..but then i wouldnt have had my Sammy!


The ONLY site I would trust is Champdogs. 
The reason is sites like the one you posted are dogs who are poor examples of the breed usually with owners looking to have a pup from whatever litter they stud or just want some money.

I looked at my own breed on there AGES ago and they are all unhealth tested and poor examples of the breed most with lines that are unherd of.

If you are looking for a stud then champdogs would be your best bet.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> I was lookin at this:
> 
> Akita Stud Dogs
> 
> Samsons dad is on there Papa Charlie...guess i should have done more research before getting him..but then i wouldnt have had my Sammy!


Jeezus christ... says it all...


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> The ONLY site I would trust is Champdogs.
> The reason is sites like the one you posted are dogs who are poor examples of the breed usually with owners looking to have a pup from whatever litter they stud or just want some money.
> 
> I looked at my own breed on there AGES ago and they are all unhealth tested and poor examples of the breed most with lines that are unherd of.
> ...


Nah not lookin for stud dogs. To be honest i didnt even look at the site i just showed you when i got Sammy, i found him on epupz. Seems alot of legit breeders also advertise on epupz.

Back to the topic though..GSD pup or Rottie?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Nah not lookin for stud dogs. To be honest i didnt even look at the site i just showed you when i got Sammy, i found him on epupz. Seems alot of legit breeders also advertise on epupz.
> 
> Back to the topic though..GSD pup or Rottie?


Depends what you're after....both breeds have a different personality.
Personally GSD for me but only from a good breeder, I have seen Scorcher go through enough pain to last any dog.

Best of luck on your choice. I do hope you do pick a breeder carefully, its about rewarding good breeders and ignoring the bad. If more puppy buyers do this then one day bad breeders will either have to do things right or stop.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> If their failing to test for required tests then their not reputable - to be a reputable breeder you have to tick all boxes, not some. You cant have a reputable breeder that doesnt do required tests...
> 
> I also am amazed at the amount of people that need help choosing a breed  - if you research the breeds, then you yourself will be aware of whats suitable for you and whats not. - no one can tell you whats right for you and whats not, there both two very different breeds, and strangers on a forum dont know members or their full situation.
> 
> Ethics are bound to pop up in threads when people place adverts from BYBers. - But then you have just given them more free advertising, infact supporting the breeder.


How am i supporting the breeder? I only put it up as an example.

Also i know they are two different breeds but happy with either one as i have lived with a male GSD and male Rottie a few years ago..and they lived together very happily.

Cant a guy come on here and ask for advice without criticism??


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Depends what you're after....both breeds have a different personality.
> Personally GSD for me but only from a good breeder, I have seen Scorcher go through enough pain to last any dog.
> 
> Best of luck on your choice. I do hope you do pick a breeder carefully, its about rewarding good breeders and ignoring the bad. If more puppy buyers do this then one day bad breeders will either have to do things right or stop.


May i ask what happened to Scorcher?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> May i ask what happened to Scorcher?


Scorcher has anal furunculosis, hip dysplasia and elbow dysplasia.
She also has a skin problem. 
She's a GSD cross Border collie.

Only scroll down if you want to see her Anal furunculosis.










She spent 8 years of her life being abused by the people who bred her (we believe they bred her since they knew what she's cross with) , they also made her have litters with her brother. She was never given medication for her health problems so when we took her on we had months of vet visits and messing with doses of medication.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Scorcher has anal furunculosis, hip dysplasia and elbow dysplasia.
> She also has a skin problem.
> She's a GSD cross Border collie.
> 
> ...


Thats a shame..well she is where she belongs now much loved in a caring family.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> How am i supporting the breeder? I only put it up as an example.
> 
> Also i know they are two different breeds but happy with either one as i have lived with a male GSD and male Rottie a few years ago..and they lived together very happily.
> 
> Cant a guy come on here and ask for advice without criticism??


You have openly supported the breed in your first post in my eyes. - You would have done better using an example of a decent breeder.

- Glad you know their different, so you can then choose what it is you want from your next dog and what breed suits your needs 

course you can ask advice, I am just confused at what you want the forum to do. Your the one that will be buying and living with the dog, and you have experience with both.

& I shall leave it there....for my own sake.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Seems alot of legit breeders also advertise on epupz.


Actually, very few if any good breeders advertise on epupz - those that do only do so to show people an example of what to expect from a good breeder.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> You have openly supported the breed in your first post in my eyes. - You would have done better using an example of a decent breeder.
> 
> - Glad you know their different, so you can then choose what it is you want from your next dog and what breed suits your needs
> 
> ...


Ok mr/ms perfect i shall heed thy advice for thou art all wise


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Ok mr/ms perfect i shall heed thy advice for thou art all wise


Im far from perfect, believe me  I dont claim to be perfect, nor do I wish to..


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

rocco33 said:


> Actually, very few if any good breeders advertise on epupz - those that do only do so to show people an example of what to expect from a good breeder.


What do you think of these?

Do they seem reputable?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> If their failing to test for required tests then their not reputable - to be a reputable breeder you have to tick all boxes, not some. You cant have a reputable breeder that doesnt do required tests...


Only test required by KC as far as I have seen as required for akita is hip scores. Eye test is only recommended.

Personally I still find it shocking how little is required to be done to be a "accredited breeder". I'm shocked it is only a "recommendation" that accredited breeders only "get advice" about Syringomyelia in Cavalier King Charles Spaniels. At the very least it needs to be a recommendation that something is actively done to prevent it. I digress though from the point I wanted to make :cursing:

I know many KC accredited breeders will also actually do the "recommended tests" as they actively care for the breed and their dogs. These are the ones you should look for. I've added a couple of attachments which may be of use. It's worth knowing what tests are recommended whilst looking around for breeders. I personally wouldn't go simply by the KC accredited label. I'd also avoid breeders who hide potential health problems in the breed preferring ones who know and admit the potential issues.

Can't really say about GSD or Rottie only having fleeting experience with both when a lot younger.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

It does however seem that having a KC accredited breeder label in the ad does seem to rocket the price of a pup to between 600-800 quid whereas family owned pets that produce a litter the pups sell between 200-400.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> It does however seem that having a KC accredited breeder label in the ad does seem to rocket the price of a pup to between 600-800 quid whereas family owned pets that produce a litter the pups sell between 200-400.


pet breeders are also apart of the scheme. - so them breeding just from family pets, will also be involved in the charging higher.. 

mind you no matter what type of breeder you are, your dogs should be family pets first.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Anyway back to my main question. Both breeds are awesome, have great personalities and look stunning..but which to choose? To those on here that own either breed what do you guys think? I currently have a male Akita who is a year old.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Personally I'd leave it another year - Akita's can often become very challenging as they become sexually mature and you may find your easy going pup becomes a handful in the next few months - dog aggression especially amongst the males can be a big problem with this breed - and quite honestly the last thing you'll need is another large guarding breed at this time ! .


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

hmmmmmmmm ive had gsd, akita collie, and i love rotties
ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
thats a toughie it really is
i cant choose


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

hmmmm...i love both breeds a lot(i've wanted a GSD since i was 4, met my first rottie at 16 and fell in love instantly he was massive and loved cuddles)......i think a rottie would just scooch in front for me though, absolutely stunning and lovely doggies 

Tummels part rottie, we always suspected it as he has a curly tail which doesn't happen with labs or ridgebacks but we never knew, now we've had it confirmed and it explains a lot about some of the things he does and some of the bits on him that didn't fit in with the other 2 breeds :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

We had a jsd when i was younger, he was lovely very protective and just lovely dog..but it would be a rottie for me anyday to be fair..
Also you only have to have 5 litters and i think a home check to become an acredited breeder through kc ..dont think all of them do tests etc etc etc so i wouldnt just go for any breeder on the kc site just do some research.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I love both breeds my parents had Rotties when i was young and my best friend was our first one Heidi who was my shadow we were only apart when i was with the horses but she even came to the stables with me when i was allowed to take her.I was in the army with the dogs when i left school with and bought out a GSD who didnt make the grade he was lovely was no good as a guard dog so they tried him as a sniffer dog but he kept bringing back the bombs so not good for the health of the trainer(obviously non activated)and licked the person at the end of a track.So not any use to help you choose but i still think that maybe Rotties have my vote


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

All Dog Breeds - Breeders, Stud Dogs, Puppies, Breed Clubs and Results

Click on relevant breed within link for information on the breed.

I'd wait til Sammy were older, personally and spend some serious time researching. The breeds you mention are very different so it should come down to that, really.

From someone who bought unhealth tested to another who bought unhealth tested, get a health tested dog! The hike in initial price is likely to save you possibly thousands in the future on vet bills. Use an accredited breeder only and talk to the likes of Cearott on here who is an ethical Rottweiler breeder and a canny lass!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Bijou said:


> Personally I'd leave it another year - Akita's can often become very challenging as they become sexually mature and you may find your easy going pup becomes a handful in the next few months - dog aggression especially amongst the males can be a big problem with this breed - and quite honestly the last thing you'll need is another large guarding breed at this time ! .


The good thing is the pup is going to be raised by my OH who currently doesnt live with me. But as we should be gettin hitched sometime next year Samson will be another year older by the time she moves in.

Id love Ceerots advice as i know she is the pet forums rottweiler ambassador 

I was also thinking of maybe going down the rescue route but how would you guys think an adult GSD or Rott would cope with a bouncy boisterous Samson?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> The good thing is the pup is going to be raised by my OH who currently doesnt live with me. But as we should be gettin hitched sometime next year Samson will be another year older by the time she moves in.


Nothing against Akitas but they're not the most dog friendly breed in the world. His character hasn't developed yet and in another year he might not be able to live with another dog


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

hawksport said:


> *Nothing against Akitas but they're not the most dog friendly breed in the world*. His character hasn't developed yet and in another year he might not be able to live with another dog


Sorry but i am going to disagree with your above statement. Samson is the friendliest dog i have ever known and has always been friendly around other dogs that he has met and believe me everytime i take him for a walk i make sure he interacts with atleast another dog while he is out.

If your saying he might not be able to live with another dog in a years time then isnt it better that he gets to know a dog from now that he will eventually be living with rather than all of a sudden introducing him to a puppy once he is 2-3 years old?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Sorry but i am going to disagree with your above statement. Samson is the friendliest dog i have ever known and has always been friendly around other dogs that he has met and believe me everytime i take him for a walk i make sure he interacts with atleast another dog while he is out.
> 
> If your saying he might not be able to live with another dog in a years time then isnt it better that he gets to know a dog from now that he will eventually be living with rather than all of a sudden introducing him to a puppy once he is 2-3 years old?


I think the point HS is trying to make is that if you compare akitas across the board to golden retrievers across the board, generally speaking golden retrievers are more dog friendly. At Samson's current age he will change an awful lot into adulthood, he is still very young at a year old and will develop many likes and dislikes that he may not already have.

Sure your last paragraph is better, BUT lets not forget if Samson doesn't like this other dog what are you then going to do, because it wouldn't be fair to make them live together. Young dogs are always very trying and some dogs just do not want to tolerate them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

mate,you cant get a better dog than a rottie.....thats a fact,im sure if you get one youl never look back!:001_tt1:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Sorry but i am going to disagree with your above statement. Samson is the friendliest dog i have ever known and has always been friendly around other dogs that he has met and believe me everytime i take him for a walk i make sure he interacts with atleast another dog while he is out.
> 
> If your saying he might not be able to live with another dog in a years time then isnt it better that he gets to know a dog from now that he will eventually be living with rather than all of a sudden introducing him to a puppy once he is 2-3 years old?


He is a year old, in the next few months things can change. That comes from experience of hundreds of dogs. You would be much better off waiting untill he is an adult and seeing what his character is like before commiting to another dog


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

hawksport said:


> He is a year old, in the next few months things can change. That comes from experience of hundreds of dogs. You would be much better off waiting untill he is an adult and seeing what his character is like before commiting to another dog


dont agree with that advice at all!.if you bring your dog up as a well balanced dog,there will be no problems,all dogs have character,but as the dogs leader,you set the boundaries and behavior!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> dont agree with that advice at all!.if you bring your dog up as a well balanced dog,there will be no problems,all dogs have character,but as the dogs leader,you set the boundaries and behavior!


And that is from personel experience of how many dogs?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

albert 1970 said:


> dont agree with that advice at all!.if you bring your dog up as a well balanced dog,there will be no problems,all dogs have character,but as the dogs leader,you set the boundaries and behavior!


tosh, thats why you see so many young pups for sale as they don't get on with the older dog in the household. spot on advice from Hawksport.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> dont agree with that advice at all!.if you bring your dog up as a well balanced dog,there will be no problems,all dogs have character,but as the dogs leader,you set the boundaries and behavior!


Its not very easy to bring up a dog who is 100% perfect in every way though. My dog is well balanced but he still doesn't like young dogs very much. He wouldn't have a go at a young dog because he is so soft, but in the same breath I don't think its fair to force him to tolerate one.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with Hawksport, Samson is still very young, can't remember his exact age but IIRC from your other posts I don't think he's hit the teenage stage yet, which can be turbulent & challenging


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter said:


> tosh, thats why you see so many young pups for sale as they don't get on with the older dog in the household. spot on advice from Hawksport.


no,not tosh!,thats cos too many people own dogs who have no idea how tpo raise them!!!....advice for you....you bring the dog up,you dont wait and see how it turns out!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Bijou said:


> Personally I'd leave it another year - Akita's can often become very challenging as they become sexually mature and you may find your easy going pup becomes a handful in the next few months - dog aggression especially amongst the males can be a big problem with this breed - and quite honestly the last thing you'll need is another large guarding breed at this time ! .


I was going to say, from speaking to Akita owners it seems some can be selective who they live with. certain breeds can be same sex aggressive, Malamutes can. Kobi was fine with all dogs until around 10mths ish, then he would deffinately take up a challenge with a male, and not like certain ones. 
Younger then that he loved all dogs. So if Akitas can be known for same sex aggression then whatever you decide breed wise, then a female may be a better option i would have thought pesonally. Maybe an idea too as Bijou says, see how he is with other dogs once sexually mature, to make sure.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

hawksport said:


> And that is from personel experience of how many dogs?


oh,are we gona have a competition......grow up...ive had a few dogs,all very well behaved,perhaps youve had too many to handle and give 100% attention they need!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Sorry but i am going to disagree with your above statement. Samson is the friendliest dog i have ever known and has always been friendly around other dogs that he has met and believe me everytime i take him for a walk i make sure he interacts with atleast another dog while he is out.
> 
> If your saying he might not be able to live with another dog in a years time then isnt it better that he gets to know a dog from now that he will eventually be living with rather than all of a sudden introducing him to a puppy once he is 2-3 years old?


if you dog is a year old , he isn`t fully mature , my sister has akita`s her male has just turned 4 years old , as soon as he hit maturity he became somewhat challenging , couldn`t be trusted with anything that moved on walks so has to muzzled at all times , can`t be trusted with strangers full stop. infact he managed to bite an electrician doing work on her home , as he got both her dogs mixed up and thought he were approaching her female , wasn`t was her male , who almost took his hand off.
i`ve known many folks say the same regarding males , headstrong and hellbent at times to defend their territory , sister still has her dog , couldn`t apologise enough to the guy doing work on her home , don`t make it right though , think i`d have died had it been one of mine , luckily he was understanding and admitted it was his own fault.
just because you dog may be friendly at present and interact well with others at this moment in time , it could all change as soon as he hits maturity , knowing what i know about akita`s i`d say they we`re an only dog unless you keep male / female pairings , even that isn`t without risks.
they are nice dogs i do like them , wouldn`t own one though as i`ve always liked more than one dog


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> oh,are we gona have a competition......grow up...ive had a few dogs,all very well behaved,perhaps youve had too many to handle and give 100% attention they need!


No competition I just wondered if you were speaking from the experience of one dog.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

albert 1970 said:


> no,not tosh!,thats cos too many people own dogs who have no idea how tpo raise them!!!....advice for you....you bring the dog up,you dont wait and see how it turns out!


lol..wot crap i don't need advice from you matey............................ i 've owned and bred dogs for 34 years i think i do know...... lmao.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

My dogs are well balanced, they know Im ''boss'' as you call it, they are well behaved.
But they do not like puppies.

Someone made a great comparison the other day, its like old people- yes its nice you brought the grandkids round but please take them home now they are very tiring.


Now I do not care what anyone says, the fact is, Akitas can be known for dog aggression, specifically same sex aggression. I used to have a neighbour who had akitas all her life and she would Never have another dog the same sex, even though her dogs were well trained and brought up properly. She had to move house, because her big male, although he was a fantastic dog, the most friendly dog you could ever meet, happy to play with other dogs on walks etc and got on with my female dog in my block... when someone moved in with a large male Malamute, she could not risk them bumping into eachother in the shared close, they could not go anywhere near eachother as the Akita saw this male Mal as in 'his house'
I think anybody getting a dog of the same sex when they have a breed that is prone to same sex aggression does not think very much of their breed! It is not the individual dog when people talk about it, it is the breed as a whole. (obviously there are going to be dogs that are exceptions, but to the inexperienced person, bad idea)
Even someone on here I am sure has to keep two of their Mals or huskies I cant remember which, completely seperate. Once you get same sex aggression in your household, its not something you can train out, it is not something you can prepare for and trian your dog to make sure its not going to ever be like that, its just one of the things about that particular breed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

hawksport said:


> No competition I just wondered if you were speaking from the experience of one dog.


no,ive had 4 dogs.....is that ok for me to comment now?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

albert 1970 said:


> no,not tosh!,thats cos too many people own dogs who have no idea how tpo raise them!!!....advice for you....you bring the dog up,you dont wait and see how it turns out!


I DID bring my dogs up, they have always been well socialised but there are many dogs who do not like puppies, many dogs because of their personality that wouldnt happily live with another dog.
Away and do some proper research and stop insulting people


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

dexter said:


> lol..wot crap i don't need advice from you matey............................ i 've owned and bred dogs for 34 years i think i do know...... lmao.


try not talking crap then lol!!!some people!!!no idea.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

scratches head


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> no,ive had 4 dogs.....is that ok for me to comment now?


Off course, it's just nice to know how much experince someone has when they are giving advice. I know someone who has a Lab that will tell you they don't like water, most people would agree that hers is the exception rather than the rule


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> no,not tosh!,thats cos too many people own dogs who have no idea how tpo raise them!!!....advice for you....you bring the dog up,you dont wait and see how it turns out!


it`s not tosh i guarantee , while back a friend of mine was advised to rear her ambull as a `normal dog` sorry , didn`t work that way , he were reared with a middle aged lab , taken to puppy training classes , enrolled in flyball , seemed to get on extremely well with her lab bitch , didn`t bat an eyelid at other dogs he didn`t know. until beginning of feb this year , came home to a bloodbath , lab bitch had squeezed herself inbetween her fridge and washing machine to try saving herself absolutely covered in blood , holes in her body everywhere , her ambull was covered in her blood , not a mark or scratch on him, lab girlie ended up in the vets and was there for 9 days at deaths door , came home looking like she`d done 100 rounds with mike tyson. she was lucky , my friend was lucky she didn`t have to be dealing with a dead dog. why , all because she`d been told to rear him as a `normal` dog , well i hate to break it to you , they are not a normal dog , what failed to be mentioned was their natural high prey drive , lesson learned , dogs are both okay , now living in the same house but completely seperate as she won`t give either of her dogs up , can`t help thinking how miserable both dogs must be having to live like that , as both are active working breeds , that thrive on the company of their masters


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Off course, it's just nice to know how much experince someone has when they are giving advice. I know someone who has a Lab that will tell you they don't like water, most people would agree that hers is the exception rather than the rule


im giving my opinion,its not gospel,just how i see it!,im sure you are just giving your opinion too!.like i said,its the owner who brings the dog up,and if done properly(which includes socialising your dog properly)you should have no problems.

poison girl,im not being unpleasant,some on here think they know more than they do,and speak like theyre the oracle on all things dog related,and dont like being challenged,when wrong.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

diablo said:


> it`s not tosh i guarantee , while back a friend of mine was advised to rear her ambull as a `normal dog` sorry , didn`t work that way , he were reared with a middle aged lab , taken to puppy training classes , enrolled in flyball , seemed to get on extremely well with her lab bitch , didn`t bat an eyelid at other dogs he didn`t know. until beginning of feb this year , came home to a bloodbath , lab bitch had squeezed herself inbetween her fridge and washing machine to try saving herself absolutely covered in blood , holes in her body everywhere , her ambull was covered in her blood , not a mark or scratch on him, lab girlie ended up in the vets and was there for 9 days at deaths door , came home looking like she`d done 100 rounds with mike tyson. she was lucky , my friend was lucky she didn`t have to be dealing with a dead dog. why , all because she`d been told to rear him as a `normal` dog , well i hate to break it to you , they are not a normal dog , what failed to be mentioned was their natural high prey drive , lesson learned , dogs are both okay , now living in the same house but completely seperate as she won`t give either of her dogs up , can`t help thinking how miserable both dogs must be having to live like that , as both are active working breeds , that thrive on the company of their masters


i cant comment on that,as i dont know how they were trained,like most horror dog stories,theres plenty of signs before these things hapen!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> try not talking crap then lol!!!some people!!!no idea.


That "some people" you are on about has more experience than you, you should be having a discussion not bitching.

I am sorry but encouraging anyone to get LARGE breed of dog while their current breed is not known to be suitable yet is daft.

I believe even more so with big breeds that you need to know the dogs personality before knowing what breed it will be suited with.

Its never what breed you fancy but what breed suits your lifestyle and already existing dog. imo.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> im giving my opinion,its not gospel,just how i see it!,im sure you are just giving your opinion too!.like i said,*its the owner who brings the dog up,and if done properly(which includes socialising your dog properly)you should have no problems.*
> 
> poison girl,im not being unpleasant,some on here think they know more than they do,and speak like theyre the oracle on all things dog related,and dont like being challenged,when wrong.


i have brought all mine up properly and up until the last 4 months never had any problems with my dogs until one day two of my boys decided they didnt like other male dogs so now i have to have them all split up. they have all been socialised, trained etc and all the same yet 2 of them have matured and decided that they dont want to live with other males. it is not always how they are brought up but part of whats in them, the same as some dogs have high prey drive.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> i have brought all mine up properly and up until the last 4 months never had any problems with my dogs until one day two of my boys decided they didnt like other male dogs so now i have to have them all split up. they have all been socialised, trained etc and all the same yet 2 of them have matured and decided that they dont want to live with other males. it is not always how they are brought up but part of whats in them, the same as some dogs have high prey drive.


Sorry to hear that hun sadly it does happen


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> That "some people" you are on about has more experience than you, you should be having a discussion not bitching.
> 
> I am sorry but encouraging anyone to get LARGE breed of dog while their current breed is not known to be suitable yet is daft.
> 
> ...


dont confuse experience with knowledge!,i didnt encourage anyone to get a big breed,i disagreed with what was said...cos it was wrong...end of!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> im giving my opinion,its not gospel,just how i see it!,im sure you are just giving your opinion too!.like i said,its the owner who brings the dog up,and if done properly(which includes socialising your dog properly)you should have no problems.


Opinions based on experience.
No matter how well a dog is bought up the average Goldi or Newfi is likely to be more tollerant of other dogs than the average Akita or Dobe


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> dont confuse experience with knowledge!,i didnt encourage anyone to get a big breed,i disagreed with what was said...cos it was wrong...end of!


Dexter has both.

And no its not wrong, your opinion is that its wrong.

I believe you are wrong, In my opinion. Am I down talking you or being rude? No.
Mature up or step down, we are all a bit to old for bickering.


----------



## leahandella (Aug 26, 2011)

its a tuffy man i mean 
gsd's
loyal
great guard dogs
really healthy 
very useful
play ful
but can be 
viscious
over pretecting
jaw lock
not always good with other dogs 
rotties
playful
good with kids 
guarding dogs
healthy 
easy to train
but can be 
bad tempered
over pretective
jaw lock
but personaly i would go for a rottie my mum has 4 and thier all brilliant


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

leahandella said:


> its a tuffy man i mean
> gsd's
> loyal
> great guard dogs
> ...


Jaw lock?????


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

leahandella said:


> its a tuffy man i mean
> gsd's
> loyal
> great guard dogs
> ...


No, they really don't


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> i cant comment on that,as i dont know how they were trained,like most horror dog stories,theres plenty of signs before these things hapen!


i know both dogs extremely well , she couldn`t have done any more than she did with them training wise , i`d had her male round my own dogs while her bitch was in season , he`s better trained than my own two , wasn`t a problem here , now this was a dog and a bitch , no one would have expected a problem , but it happened , no one could have seen it coming , we don`t have crystal balls


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Dexter has both.
> 
> And no its not wrong, your opinion is that its wrong.
> 
> ...


il stick with my opinion,you stick with yours!,i dont wish to bicker,but i dont start calling peoples posts tosh do i???have a nice day


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Jaw lock?????


4 rotties,in the same house!!!thats asking for problems


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I think most dog owners would like to believe that their dog is the exception to the rule, and in some cases that may be true. However, i think it sensible to always be cautious and take into account common breed traits. This way accidents can be prevented, as can the unfortunate rehoming of dogs that dont get on.

Same sex aggression and over bearing/dominant behaviour in Akitas is a well known fact. How you raise one wont take away the in built nature of a breed, all you can do is minimise the chances of an issue.

Personally, i feel anyone with a breed known to have issue with other dogs, should wait until their current dog is fully matured, trained and socialised. This doesnt happen in the first year, as the dog is still a pup, and exhibiting juvenile, rather than adult, behaviour.

I do wonder how many dogs would be saved from injury and rescue centres if people actully took on the advice given by those with knowledge about a breed. Just look at how many people get a dog like a Husky, then think the the onlead rule doesnt apply to them or their pet.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> 4 rotties,in the same house!!!thats asking for problems


But it's an Akita that's being discussed here


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

diablo said:


> if you dog is a year old , he isn`t fully mature , my sister has akita`s her male has just turned 4 years old , as soon as he hit maturity he became somewhat challenging , couldn`t be trusted with anything that moved on walks so has to muzzled at all times , can`t be trusted with strangers full stop. infact he managed to bite an electrician doing work on her home , as he got both her dogs mixed up and thought he were approaching her female , wasn`t was her male , who almost took his hand off.
> i`ve known many folks say the same regarding males , headstrong and hellbent at times to defend their territory , sister still has her dog , couldn`t apologise enough to the guy doing work on her home , don`t make it right though , think i`d have died had it been one of mine , luckily he was understanding and admitted it was his own fault.
> just because you dog may be friendly at present and interact well with others at this moment in time , it could all change as soon as he hits maturity , knowing what i know about akita`s i`d say they we`re an only dog unless you keep male / female pairings , even that isn`t without risks.
> they are nice dogs i do like them , wouldn`t own one though as i`ve always liked more than one dog


Wow seems like she has to put up with alot from that dog! I would not have a vicious dog in my house thats for sure.



albert 1970 said:


> 4 rotties,in the same house!!!thats asking for problems


No not really 

Personally i believe we hit the jackpot with vegas..hes amazing with pops and shes only 5months..he hasnt eaten the cat lol and he is just perfect with the kids and i honestly would not have anything else ever again but a rottie..to be perfectly honest i can not wait to get another!

I would choose a rottie over a gsd anyday.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok I'll put my opinon in. I have a staffie bitch, which is another breed known for dog on dog agression, I have had Lexi since she was 8 weeks old she is well trained and well socialised, she goes to training once a week every week so goes on a group walk with a dog walker once a week and out training school runs a socialistaion school through the week to allow dogs to attend while owners are at work and mix with other dogs and she goes to that twice a week she mixes with everything from a jack russell pup to an adolesent Akita to an adult St Bernand, so i would confidently say my dog is dog friendly.
HOWEVER we got Bosley who is a two year old male Patterdale rescue 3 months ago and I NEVER leave them alone together. You don't know what happens when you are not here and no matter how well trained that dog is if something sets them off it can result in a fight. We have to be really careful if we get a cat in the garden, both ours go mental and eventually if left the frustration of not been able to get to the cat they start on each other, so we're not here cat comes in garden we come home to a dead dog....no thanks.
The main piece of advice I got given when looking for another dog was if you have a breed prone to dog on dog agression go for the opposite sex of what you already have, an male will be a lot more tolerant of a female than of another male.
Another thing to bear in mind Sammy is only 12 months and Akitas are a slow maturing breed. I thought I'd missed the 'teenage' phase with Lexi, she was 2 years 2 months old when we got Bosley.....and at 2 years 3 months she became a teenager which isn't uncommon in staffies as they are a slow maturing breed. So for the past couple of months she has been hard work but we are getting there.
This isn't meant to come across as preachy I've been there and done it and I adore Bos but in hindsight I wish I'd waited another 12 months until Lexi was three as they are hard work at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

wow dont you just love threads that go off on a tangent??
anyways my akita gets on great with my collie
and the next doors cats
i have a soft spot for gsd since i had jaco
but im also tempted in the next year to add a rottie to our clan maybe when axl is a little older...
and i agree socialise your dog train your dog, u cant determine what a dogs tempremant can be, but you can train it to beahve in an acceptable manner and a lovable manner
my axl is literally called big and daft he is ridiculously soft the softess dog ive ever had.... the onlyt hing thats putting me off getting a rottie is max the collie, not sure how they would get on


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Bet you wished you'd never asked :wink:

Seriously though, only you can decide what breed is best for you and at what time, but do your research and think about what is best for Sammy as your main priority.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

axl said:


> wow dont you just love threads that go off on a tangent??
> anyways my akita gets on great with my collie
> and the next doors cats
> i have a soft spot for gsd since i had jaco
> ...


youl get splinters in your arse on that fence!


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

GSD for me, as I fell in love with my first GSD when I was 2 and have wanted one ever since.

However, when I am in the right situation to own such a dog I would definitely be looking for a breeder who does all the health checks. I know this isnt a guarantee but its worth trying to tick all the boxes. It may cost more for the pup but I would hope that it would pay off in the long run trying to get the healthiest dog possible.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> youl get splinters in your arse on that fence!


wanna take them out lol


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The Akita breed standard states
Temperament Dignified, courageous, aloof, *tends to show dominance to other dogs.*
This particular dog may not have this characteristic but at a year old you don't know. If he does and he is housed with another dog that won't accept that dominance, which will probably be when the younger dog reaches 10 - 18 months and with two powerfull dogs the chances are they won't be the only ones hurt. 
No ones saying don't get another dog. Just wait and see what he is like as an adult. 
My own dog at a year old would go to anyone for a fuss, by 18 months unless I spoke to someone he would view them as suspicious. That is correct temperment and character for his breed


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

If I had two dogs where either or both dogs were capable of causing serious injury or death to the other, I wouldn't leave them together unsupervised. They could be crated or in separate areas while I went out, just in case. I don't get out much though. 

You never know, instinct might kick in, or one of the dogs might be having a bad hair day. 

Couldn't imagine how I'd feel if I came home to find one dog had attacked the other and they couldn't get away. :crying:

For breed choice, I'd go for the GSD as I prefer long haired dogs to short haired. If someone offered me a pedigree long-haired rottie, I'd have to question its parentage.  

I have no expertise whatsoever with either breed, never met an Akita and haven't owned many dogs, so my opinion is of no value whatsoever.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Elles said:


> If I had two dogs where either or both dogs were capable of causing serious injury or death to the other, I wouldn't leave them together unsupervised. They could be crated or in separate areas while I went out, just in case. I don't get out much though.
> 
> You never know, instinct might kick in, or one of the dogs might be having a bad hair day.
> 
> ...


They do show up now & then, they're beautiful


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

> They do show up now & then, they're beautiful


hmy:

Proof therefore of my opinionated statement thus:



> my opinion is of no value whatsoever.


lol


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Guys i didnt say i was going to house them today. My OH would have been raising the pup with regular interaction with Samson and then move in on a permanent basis in about a year.

I was also thinking the new pup should be female.

Reading this thread has made me think twice now but what about all the people that do have two large breeds? Im sure there must be someone who has ever owned an akita successfully took on a gsd or rottie pup aswel

Yes iv read the breed standards of Akitas..but then Samson isn't an average standard Akita


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Guys i didnt say i was going to house them today. My OH would have been raising the pup with regular interaction with Samson and then move in on a permanent basis in about a year.
> 
> I was also thinking the new pup should be female.
> 
> ...


So in another 6 months to a year when he has matured and his true character has developed and you have another dog, what if he has changed? You now have two dogs that can't live together and your partner due to move in. Why not just wait and see what he is like as an adult


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Guys i didnt say i was going to house them today. My OH would have been raising the pup with regular interaction with Samson and then move in on a permanent basis in about a year.
> 
> I was also thinking the new pup should be female.
> 
> ...


my sister would have said exactly the same about her own dog when the same age , now mature he`s a completely different dog and has bitten a person on her property , he`s a nice dog and has been good with her kids etc but place him in a situation where there are strangers in the house or for instance i took my own dogs over there , all hell would break loose.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

hawksport said:


> So in another 6 months to a year when he has matured and his true character has developed and you have another dog, what if he has changed? You now have two dogs that can't live together and your partner due to move in. Why not just wait and see what he is like as an adult


Your makin me think Sammy might turn out to be a monster lol


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

I think you have 2 points in common, in a year Samson will be more mature and your partner will be moving in.

Maybe at this point, when all is settled, introducing a new dog may be the best route.

The new dog is then coming into a complete family where they dynamics are not going to change.

I also think a female is a great idea. The female/male dynamic is a good one in my experience!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Your makin me think Sammy might turn out to be a monster lol


I just don't want you to end up in a bad situation when it could be avoided just by waiting a bit longer and seeing how he matures. Keeping 2 dogs seperate in a house is no fun and rescue and the free adds are already full of young adult GSDs and Rotties


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

beary_clairey said:


> I think you have 2 points in common, in a year Samson will be more mature and your partner will be moving in.
> 
> Maybe at this point, when all is settled, introducing a new dog may be the best route.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't introducin a pup to a mature dog suddenly (as in bringin home a new pup) be more stressful for Samson and the pup than if they had slowly got to know each other first over a period of a year?


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Wouldn't introducin a pup to a mature dog suddenly (as in bringin home a new pup) be more stressful for Samson and the pup than if they had slowly got to know each other first over a period of a year?


I can see you point.

I introduced a pup to my dog who was 10 years old. He was brilliant with her and she totally adored him.

What would you do if you got another dog now and they both lived seperately and got on well but once together full time didn't get on so well?

At the end of the day the choice is yours. My way could go pear shaped, the same as yours could.

My only concern is that a year down the line, you are attached to Sammy and your partner would be attached to her dog. If the dogs didnt get on, your perspectives on the situation could be different as individuals with your own dogs rather than you both being together, having sammy and then introducing a new dog.

If that makes sense!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

hawksport said:


> And that is from personel experience of how many dogs?


Quite agree.



shetlandlover said:


> Its never what breed you fancy but what breed suits your lifestyle and already existing dog. imo.


This.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

At the end of the day you could get another dog and the akita could be a absolute star with the pup and they could get on great... you just never know..

If it were me in your situation i would move in with the oh and wait 12 months and let the dog mature and then introduce a puppy if thats what you still want to do but just dont leave them totally alone together.

In an ideal world you would have had the gsd first then the akita grow up from a pup with the gsd.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Guys i didnt say i was going to house them today. My OH would have been raising the pup with regular interaction with Samson and then move in on a permanent basis in about a year.
> 
> I was also thinking the new pup should be female.
> 
> ...


I've got two large breeds. Thing is both are retrievers so naturally incredibly friendly with dogs and people alike. My dog was 2 years 3 months old when we got the second dog so I was confident he had done the vast majority of his maturing. The new dog was 16 months old so also not a baby. We have had the new boy for a year in November and to this day they have never had a cross word about anything but I did an awful lot of intervening, separation and the like because of the lack of socialisation our new dog had.

I would just be wary when Samson is so young still, so much can change. Like Harley Bear says maybe move in with the OH then introduce a pup in a year or so but I just think if you get a pup now you will both get so attached and then what happens if one of the dogs takes a dislike to the other? I mean who would give up their dog, you, or the OH? But if you live together and get a dog later on its a more mutual thing as opposed to my dog your dog...


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I have just about managed to trawl through all ten pages, lol!!

Listen matey - I think really, you need to let your Akita mature, and if you are moving in with your OH, let that happen too and get settled for a while before you start looking for a pup, whether thats a GSD or a Rottie. I cant speak for GSD breeders, but I can tell you now, no rottie breeder worth their salt will sell you a male pup - for precisely (most of) the reasons I outlined in the other thread about Vegas needing a home when you so kindly offered to have him - I dont know if you ever read my reply - if you didnt and you go back and read it now, I apologise if it comes across as slightly 'tart', lol! I was tired and emotional when I wrote, but my reasons still stand. 

If you really want another puppy, deffo a bitch. If you want a rottie, please feel free to contact me when you are ready and I will give you some pointers or even recommend some breeders for you.

In the meantime, I suggest you get yourself to a Champ Show or two and watch both the GSD's and the Rotties and speak to some show folk there - this will stand you in good stead when you come to go puppy hunting.


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm with the others who have said wait until you are through the teenage years to see what kind of dog Samson grows into before even thinking about adding another dog to the mix. 



5rivers79 said:


> Reading this thread has made me think twice now but what about all the people that do have two large breeds? Im sure there must be someone who has ever owned an akita successfully took on a gsd or rottie pup aswel


I have got a house full of mainly large breeds. The majority of them are gun dogs but there are also 3 male Malamutes in the mix- all the dogs are neutered/spayed.

I'm the first to admit that I made all my mistakes with my first Lab Albert. He wasn't the easiest of dogs as a youngster and I was often found on the moors at 3am trying to burn some energy off him so I could sleep. :laugh: He got into scraps (he never started them, just had one of those faces) and could quite easily have got ideas above his station because he was treated like a prince. 

Luckily with his nature as it is, we bumbled through relatively unscathed and he made a fantastic lad. 

With the rest of the gun dog gang, I'm sure I've made silly mistakes along the way too but they are quick to forgive, forget and move on. They are a fantastic natured bunch and there has never been any major behavioural problems like aggression or resource guarding in any direction.

I don't have the luxury of getting it wrong with the Mals.

I am constantly on top of socialisation with them. They don't mix with any dogs until I am sure of their temperament. I have to be quite firm and sometimes rude to people walking their bouncing, air snapping "Just wants to play" dog because I don't want my dogs to feel threatened or get defensive.

I have worked hard to get them as well balanced as they are and I am all too aware that all it could take is an ill mannered dog with an attitude problem to potentially set any of the boys up with dog aggression problems for life- Mals like Akitas aren't quick to forgive and have long memories.

My youngest moot Bear at 13 months is just coming in to the throws of adolescence. He is pretty aloof by nature due to a lack of socialisation with both people and dogs during his early months. That said, he has been the 'perfect puppy' temperament wise to both people and dogs and is quite often used at training near nervous dogs because he wont react.

So far in the house, we have had a couple of 'handbags at dawn' moments. He is very subtle with his body language and I had missed the twitch of his ear and the flick of his tail. Those 2 times have been 2 times too many and for the next year or so I will be on top of those ear twitches, sideways glances etc to make sure he stands a decent chance at growing into a well mannered, dog friendly moot. 

I know Malamutes aren't Akitas but having owned both, they are very similar in temperament around other dogs. I've found Akitas *normally* give less away regarding what they are feeling and tend not to wear their heart on their sleeve as much, so you really need to be watching for the small signs.

I think you should enjoy your boy for the next 12 months or so, work hard on his socialisation and shaping him into what kind of dog you would like him to be.

Once you know you're through the teenage years and you have the 'grown up version' then have a think about adding another pup and start researching what breeds will suit.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I have just about managed to trawl through all ten pages, lol!!
> 
> Listen matey - I think really, you need to let your Akita mature, and if you are moving in with your OH, let that happen too and get settled for a while before you start looking for a pup, whether thats a GSD or a Rottie. I cant speak for GSD breeders, but I can tell you now, *no rottie breeder worth their salt will sell you a male pup* - for precisely (most of) the reasons I outlined in the other thread about Vegas needing a home when you so kindly offered to have him - I dont know if you ever read my reply - if you didnt and you go back and read it now, I apologise if it comes across as slightly 'tart', lol! I was tired and emotional when I wrote, but my reasons still stand.
> 
> ...


Iv not once said iv wanted a male pup though?? I was only every looking for a girl. Also i did read your reply on the other thread regarding Vegas and i know your views on Akitas.

You say no reputable breeder would sell me a pup..can you recommend me a few good breeders please, not to buy a pup from (yet) but who i can get advice from? Thanks Ceearott


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Maybe find an reputable akita breeder and have a chat may be best 

I myself recommend waiting till the age of atleast 18 months, things can easily change even over one incident.

One of Maya's pups I had back called Rusty, he loved everyone and all dogs, although he was little unsure of UN-neutered males it was basically nothing and he'd play if they wanted. One day he came a sharpei who did not like other un-nuetered males and would attack, well it happened and from then on Rusty changed! Just like someone flicked on a switch. After that he went for all and any un-nuetered males that he find. It was disturbing to see such a happy puppy turn so aggressive. I got him snipped and he calmed down allot but i've been told by his new owners he still growlls now but no longer fights unless they go for him first.

This was mainly all because of the malamute in him.

You have to be very careful when it conerns breeds who have very strong personalities.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> Maybe find an reputable akita breeder and have a chat may be best
> 
> I myself recommend waiting till the age of atleast 18 months, things can easily change even over one incident.
> 
> ...


Reputable Akita breeders will probably tell me Samson isnt even an Akita lol i get told that ALOT.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> Iv not once said iv wanted a male pup though?? I was only every looking for a girl. Also i did read your reply on the other thread regarding Vegas and i know your views on Akitas.
> 
> You say no reputable breeder would sell me a pup..can you recommend me a few good breeders please, not to buy a pup from (yet) but who i can get advice from? Thanks Ceearott


No BUT you would have taken on vegas if you had the opportunity to, and hes an adult male rottie..and after you were told the reasons why you wouldnt be considered as a home for him you got quite defensive of the akita breed...if i remember rightly. 
Personally i think you have 2 options ...
1, WAIT until hes old enough and then THINK anout introducing a pup to the household ..but a female pup.
2, Enjoy sammy and keep him as an only dog until you nolonger have him ..then think about what breeds you could have that you could consider having mulitpul dogs.

Did you do much research on the breed before having sammy?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Iv not once said iv wanted a male pup though?? I was only every looking for a girl. Also i did read your reply on the other thread regarding Vegas and i know your views on Akitas.
> 
> You say no reputable breeder would sell me a pup..can you recommend me a few good breeders please, not to buy a pup from (yet) but who i can get advice from? Thanks Ceearott


I never said you had said you wanted a male pup, lol, just covering all eventualities in my reply. I said no decent rottie breeder would sell you a rottie male pup, slight difference :smile5: The reason being, breeders are extremyl careful who their male pups go to, and not many people are allowed a precious male pup, without a lot of breed experience behind them. You have to prove you know what you are taking on etc etc.

I hope you dont think I dont like Akitas, because I most certainly do, I think they are another magnificent larger breed, with lots of qualities I look for in a dog.

Like I said before, the best thing you can do is get off to some champ shows and meet some breeders/exhibitors there and, I can promise you, nothing is better than watching a ring full of adult male rotties strutting their stuff round a ring - its awesome!!:001_tt1: If you want to know some shows and dates in your area, let me know, glad to help.


----------



## Keeshondmummy (Jul 25, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Lookin for a pup but cant choose between either breed..any suggestions?


Where do you live? 
city or country? 
House or flat? 
How often do you work? 
Do you stay in the house a lot or go out a lot? 
Will anyone be there when you aren't? 
Are you comfortable doing LONG walks or just want short ones? 
How much grooming can you cope with? 
Will you be going away on holiday or work trips often? 
Will the dog be put in a kennal when you go or left at home with friends /family to watch over it?
How much time do you want to put into training the dog? 
Do you want to show your dog or just own a dog?
Do you want a clingy dog who sits with you all the time, or one who is happy alone?
Do you need a dog who gets on well with children?
Do you need a dog to be able to socialize well with other dogs?
Do you own any other animals?
How much experience do you have caring for dogs?

You cant just put two random breeds up and say which one when we know nothing about you or your circumstances, if you want answers, we need details about how the puppy will live in order to make an informed decision and give you our honest opinions.


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Also i know they are two different breeds but happy with either one as i have lived with a male GSD and male Rottie a few years ago..and they lived together very happily.


Its really weird, as I was under the impression you wanted another male to go with Sammy.

I think I got it from your example of 2 males living together happily! 

I'm glad your looking for a female and I think you have had some really good advice. I agree, move in with your partner, get settled and then think about another dog.

Also, maybe you could join a large breed walking group and see how sammy gets on with them?


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I never said you had said you wanted a male pup, lol, just covering all eventualities in my reply. I said no decent rottie breeder would sell you a rottie male pup, slight difference :smile5: The reason being, breeders are extremyl careful who their male pups go to, and not many people are allowed a precious male pup, without a lot of breed experience behind them. You have to prove you know what you are taking on etc etc.
> 
> I hope you dont think I dont like Akitas, because I most certainly do, I think they are another magnificent larger breed, with lots of qualities I look for in a dog.
> 
> Like I said before, the best thing you can do is get off to some champ shows and meet some breeders/exhibitors there and, I can promise you, nothing is better than watching a ring full of adult male rotties strutting their stuff round a ring - its awesome!!:001_tt1: If you want to know some shows and dates in your area, let me know, glad to help.


Yes please that would be amazzzzing 

Im from Birmingham and your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Yes please that would be amazzzzing
> 
> Im from Birmingham and your help would be greatly appreciated.


Right, well the most important date for Rottweiler exhibitors next year is Birmingham National, its in the beginning of May - if you wanna see some trruly awesome rotts, the best of the best, this is the Show to attend next year. The Judge is the Rottweiler Breed Warden from Germany - a highly highly esteemed guy - he will have forgotten more than I know about the breed, lol! This is your besy chance to see the UK's top rotts in action - and they will be in action, as the German Judge will have them running and running and running to check fitness - only the fittest and most elite ROtties will get placed. The entry will be high coz everyone will wanna know if he likes their dogs, lol! I will be there with as many of mine as I can get, lol! I will find out the date and let you know.

There are few shows at Stafford showground - if you can get there, some good shows to see. If you drive you could drive up for Darlington Champ Show at Newby Hall, RIpon, Yorks.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Right, well the most important date for Rottweiler exhibitors next year is Birmingham National, its in the beginning of May - if you wanna see some trruly awesome rotts, the best of the best, this is the Show to attend next year. The Judge is the Rottweiler Breed Warden from Germany - a highly highly esteemed guy - he will have forgotten more than I know about the breed, lol! This is your besy chance to see the UK's top rotts in action - and they will be in action, as the German Judge will have them running and running and running to check fitness - only the fittest and most elite ROtties will get placed. The entry will be high coz everyone will wanna know if he likes their dogs, lol! I will be there with as many of mine as I can get, lol! I will find out the date and let you know.
> 
> There are few shows at Stafford showground - if you can get there, some good shows to see. If you drive you could drive up for Darlington Champ Show at Newby Hall, RIpon, Yorks.


I wish i could go ... would love to see them all in action


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Right, well the most important date for Rottweiler exhibitors next year is Birmingham National, its in the beginning of May - if you wanna see some trruly awesome rotts, the best of the best, this is the Show to attend next year. The Judge is the Rottweiler Breed Warden from Germany - a highly highly esteemed guy - he will have forgotten more than I know about the breed, lol! This is your besy chance to see the UK's top rotts in action - and they will be in action, as the German Judge will have them running and running and running to check fitness - only the fittest and most elite ROtties will get placed. The entry will be high coz everyone will wanna know if he likes their dogs, lol! I will be there with as many of mine as I can get, lol! I will find out the date and let you know.
> 
> There are few shows at Stafford showground - if you can get there, some good shows to see. If you drive you could drive up for Darlington Champ Show at Newby Hall, RIpon, Yorks.


Would you know Mike Smith of the Fernwood kennels?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

Ooooo I am going Darlington. Excited.:blush2:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Would you know Mike Smith of the Fernwood kennels?


I certainly would - they concentrating on the RB's these days though.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> I certainly would - they concentrating on the RB's these days though.


I used to train with Mike back when he was working Vas in schutzhund


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I used to train with Mike back when he was working Vas in schutzhund


Aye, he knows his stuff too, if a tad 'gruff' for some, lol!! Him and his lady have produced some fantastic rotts over the years, quite a few in my own lines.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Right, well the most important date for Rottweiler exhibitors next year is Birmingham National, its in the beginning of May - if you wanna see some trruly awesome rotts, the best of the best, this is the Show to attend next year. The Judge is the Rottweiler Breed Warden from Germany - a highly highly esteemed guy - he will have forgotten more than I know about the breed, lol! This is your besy chance to see the UK's top rotts in action - and they will be in action, as the German Judge will have them running and running and running to check fitness - only the fittest and most elite ROtties will get placed. The entry will be high coz everyone will wanna know if he likes their dogs, lol! I will be there with as many of mine as I can get, lol! I will find out the date and let you know.
> 
> There are few shows at Stafford showground - if you can get there, some good shows to see. If you drive you could drive up for Darlington Champ Show at Newby Hall, RIpon, Yorks.


Next year? Il be there  But im not totally sure if i can wait that long. When are the Stafford and Darlington shows? Sounds exciting as iv never been to a dog show before only ever seen crufts on tv a couple times lol


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Goblin said:


> Only test required by KC as far as I have seen... for Akita is hip scores.
> Eye test is only recommended.


*one of the cheapest tests: *
_not breeding before 24-mos age - no matter the breed or size. 
- 85% of heritable issues that will affect that dog or bitch will SHOW by 2-YO. 
- waiting to breed for the first time till the dam or sire is 2-YO will *add an average 
of Two Years to the lifespan of their pups.* :thumbup: Definitely IMO worth waiting for! _

my Akita-bitch was never even bred; she had annual eye-certs [CERF] & had a clear 5-way thyroid, 
a clear vWD test, 3 full-depth skin samples to test for SA, & i was about to schedule her hip 
& knee rads when she had her first bleeding crisis.  i thought it was a chemical exposure, 
& possibly a one-off; it was never diagnosed, but over a year later, a second specialist-test 
found 40% of her platelets had anti-nuclear antibodies attached; the vet wrote it off as 'idiopathic'.

i would NEVER want an Akita from entirely-untested parents. There are too many heartbreaks.

Moon's particular illness was not predictable or testable, but she came from a kennel-line with more 
*Register of Merit* Akitas than any other AKC breeder [at the time] - Frerose Kennels, 
& her dam & sire both had basic screens [hips, knees, eyes, 5-way thyroid - no SA, no vWD]. 
*nowadays* i would still want more screens - but she was a wonderful dog.

that i only had 4.5-years with her was a great pity, & the only real grief; i wouldn't trade my time 
with her for three-times as long with another dog.  R-I-P, _Kishacoquillas Occult Moon, CGC._


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Opinions based on experience.
> No matter how well a dog is bought up the average Goldi or Newfi is likely to be more tollerant of other dogs
> than the average Akita or Dobe


i haven't run into many dog-dog reactive or dog-dog aggro Dobes - but overwhelmingly the Dobes 
that i've known & worked with most, were all American lines; the few Euro-Dobes i've worked with, 
or simply met socially, were *definitely* sharper dogs: they'd bite a human or another dog, 
under circs where an American-lines Dobe was far more-likely to grumble, give a hard-look, or just snark.

Akitas, Malamutes, Bouvier, Russian Giants, & many similar types are *very much* more often 
dog-intolerant, especially the males, & particularly M:M reactive or downright aggro. Ages are stages - 
that male-pup at 5-MO or 9-MO or even the young dog at 15-MO is not the same dog as he is, later - 
the socially mature 2-YO or 3-YO, who may decide male-dogs aren't welcome in HIS house or yard. :nonod:

it can be a real shocker, when it happens.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

hawksport said:


> The Akita breed standard states
> Temperament Dignified, courageous, aloof, *tends to show dominance to other dogs.*
> 
> This particular dog may not have this characteristic but at a year old you don't know.
> ...


the AKC Akita standard is even more blunt: EXCERPT - 
_'Temperament
Alert & responsive, dignified & courageous. *Akitas may be intolerant of other dogs, particularly of the same sex.*_

from American Kennel Club - Akita

in toto: 


> Akita Breed Standard - Working Group
> 
> _*General Appearance*
> Large, powerful, alert, with much substance and heavy bone. The broad head, forming a blunt triangle,
> ...


i'm surprised they no longer list 'long-coat' as an automatic disqualification; the 'fuzzies' are much more 
open-coated than the proper harsh, stand-off, moderate-length coat, which is water-resistant. 
they've shortened the argument to '*any suggestion of ruff or feather*', which serves the same end. 
:thumbsup: well done! an improvement in the phrasing of a breed standard, Excellent! :yesnod:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> i haven't run into many dog-dog reactive or dog-dog aggro Dobes - but overwhelmingly the Dobes
> that i've known & worked with most, were all American lines; the few Euro-Dobes i've worked with,
> or simply met socially, were *definitely* sharper dogs: they'd bite a human or another dog,
> under circs where an American-lines Dobe was far more-likely to grumble, give a hard-look, or just snark.
> ...


That's a valid point about the difference between European and American lines. A couple of years ago when we were doing discover dogs we had lifted some kids into the pen to play with the dogs. Two American women came along and asked if the dogs knew the kids. When we told them they didn't they told us they couldn't do that with the Dobes in the States. I was quite suprised at that but then I don't know how much experience they were basing that on.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

hawksport said:


> That's a valid point about the difference between European and American lines.
> A couple of years ago... we were doing discover dogs we had lifted some kids into the pen to play with the dogs.
> Two American women came along and asked if the dogs knew the kids. When we told them they didn't,
> they told us they couldn't do that with the Dobes in the States. I was quite suprised at that,
> but then I don't know how much experience they [based it] on.


umm...  i was saying Euro-Dobes are sharper - 
American lines IME are typically softer; *less-*likely to bite, not more. 

some German breeders & French breeders still like the old Deutsch saying, _'This is my Doberman - 
if U can touch her / him, U can keep the dog.'_

i find much the same diff between American-GSDs & Euro-lines GSDs: the American lines are more 'pets', 
especially if well socialized & not paranoid or spooky about strangers, while the Euro-lines are more serious, 
& if they are even mildly provoked, may bite with force - they do warn, but some eejits don't listen.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> umm...  i was saying Euro-Dobes are sharper -
> American lines IME are typically softer; *less-*likely to bite, not more.
> 
> some German breeders & French breeders still like the old Deutsch saying, _'This is my Doberman -
> ...


I know you are and I would agree with you but these two women were of the opposite opinion which suprised me


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> umm...  i was saying Euro-Dobes are sharper -
> American lines IME are typically softer; *less-*likely to bite, not more.
> 
> some German breeders & French breeders still like the old Deutsch saying, _'This is my Doberman -
> ...


So doesn't that mean europeans are breeding to original breed standards and U.S lines have distorted that by softening up the temperaments?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

It does but for the average family wanting just a pet the Euro bred lines can be too much dog, they need a job to do


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I know you are & I'd agree with you - but these two women were of the opposite opinion,
> which suprised me


ah!  thanks for that - i was afraid we were on opposite sides of the fence. 
i'm not sure why they'd think Merikan Dobes were rough-stuff - 
even poorly-bred Dobes of American lines are mostly sweet, tho they can be barky or anxious. 
the anxious ones are usually soft as butter; not snappy or defensive, they just melt or cringe appeasingly.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

hawksport said:


> It does but for the average family wanting just a pet the Euro bred lines can be too much dog, they need a job to do


Thats all fair and good but then if they just want a pet why not get something that is bred to be easier to handle?? Why soften up particular working breeds?

Surely if its taken decades to perfect that working trait then its just as bad as byb who dont conform to breed standards to try and take that trait out of a working breed??


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Thats all fair and good but then if they just want a pet why not get something that is bred to be easier to handle?? Why soften up particular working breeds?
> 
> Surely if its taken decades to perfect that working trait then its just as bad as byb who dont conform to breed standards to try and take that trait out of a working breed??


To a degree I agree with you but the world is changing. Standing in court and saying "I told you not to touch him" doesn't work any more. I like the European character, my own dog is from European lines. But you have to understand them, know how they will react to situations and take control so they don't get into situations where they will react badly


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Anyway back to my main question. Both breeds are awesome, have great personalities and look stunning..but which to choose? To those on here that own either breed what do you guys think? I currently have a male Akita who is a year old.


Two great breeds havnt any experience on either personally did own the cross, disaster, so ye reputable breeder a must, reputable breeder crossing i would imagine are very few and far between, we paid a huge price and the dog very nearly did too.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I do agree about breed traits but have to give a little smile, met my friends daughters 2 dobes in the park yesterday, they are stunning and beautifully well behaved and friendly. I was actually able to really give one of a them a lovely fuss for a change because i didn't have Oscar with me (her boy leant his head on my leg and leaned in for a really good fuss) They weren't suspicious or wary of me approaching the table at all. Thank God i didn't have my grumpy, snappy, not very happy with dogs he doesn't know cocker spaniel with me  Just shows you doesn't it 

I often move Oscar away from larger breeds because i don't trust *him* not to react (yes he did go hell for leather at a LARGE male Rottie once who looked at him like he was mental fortunately) and tbh i couldn't blame the other dog for taking exception to his behaviour which could result in more than Oscar bargains for when he picks fights he can't win 

Anyone want to swap him for a Rottie or a GSD


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

hawksport said:


> To a degree I agree with you but the world is changing. Standing in court and saying "I told you not to touch him" doesn't work any more. I like the European character, my own dog is from European lines. But you have to understand them, know how they will react to situations and take control so they don't get into situations where they will react badly


Yeh i agree with that but i do believe if working breeds are being changed to have soft temperaments then clearly dogs are being bred just for their looks which imo is wrong.

There are already loads of breeds out there such as the lab that are very friendly and are great pets. Shouldnt people that want soft natured breeds stick to pets like a lab then?

Dobes were apparently bred to gaurd a tax collector in an area full of theifs. I knw that isnt required in the modern day but then shouldnt dobes be left as security or police dogs rather than pets being bred to have the nature of a lab?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Yeh i agree with that but i do believe if working breeds are being changed to have soft temperaments then clearly dogs are being bred just for their looks which imo is wrong.
> 
> There are already loads of breeds out there such as the lab that are very friendly and are great pets. Shouldnt people that want soft natured breeds stick to pets like a lab then?
> 
> Dobes were apparently bred to gaurd a tax collector in an area full of theifs. I knw that isnt required in the modern day but then shouldnt dobes be left as security or police dogs rather than pets being bred to have the nature of a lab?


But you could say the same for most breeds. Do you think your Akita would be up for a spot of bear hunting next weekend


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

hawksport said:


> But you could say the same for most breeds. Do you think your Akita would be up for a spot of bear hunting next weekend


LOL i think if the opportunity presented itself he would love it. You fancy dressing up as that bear?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> LOL i think if the opportunity presented itself he would love it. You fancy dressing up as that bear?


oooohhhhh kinky!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> oooohhhhh kinky!


LMFAOOOO!

Funny thing is he is at the stage where he wants to hump every dog/person/bear he meets!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Rottweilers have a higher drive, on the whole, in the rest of Europe than in the UK/USA/Aus etc. 

I personally wouldnt use a European Stud on my bitch because I dont wanan breed high-working drive pups when the majority ofp ups go to pet homes, and are not worked. I would have to be even more choosy where my pups went and all the extra responsibility is something I can do without.

I well remember the days when males would constantly eyeball and lunge at each other in the ring at shows - awesome to watch, maybe - not good for the breed image in the general publics eyes. Senior Breeders at the time took the decision to breed for a more 'gentle' temperament whilst retaining the long-standing traits of a rottie - in the main, they succeeded.

4 of mine are quite laid-back, although in fore when needed. Maddie is high drive and I will freely admit that in the wrong hands/novice owner she could have easily turned into a biter.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

PoisonGirl said:


> Ooohhhh that would be a hard choice!
> 
> My friend had a surprise litter of GSD x Rott pups end of last year they are fab I know one of the pups they are lovely


got any pictures?......just so i can see what they look like compared to bruno


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Ok I'll put my opinon in. I have a staffie bitch, which is another breed known for dog on dog agression, I have had Lexi since she was 8 weeks old she is well trained and well socialised, she goes to training once a week every week so goes on a group walk with a dog walker once a week and out training school runs a socialistaion school through the week to allow dogs to attend while owners are at work and mix with other dogs and she goes to that twice a week she mixes with everything from a jack russell pup to an adolesent Akita to an adult St Bernand, so i would confidently say my dog is dog friendly.
> HOWEVER we got Bosley who is a two year old male Patterdale rescue 3 months ago and I NEVER leave them alone together. You don't know what happens when you are not here and no matter how well trained that dog is if something sets them off it can result in a fight. We have to be really careful if we get a cat in the garden, both ours go mental and eventually if left the frustration of not been able to get to the cat they start on each other, so we're not here cat comes in garden we come home to a dead dog....no thanks.
> The main piece of advice I got given when looking for another dog was if you have a breed prone to dog on dog agression go for the opposite sex of what you already have, an male will be a lot more tolerant of a female than of another male.
> Another thing to bear in mind Sammy is only 12 months and Akitas are a slow maturing breed. I thought I'd missed the 'teenage' phase with Lexi, she was 2 years 2 months old when we got Bosley.....and at 2 years 3 months she became a teenager which isn't uncommon in staffies as they are a slow maturing breed. So for the past couple of months she has been hard work but we are getting there.
> This isn't meant to come across as preachy I've been there and done it and I adore Bos but in hindsight I wish I'd waited another 12 months until Lexi was three as they are hard work at the moment.


Good advice. A little off topic, but the other day Charlie started on Dottie and they had a fight over a treat I left down. They've only fought 4 times before *touchwood*. It did make me realise "Right, at the end of the day they are dogs, they don't do reason and rhyme when it comes to fending off their food" well Charlie anyway. Now always super cautious about ANYTHING left down and tightened up "food patrol" even more. They get on so well most of the time, but their have been times when I have been shocked, especially like you said, they see a cat or the door goes and they can't get to it and Dottie goes for Charlie out of sheer frustration. Rambling again, but even though I got a dog and a bitch and they get on well 99% of the time, I have been shocked by how they can go at each other. Being typical "Terriers" (not saying all Terriers are aggressive at all) but they are more prone to turn to aggression faster than a Goldie for example. Anyway, learn from my lesson and super, super think it through before getting your second dog. I don't regret getting him for a moment, but perhaps rushed in to it and should have waited.

Hope you find the breed to suit you and your dog, be it now or later.

xxx


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> ...if [pet-owners] just want a pet, why not get [a breed that's] easier to handle??
> Why soften up particular working breeds?
> 
> ...if it [took] decades to perfect that working trait... [then isn't reducing it] just as bad as byb who dont conform
> to breed standards, [if they] take that [working] trait out of a working breed??


Merikan Dobes were changed to a softer temp BECAUSE vets got sick & tired of dogs that were unhandleable, 
& told the breed-club & individual breeders, _'Either change the dogs, or we won't treat them anymore.'_ 
it was blackmail, pure & simple; it was also a reasonable response to dogs who would not tolerate handling 
by anyone but family. :wink: AND - Merikan Dobes can still protect property, react to genuine threats, etc.

there's no point in a dog who will BITE anybody they don't live with, day to day. It's overkill. 
even the Marines finally wised-up & no longer want perimeter-patrol dogs who can't be treated by a vet 
unless they're unconscious; that's an insane level of aggro, & only puts everyone at risk, friend or foe.

all guarding-breeds can throw shy pups; the ones U *don't* want are shy-sharp, the worst possible combo: 
willing to bite but with no sense of what's a real threat, & what's their own paranoia. The merely shy or soft dogs 
can still make excellent pets, but the normal majority of Am-Dobes can respond to a real threat, if one is presented.

they just don't eat the postie alive, menace the neighbor's kid, & react violently to the Girl Scouts 
when they come round to sell cookies - i think it was an excellent development; it took off the edge 
that cut the wielder's own hand, but kept the sheathed blade in case of need. :thumbsup:

The Rule of Sufficient Force
_'Do not hurt when holding is enuf; do not injure when hurting is enuf; 
do not maim when injury is enuf; do not kill when maiming is enuf.'_

any force should be just sufficient to stop the perpetrator, but not to escalate any violence.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> I was actually able to... give one of [her Dobes] a lovely fuss for a change,
> because i didn't have Oscar with me (*her boy leant his head on my leg and leaned in for a really good fuss*)
> They weren't suspicious or wary of me approaching the table at all. Thank God i didn't have my grumpy, snappy,
> not-very-happy-with-dogs-he-doesn't-know Cocker Spaniel with me.  Just shows you, doesn't it.


Dobes are notorious leaners; they often do the dying-swan routine, laying their whole head & neck, 
from the nose-tip to the shoulders, heavily against Ur shin while they lie sprawled with their nose 
at Ur knees, staring adoringly up at U - or flop their entire head & neck over Ur lap as heavy as a rolled-rug, 
whilst sitting in front of or beside U.

Pogo would sit beside me when we stopped at curbs, plaster neck, head, upper-body & near-leg against me, 
and whuff lovingly & repeatedly into my shirt, :lol: - literally in contact from her near-paw to the whiskers 
on one side of her muzzle; if i'd stepped sideways, she'd have fallen over.


RAINYBOW said:


> ... Oscar [went] hell for leather at a LARGE male Rottie once, who [fortunately] looked at him like he was mental...
> TBH i couldn't blame the other dog for taking exception to his behaviour, which could result in more
> than Oscar bargains for, when he picks fights he can't win
> 
> Anyone want to swap him for a Rottie or a GSD


JRTs & other terrierrrists are notorious for starting things they can't hope to finish unperforated - & often possibly 
entirely deflated, or even without a pulse. They are actively-defensive, & react to threats by going TOWARD 
them rather than using their brains & moving FROM them - or worse, they just *gotta poke sticks in bees' nests.*

it's not a typical-trait in Cockers, but any dog can become dog-reactive or dog-aggro, & it's not fun. 
keeping them safe from their own delusions of grandeur, or flights of reckless rage, is a full-time job.

Thank DoG many bigger dogs really do distinguish idiocy from a real threat. 
it often spares the life of a raging dingbat who's a sixth or less of the big-dog's mass, but mindlessly 
wants to assault the big-dog. However - it only takes one good grab & violent shake, & there's a broken neck, 
a dead small-dog, & often an owner *who blames the big-dog for what the pint-sized one started.* :nonod:

i've seen it happen - it's terrible, & over in seconds, with no apparent bloodshed; just a small, limp corpse.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> Dobes are notorious leaners; they often do the dying-swan routine, laying their whole head & neck,
> from the nose-tip to the shoulders, heavily against Ur shin while they lie sprawled with their nose
> at Ur knees, staring adoringly up at U - or flop their entire head & neck over Ur lap as heavy as a rolled-rug,
> whilst sitting in front of or beside U.
> ...


lol at the leaning 

I know what you mean about the walk, lot more stressful than they used to be 

Funny thing is leaving aside these random outbursts he has excellent "doggy manners". We met a whole bunch of Goldies on the beach a few weeks back and after the initial "handbags" at one of them i asked if we could walk with them as they seemed a really solid, steady bunch and i thought it would be good for him so we did about 2 miles with them. Oscar LOVED their girlie and spent the whole walk flirting and leading her astray and the owner commented that it was very unusual for her Big Boy to allow anyone near "his girl" but he was fine with Oscar  His manners within this group were impeccable which is why i am convinced its not a lack of social skills with his aggro but part of his fear mechanism as he is an underconfident dog.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> ...shouldnt Dobes be left as security or police dogs, rather than [as] pets,
> [with Dobes] being bred to have the nature of a Lab?


as i already pointed out :001_smile: 85% or more of Merikan Dobes are perfectly capable 
of responding to a genuine threat with either a counter-threat, or with actual violence & biting repeatedly.

i've already told the story of the pet-Dobe that came to the Shirt & Slack Rack in Plumsteadville, 
was loved on by total strangers, adored everybody including poky-fingered children, & had the patience of Job 
when she was tried by some ill-mannered numpty. *when her home was invaded by a burglar, 
she alerted the neighbors by barking, & when he did not stop taking items out of the house, she attacked him, 
bit him repeatedly & splashed blood thru 5 first-floor rooms, & escorted him back out the deck-slider where 
he'd cut the glass to enter; she barked him off the property, but NEVER LEFT the house, let alone leave the deck.*

when the cops arrived in response to the neighbors' 911 calls, she greeted them calmly & didn't interfere. 
the police remarked that they were amazed that the man managed to get out of the house still moving, 
with the amount of blood he lost; they picked him up at the local hospital, when he went there to be treated. 
he was charged & convicted.

i thought her response was perfect; she warned him, she gave him 2 chances, then she took him apart. 
bad day for the burglar; but a very, very, very good dog, & IMO an excellent Dobe, a credit to her breed.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> as i already pointed out :001_smile: 85% or more of Merikan Dobes are perfectly capable
> of responding to a genuine threat with either a counter-threat, or with actual violence & biting repeatedly.
> 
> i've already told the story of the pet-Dobe that came to the Shirt & Slack Rack in Plumsteadville,
> ...


someone i used to work with had 2 dobes,big dogs they were,well someone broke in..no warning,no barking and no biting.....they just wouldn't let him leave,if he moved from next to the television they growled,after 6 hours of standing there he was found,the police called and arrested


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

soooooooooo,what you gona get then mate?lol


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

skyblue said:


> someone i used to work with had 2 dobes,big dogs they were,well someone broke in..no warning,no barking and no biting.....they just wouldn't let him leave,if he moved from next to the television they growled,after 6 hours of standing there he was found,the police called and arrested


Theres a dobe round here who walkes the street where his owner works..just walks out the shop to the kerb and back again no colar or lead..stunning dog but i wouldnt like to walk down that street just in case...They are gorgeous dogs!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

skyblue said:


> someone i used to work with had 2 dobes,big dogs they were,well someone broke in..no warning,no barking and no biting.....they just wouldn't let him leave,if he moved from next to the television they growled,after 6 hours of standing there he was found,the police called and arrested


I had a GSD X who did this once with a lad he found in my garden shed


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> I had a GSD X who did this once with a lad he found in my garden shed


I will never forget that day, I s*it myself!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> as i already pointed out :001_smile: 85% or more of Merikan Dobes are perfectly capable
> of responding to a genuine threat with either a counter-threat, or with actual violence & biting repeatedly.
> 
> i've already told the story of the pet-Dobe that came to the Shirt & Slack Rack in Plumsteadville,
> ...


Amazing dog! Over here the burglar would have sued and the dog would have been put down. UK sucks!


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Amazing dog! Over here the burglar would have sued and the dog would have been put down. UK sucks!


Well I for one think this is a great country. If you want/need to work and be law abiding then it ain't bad. America may have more lax laws regarding intruders but you could not pay me to live there.

Now as for being sued in the uk over such thing..... Do you not think a crim could take a case to court in any civilised country? Yes they could but the judge will laugh at them.

As for the dog being PTS, again no judge would order that under these circumstances.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Amazing dog! Over here the burglar would have sued and the dog would have been put down. UK sucks!


i`ve yet to hear of a case where an intruder has been bitten / mauled on private property and sued successfully , could have a nice try , loadsa money down the drain , still wouldn`t win


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Someone my husband used to work with years ago had a dobe someone broke in came in, climbed in backwards through the kitchen window, no barking, growling until his feet touched the floor and she bit his calf. The owner spent a fortune fighting the courts the burglar had sued him and wanted the dog put to sleep.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

diablo said:


> i've yet to hear of a case where an intruder has been bitten / mauled on private property
> & sued successfully, could have a nice try, loadsa money down the drain, still wouldn`t win


California, USA. 
a burglar broke into a home, attempted to take several items, was bitten at least twice by the resident-dog, 
*and sued while serving time for the crime, from inside the jail.* he won a multi-million-$$ judgment.

:thumbdown: IMO, stoopid ruling. He deserved every bite he got.

similarly, a rapist once sued his victim: 
she *bit off part of his tongue* when during a violent attack, he French-kissed her while holding her pinned. 
*he lost, as he should have IMO.* :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Someone my husband used to work with years ago had a dobe someone broke in came in, climbed in backwards through the kitchen window, no barking, growling until his feet touched the floor and she bit his calf. The owner spent a fortune fighting the courts the burglar had sued him and wanted the dog put to sleep.


Dog owner Carol Crawford, of Chester-le-Street, County Durham, Great Dane 'bit off courier's nose' cleared | Mail Online
this was only recently. i`ve never actually heard of anyone winning when bitten / mauled on private property now this poor man wasn`t a burglar but still lost his case.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Someone [that] my husband used to work with years ago, had a Dobe;
> someone broke [into the house], came in... backwards through the kitchen window; no barking [or] growling
> until his feet touched the floor, [then] she bit his calf. The owner spent a fortune fighting the courts -
> *the burglar had sued him & wanted the dog put to sleep.*


dog-law is bizarre & has strange, unpredictable outcomes; there are many justified bites, IMO & IME, 
which the bitee will insist were NOT due to their own actions - even when the actions include breaking & entering. 
:cursing: i think any dog who WAITS till the burglar is actually inside is very forbearing; if the burglar is scarred, 
permanently limps, can't do second-story jobs anymore... WELL AND GOOD. If the eejit weren't committing a crime, 
they would not have been bitten. I think they get precisely what they have earned.

criminals, of course, do not agree.


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Someone my husband used to work with years ago had a dobe someone broke in came in, climbed in backwards through the kitchen window, no barking, growling until his feet touched the floor and she bit his calf. The owner spent a fortune fighting the courts the burglar had sued him and wanted the dog put to sleep.


I recon this fella is a drama larma talking shyt.

The police and judges are dog owning humans just like us. What was the intruder sueing for? What was the outcome?

Also why spend a fortune defending something so simple? Unless it was not?

Attend, point and say your bit. Lawyers not required.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> California, USA.
> a burglar broke into a home, attempted to take several items, was bitten at least twice by the resident-dog,
> *and sued while serving time for the crime, from inside the jail.* he won a multi-million-$$ judgment.
> 
> ...


i`ve googled and googled trying to find cases in the uk where an intruder has successfully won in court concerning a dog bite / mauling that has taken place on a private property. i can`t find one instance of it , loads of cases where owners have challenged the cases and won , not one sniff of a case of someone being bitten / mauled and on private property in the uk and winning their case. i know a new bill was being looked into concerning bites / maulings on private property as far as i am aware this hasn`t been passed yet or about to be , someone please correct me if i am wrong


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

diablo said:


> i`ve googled and googled trying to find cases in the uk where an intruder has successfully won in court concerning a dog bite / mauling that has taken place on a private property. i can`t find one instance of it , loads of cases where owners have challenged the cases and won , not one sniff of a case of someone being bitten / mauled and on private property in the uk and winning their case. i know a new bill was being looked into concerning bites / maulings on private property as far as i am aware this hasn`t been passed yet or about to be , someone please correct me if i am wrong


What no muti million $ compo from prison?

Only in America ffs.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Paganman said:


> Well I for one think this is a great country. If you want/need to work and be law abiding then it ain't bad. America may have more lax laws regarding intruders but you could not pay me to live there.
> 
> Now as for being sued in the uk over such thing..... Do you not think a crim could take a case to court in any civilised country? Yes they could but the judge will laugh at them.
> 
> As for the dog being PTS, again no judge would order that under these circumstances.


A couple of armed burglars broke into an asian mans home couple years ago and beat the family up severly to get the code to the safe. His sons somehow disarmed them the burglars. The sons and dad chased them down the street caught one and beat him. That burglar died from the beating and the sons and dad got prisoned for manslaughter. Great laws for law abiding people hey?

Granted it wasnt a dog in that situation but thats the state of the law in this country.

3 asian lads got run over couple weeks ago during the riots, one of them was a class mate through primary and secondary school. Died defending the local business that are not a minutes walk away from my house. The police should have been there not civilians..dont tell me how great this country is when a group of yobs can loot businesses right under the noses of the police force who stood there watching.

Reverting back to if you set your dog on an intruder?

https://www.askthe.police.uk/content/Q524.htm


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> A couple of armed burglars broke into an asian mans home couple years ago and beat the family up severly to get the code to the safe. His sons somehow disarmed them the burglars. The sons and dad chased them down the street caught one and beat him. That burglar died from the beating and the sons and dad got prisoned for manslaughter. Great laws for law abiding people hey?
> 
> Granted it wasnt a dog in that situation but thats the state of the law in this country.


problem is they chose to give chase down the road and beat him to death , had they stayed put they more than likely would have been arrested and charged spent a few months on remand but would have got away with it had they stayed put.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

diablo said:


> problem is they chose to give chase down the road and beat him to death , had they stayed put they more than likely would have been arrested and charged spent a few months on remand but would have got away with it had they stayed put.


Im sorry but if my family are severly beaten by thugs and an opportunity presents itself to defend myself and my family at the cost of the life of the thug then i will choose over and over again to do exactly what that family did.

A burglar imo loses any rights whatsoever once they decide to step into someones home. The law imo is as lax over here as it is over in the states.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> 3 asian lads got run over couple weeks ago during the riots, one of them was a class mate through primary and secondary school. Died defending the local business that are not a minutes walk away from my house. The police should have been there not civilians..dont tell me how great this country is when a group of yobs can loot businesses right under the noses of the police force who stood there watching.
> 
> Reverting back to if you set your dog on an intruder?
> 
> https://www.askthe.police.uk/content/Q524.htm


technically the police have to cover themselves , try to find at least one case in the uk on the net where an intruder has been mauled on private property and successfully sued the owner , i can`t find one!!! only cases of where property owners have challenged said persons in court and won!!! there loads!!
i live where all that was going on , again , people choosing to take the law into their hands to defend their property , some of which weren`t even theirs but chose to anyway , it`s asking for trouble especially when it was going on everywhere , not just confined to one part of the uk. people were being warned to stay indoors by the police , so why didn`t they


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Im sorry but if my family are severly beaten by thugs and an opportunity presents itself to defend myself and my family at the cost of the life of the thug then i will choose over and over again to do exactly what that family did.
> 
> A burglar imo loses any rights whatsoever once they decide to step into someones home. The law imo is as lax over here as it is over in the states.


in the case you speak of intruder weren`t technically in the home , had been chased down the road , had they not done that and stayed where they were most they probably would have got was a few months on remand , then released without charge , happened recently in manchester!!
family you speak of gave chase , there lies the problem!!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> soooooooooo,what you gona get then mate?lol


Welll Ceearott doesnt think a Rottie would get along with Sammy so at the moment im leaning towards a GSD.

However there are more Rottie experts on here than GSD sooo still not 100% sure 

As for what would suit me i think i could manage all three lol


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Im sorry but if my family are severly beaten by thugs and an opportunity presents itself to defend myself and my family at the cost of the life of the thug then i will choose over and over again to do exactly what that family did.
> 
> A burglar imo loses any rights whatsoever once they decide to step into someones home. The law imo is as lax over here as it is over in the states.


Man you are so I'll informed my gaste is flabbered.

You need to learn the difference between defending yourself and revenge.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

diablo said:


> in the case you speak of intruder weren`t technically in the home , had been chased down the road , had they not done that and stayed where they were most they probably would have got was a few months on remand , then released without charge , happened recently in manchester!!
> family you speak of gave chase , there lies the problem!!


Do you really think technicalities play a part when your wife, son, dad or mum have just had the life beaten out of them over what? Money?? The fact that a sentence for manslaughter was given to the victims is absurd.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

burglary-suspect flees on foot; police-k9 bit him, he bit the dog, now he's filed suit vs the P-D of 2 cities 
and the specific officers involved.

*if he WAS kneeling & backing toward the officers as directed, the cop-k9 should NOT have been deployed.*

Man Bites Dog, Dog Bites Man, Man Sues Cops - Phoenix News - Valley Fever

please note this comment - 


> _ *Walter Concrete* - 5 months ago
> I was a deputy sheriff in Placer County, California in the late seventies. We didn't have tasers & there might have been
> one K-9 unit but I never saw it.
> Cops were different back then. They were actually people. Now there is a glut of ex-servicemen on most agencies.
> ...


_

EDIT - different version - 
Burglar Bites Police Dog, Sues for Damages




 The police report stated that Zeke attempted to drag Sullivan from his hiding place by latching onto his left shoulder, 
whereupon Sullivan punched Zeke in the face, then bit Zeke on his muzzle. Zeke then repositioned his bite 
to Sullivans upper left arm. Sullivan pulled Zekes face toward his & bit Zeke over his right eye.

Officer Bryan Welsh pepper-sprayed the suspect and called off the dog. 

Click to expand...

_


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Paganman said:


> Man you are so I'll informed my gaste is flabbered.
> 
> You need to learn the difference between defending yourself and revenge.


Sorry you are dillusioned but revenge is pre planned all the family did was chase the intruders away and give one a beating which ended up in the intruder losin his life. Big difference there.

Any back to dogs. So why would european lines not be bred for a somewhat softer temperament?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Do you really think technicalities play a part when your wife, son, dad or mum have just had the life beaten out of them over what? Money?? The fact that a sentence for manslaughter was given to the victims is absurd.


what you fail to mention was the fact he was chased down and hit so hard with a cricket bat his skull smashed in 3 places , smacks of revenge to me.
on the other hand , had that family stayed where they were to defend their property they wouldn`t have had serious prison time


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Sorry you are dillusioned but revenge is pre planned all the family did was chase the intruders away and give one a beating which ended up in the intruder losin his life. Big difference there.
> 
> Any back to dogs. So why would european lines not be bred for a somewhat softer temperament?


In the eyes of the law "chasing someone and giving them a beating" is revenge and not defending yourself or property.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> *emphasis added - *
> 
> Sorry but *revenge is pre planned* - all the family did was chase the intruders away
> and give one a beating which ended [with] the intruder losing his life. Big difference there.


no, it's not; revenge can be an immediate act, done in anger - as i am sure this was.
they pursued the burglars off their own property into public space, & assaulted a man violently. 
IF THEY HAD MERELY RESTRAINED HIM FOR THE POLICE, they would not be under charges / convicted.

'justifiable force' BTW does not include assaulting someone who does not present a viable threat. 
anyone who's fleeing isn't an imminent threat, *even if* the person previously attempted to rob U.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> no, it's not; revenge can be an immediate act, done in anger - as i am sure this was.
> they pursued the burglars off their own property into public space, & assaulted a man violently.
> IF THEY HAD MERELY RESTRAINED HIM FOR THE POLICE, they would not be under charges / convicted.
> 
> ...


Sorry guys but im gonna sympathise with family who were held at knifepoint and mother who was horrendously beaten by thugs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Sorry guys but im gonna sympathise with family who were held at knifepoint and mother who was horrendously beaten by thugs.


that is your right , where i have a problem is the fact that he was chased away from the property and hit so hard it smashed his skull in 3 places resulting in his death , had they defended their property on their property and killed him stone dead in their living room they would have done few months on remand at most. BBC News - Salford burglar death: Man released without charge


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

diablo said:


> that is your right , where i have a problem is the fact that he was chased away from the property and hit so hard it smashed his skull in 3 places resulting in his death , had they defended their property on their property and killed him stone dead in their living room they would have done few months on remand at most. BBC News - Salford burglar death: Man released without charge


Yeh but thats my point why would they even have to do a few months? Surely your not being sympathetic to armed thugs???

Also i wonder that you guys are saying they should have stayed in the house but if it were us in that situation and heat of the moment just having faced armed thugs and seeing a family member beat severly would we act any differently?

As that case in Salford i think its very difficult to imagine the stress caused by armed intruders and how it can make us snap. In my opinion in the heat of the moment a person defending his family can do anything from stabbin an intruder on property or chasin one 30 seconds down the road and smackin a cricket bat in his head. The space of time is just too short to think i should stay put and let the police deal with it.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

USA dog law & precedents re bites, including trespassers, etc - 
Dog Law :: Dog Bites > A Dog Owner's Legal Defenses :: DogLaw.HugPug.com


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Suspected burglar considers suing police after dog bit off his ear - Telegraph


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Burgler Breaks in-Family Dog Bites Burgler - Straight Dope Message Board


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Anyway back to dogs.

If an intruder enters your home will you stop your dog from attacking the intruder?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

dogliability

EXCERPT - *bold* added:


> _ We suggest that anything less than $1,000,000 (that's right, $1 million) in liability insurance is too small
> for any homeowner. Author Cargill was sued several years ago for $1.2 million ($200k for the bite
> & $200k in mental anguish for each of the five members of the family) for a provoked dog-bite to a little girl
> *by a dog that had been sold two years previously & which was under control of [the] new owner
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

i really must go to bed , heres another few.
Dog attacked me on bus but police didnt even look at CCTV | News

Cambridge News | Latest News Headlines From Cambridge City & Cambridgeshire | National News By Cambridge News | Postman loses fingertip during attack by retriever
please note where it say`s


> The loophole in the 1991 Dangerous Dogs Act means that there is no redress for dog attacks which occur on private property.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

we had a rotti cross staff in our rescue no one wanted him, but he was very loving, if not raelly odd looking!

what about a lovely rescue? or a well bred dog with health tests?


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

diablo said:


> i really must go to bed , heres another few.
> Dog attacked me on bus but police didnt even look at CCTV | News
> 
> Cambridge News | Latest News Headlines From Cambridge City & Cambridgeshire | National News By Cambridge News | Postman loses fingertip during attack by retriever
> please note where it say`s


That DDA loophole is interesting considering on the ask the police.uk website it states:

if you set your dog onto an intruder and the person suffers injury then you may face prosecution and the the court could order the dog to be kept under control/destroyed (dangerous dog not under control).

Needs greater clarity imo.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

catlove844 said:


> we had a rotti cross staff in our rescue no one wanted him, but he was very loving, if not raelly odd looking!
> 
> what about a lovely rescue? or a well bred dog with health tests?


A rescue would be a great option if the dog got along with bouncy Sammy


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Welll Ceearott doesnt think a Rottie would get along with Sammy so at the moment im leaning towards a GSD.
> 
> However there are more Rottie experts on here than GSD sooo still not 100% sure
> 
> As for what would suit me i think i could manage all three lol


I never said that!! I simply said a rottie male wouldnt be good. A bitch would prob be oks, if you get Sammy the snip and just wait a little while longer till he comes through adolesence. Which gives you the time to save up and look up some breeders etc.:wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Anyway back to dogs.
> 
> If an intruder enters your home will you stop your dog from attacking the intruder?


albert would be the least of the intruders worries!i didnt get him to protect me,i wana protect him,so my answer is no,i wouldnt want him getting hurt.

however,if i was out,i would encourage my wife to let him go!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Sorry you are dillusioned but revenge is pre planned all the family did was chase the intruders away and give one a beating which ended up in the intruder losin his life. Big difference there.
> 
> Any back to dogs. So why would european lines not be bred for a somewhat softer temperament?


Rotties in Europe are still worked a hell of a lot more than they are in the UK and they need that high drive to excell in it. I'm talkingalso about the sport of Schutzhund - very popular with rottie and GSD owners alike. It is done in the UK, and infact, is growing in popularity, but I dont think it would ever take off and be as popular as it is in the rest of Europe.

Rotties in Germany cant be bred from (amongst other testing) until they have acheived a certain level of Schutzhund training. At one time, only German-bred rotties could compete at dogs shows in Germany. The germans are very proud of the rottweilers heritage and protect it very strongly. Its a topic of hot debate at times, lol! They will tell you they still produce the true rottweiler and no other country can claim this. Its a matter of personal opinion, I think, and many like me think the same.

I dont mean this in a cheeky or a condescending way, but you have a long journey ahead of you in terms of learning about the breeds of Rottie and GSD. I hope you do do lots of research - I can help you if you want, with Rotties, and decide which breed is truly for you when you have a lot more knowledge behind you.:wink:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

catlove844 said:


> we had a rotti cross staff in our rescue no one wanted him, but he was very loving, if not raelly odd looking!
> 
> what about a lovely rescue? or a well bred dog with health tests?


Putting a rescue of any sort with an teenage Akita is not something I would recommend!!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I never said that!! I simply said a rottie male wouldnt be good. A bitch would prob be oks, if you get Sammy the snip and just wait a little while longer till he comes through adolesence. Which gives you the time to save up and look up some breeders etc.:wink:


I dont think id get Sammy the snip unless there was a health issue.

This thread has become very interesting regarding traits in different regions. When shall i book my ticket to Germany?? 

But joking aside i would have imagined that even countries like Germany dont want to produce out of control GSD's and Rotties?

Iv read up a little on Schutzhund and have been contemplating whether to enroll Samson on some course like that which also includes obedience too.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> albert would be the least of the intruders worries!i didnt get him to protect me,i wana protect him,so my answer is no,i wouldnt want him getting hurt.
> 
> *however,if i was out,i would encourage my wife to let him go!*


Thats what i was getting at. Obviously we would defend and protect our dogs, but if the dog can be useful to protect our wives, sisters, parents and children then like you said i would also encourage my dog to do the same.

Only problem is Sammy would be wanting to lick and hump the intruder LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Thats what i was getting at. Obviously we would defend and protect our dogs, but if the dog can be useful to protect our wives, sisters, parents and children then like you said i would also encourage my dog to do the same.
> 
> Only problem is Sammy would be wanting to lick and hump the intruder LOL


so would albert,slober all over them probably lol


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> I dont think id get Sammy the snip unless there was a health issue.
> 
> This thread has become very interesting regarding traits in different regions. When shall i book my ticket to Germany??
> 
> ...


There are very few out of control dogs in Germany from what I have seen, the ownership and breeding of many breeds is strictly controlled and even banned in some regions. The business of dog ownership and behaviour appears to be taken much more seriously than over here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> There are very few out of control dogs in Germany from what I have seen, the ownership and breeding of many breeds is strictly controlled and even banned in some regions. The business of dog ownership and behaviour appears to be taken much more seriously that over here.


they take everything serious over there......dont see many decent german comedians lol


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> so would albert,slober all over them probably lol


Is Albert american or european? He looks amazing!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Is Albert american or european? He looks amazing!


thanks mate.....hes european.....i think lol!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> thanks mate.....hes european.....i think lol!


Where did you get him from? (I might be after one shhhhhhhh )


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Where did you get him from? (I might be after one shhhhhhhh )


lol,i got him in kent,not a proper breader though,it was their first time,they bred their own dogs,hes got elbow dysplacia,and knowing what i know now i wouldnt have gone there.,.......ceearott would be my first port of call.....dont get me wrong,i wouldnt change albert for the world!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> lol,i got him in kent,not a proper breader though,it was their first time,they bred their own dogs,hes got elbow dysplacia,and knowing what i know now i wouldnt have gone there.,.......ceearott would be my first port of call.....dont get me wrong,i wouldnt change albert for the world!


Aww shame about the elbow dysplasia. I do however love they way he looks. Some Rotties look too soft and some look sooo butch that they look ugly lol

Albert on the other hand looks perfect. Strength and pride! Actually he reminds me of Arnie from the "Pumping Iron" dvd lol They have the same jaw line lol.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> thanks mate.....hes european.....i think lol!


I can tell from the piccy of Albert he has neither US nor European blood in him, he is pure UK.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Where did you get him from? (I might be after one shhhhhhhh )


Have you listened to a chuffing word I've said???????


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Have you listened to a chuffing word I've said???????


Yehhh I meant in the future..honest


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

If you arent gonna get Sammy snipped at a later date, how are you gonna manage two entire males? Or an entire male and a bitch??? Hasve you really thought this through???


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Yehhh I meant in the future..honest


So why would you wanna go to a 'producer of puppies' that Alberty has already said is not a good one and Albert has health problems???


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> So why would you wanna go to a 'producer of puppies' that Alberty has already said is not a good one and Albert has health problems???[/Q
> 
> once he told me about the health problems I didn't say I was gonna get it from his breeder. Trust me id think everythin through carefully. If I got a girl she would be spayed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

i would just like to say alberts dysplasia is very mild,it wasnt picked up on x ray,it was a ct scan,hes being managed with tablets,and hes much better,i wouldnt say this is the breeders fault,as it could hapen with any dog......truth is i really dont know.


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> I dont think id get Sammy the snip unless there was a health issue.
> 
> This thread has become very interesting regarding traits in different regions. When shall i book my ticket to Germany??
> 
> ...


It has nothing to do with "out of control". It's about the difference between working lines and show/pet lines!

Working lines does not mean aggro per say. A working GSD can excel in SAR, agility or PP.

Same goes for the Malinois,can be aggro if your an idiot.

BTW in regards to the working GSD, the Germans do not produce the best believe it or not, it's another European country. Same with the Belgian Malinois, it's the Dutch who breed the best working lines.

You really really need to do some research and learn a lot more, IMO you are clueless and I don't think you could handle a truly "hard" dog.

As for shutzhund, forget it. You clueless attitude is so obvious that they won't allow you to take part in PP until you totally prove you have a very obedient and controlled dog first.

Why do you want another large guarding breed? Is it because Samson is soft?

Give him a chance to mature and train him. If you get a working line GSD and you do not truly work him/her both you and the dogs life will be a misery, believe me.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> i would just like to say alberts dysplasia is very mild,it wasnt picked up on x ray,it was a ct scan,hes being managed with tablets,and hes much better,i wouldnt say this is the breeders fault,as it could hapen with any dog......truth is i really dont know.


But if you had gone to reputable breeder, who elbow scores, the chances of your puppy getting ED are considerably lower. And for it to be diagnosed in a young dog such as yours, is bad!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Aww shame about the elbow dysplasia. I do however love they way he looks. Some Rotties look too soft and some look sooo butch that they look ugly lol
> 
> Albert on the other hand looks perfect. Strength and pride! Actually he reminds me of Arnie from the "Pumping Iron" dvd lol They have the same jaw line lol.


thank you very much,hes a gorgeous boy!!:001_tt1:


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Ceearott said:
> 
> 
> > So why would you wanna go to a 'producer of puppies' that Alberty has already said is not a good one and Albert has health problems???[/Q
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> But if you had gone to reputable breeder, who elbow scores, the chances of your puppy getting ED are considerably lower. And for it to be diagnosed in a young dog such as yours, is bad!


im sure your right,temperement wise hes fantastic,looks wise also!...on another note,how can you tell hes uk...just interested?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> im sure your right,temperement wise hes fantastic,looks wise also!...on another note,how can you tell hes uk...just interested?


Am sure he is a lovely boy! I would never doubt that, lol! Looks-wise - I couldnt comment, I havent seen him in profile stainding 4-square.

Because I show my rotts and mix with hundreds of them year on year, I study rotties from all over the world and with this, you begin to develop an 'eye' for what rott is from what lines. I can usually tell you what kennel/ lines a rottie is from, if its a show kennel, that is. I use this 'eye' to help me in making breeding decisions, amongst other things too of course. This is because most breeders develop their own 'type'.

European rotties are very distinctive and easily spotted - I can spot them a mile off!

US rotties and rotties with US lines in them are few and far between, only myself and two others own a US male rott in the UK and only one US bitch is in the UK.

Obviously this is true for every breed, not just rotts, lol!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Am sure he is a lovely boy! I would never doubt that, lol! Looks-wise - I couldnt comment, I havent seen him in profile stainding 4-square.
> 
> Because I show my rotts and mix with hundreds of them year on year, I study rotties from all over the world and with this, you begin to develop an 'eye' for what rott is from what lines. I can usually tell you what kennel/ lines a rottie is from, if its a show kennel, that is. I use this 'eye' to help me in making breeding decisions, amongst other things too of course. This is because most breeders develop their own 'type'.
> 
> ...


im ashamed to admit it,but until recently i didnt really know there was a difference!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> im ashamed to admit it,but until recently i didnt really know there was a difference!


Well there ya go - ya learnt summat today!!

Its not uncommon really, people think all mine look the same and ask how I can tell the difference, PMSL!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Well there ya go - ya learnt summat today!!
> 
> Its not uncommon really, people think all mine look the same and ask how I can tell the difference, PMSL!!!


sorry ceearott,i keep asking you questions lol

are you not a fan of the uk rottie...if not why?
and could this be a reason why alberts a softie lol?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> sorry ceearott,i keep asking you questions lol
> 
> are you not a fan of the uk rottie...if not why?
> and could this be a reason why alberts a softie lol?


Nothing could be further from the truth actually, lol! I am very proud of what the UK can produce - I strongly believe we produce some of the best examples of Rotties in the world!! You need to get yourself to a Show too - and witness just what we produce in the flesh!

Be thankful Albert is a softie - a highdrive male is NOT for the novice owner, believe you me!!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> *emphasis added - *
> 
> ...Albert's [elbow-]dysplasia is very mild, it wasn't [visible] on x-ray [but in] a CT-scan; [his pain is] being managed with [medication], & he's much better.
> 
> *I wouldn't say [his elbow-dysplasia] is [his] breeder's fault, as it could happen with any dog*... truth is, i really don't know.


Elbow-dysplasia, like hip-dysplasia, is at least partially heritable. The best guesstimate of hip-dysplasia 
is 40% heritable, 60% environs: nutrition & rearing. IOW breeding a male & female who each have excellent 
hip-scores is not an absolute predictor of good hip-joints in every pup as an adult, the pups must be kept, fed, 
& raised in a way to maximize their chances of healthy hip-joints: NOT overfed, NOT reared on poor traction, 
NOT kept on puppy-formula past 12 to 14-WO, NOT allowed repetitive impacts on hard surfaces [running 
on concrete, macadam, or other paved, unnatural substrates], NOT given forced exercise at an early age - 
lean pups, exercised on natural substrates, reared on excellent traction underfoot; allowed free exercise, 
as opposed to forced exercise, with more emphasis on walking on leash than jogging or running.

Swimming is an excellent means of giving dogs or pups a very good, aerobic workout *without* joint stress; 
it reduces impact to near-nil, but increases muscle-mass & uses muscle contraction to build bones & joints.

*elbow-dysplasia* is much less-likely when the dog or pup came from tested parents, with known scores. 
add common-sense rearing: carpet not glazed tile, don't jog the dog on the paved bike-path, get the pup onto 
adult-formula soon after 3-MO, allow lots of free exercise on natural surfaces, keep the pup lean & fit [don't brag about MASS 
but focus on fitness, not flabby size], & odds are very good that as an adult-dog, their elbows will be properly 
structured & pain-free into advanced age. The dog's *front* carries over 60% of their body-weight; 
the rear is the engine, the front is the chassis.

*jumping onto paved surfaces or steeply down from a height is especially bad for forehands! Far too many cop-k9s 
are retired young, because k9-handlers or trainers like to call the k9 OUT OF THE CAR-WINDOW rather than open 
a bloody door... :cursing: resulting in repeated vertical impacts on their forelegs, landing on concrete or tarmac.

going for drama or being too @#*&%$! lazy to walk to the car & open a door wastes many talented dogs, 
causes them early & needless pain, & shortens their working careers - not only do these dogs love their jobs, 
they're expensive to buy, train, feed, & care for well; the waste of that investment is IMO criminal - even above 
& beyond the sad sight of a relatively-young, fit dog who can barely hobble down a flight of stairs. * :nonod:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Nothing could be further from the truth actually, lol! I am very proud of what the UK can produce - I strongly believe we produce some of the best examples of Rotties in the world!! You need to get yourself to a Show too - and witness just what we produce in the flesh!
> 
> Be thankful Albert is a softie - a highdrive male is NOT for the novice owner, believe you me!!


id love to go to a show,would albert be able to go?
also,i think in the wrong hands he could of been trouble,i dont think of myself as a novice...infact i think quite highly of myself as a trainer lol


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

here is a picciy of a freinds dog, doing very well at the mo in the show ring. I love this boy!! He just screams 'Rottweiler'!! Breeders who are mixing European lines with UK lines are chucking out some fabby stuff at the moment, that combination of UK and European, done correctly, is giving some real quality - this boy is 1/4 European


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

From that picture, his head looks too big for his body. Is that how it's supposed to look or is the picture distorted?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> id love to go to a show,would albert be able to go?
> also,i think in the wrong hands he could of been trouble,i dont think of myself as a novice...infact i think quite highly of myself as a trainer lol


Where do you live? I cantell you what shows are near and when they are on

As a trainer? Oks, but thats not giving you experience as a rottie owner, let alone a high drive male, lol!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> From that picture, his head looks too big for his body. Is that how it's supposed to look or is the picture distorted?


OOh, no, his head is magnificent! This picture is to show off his front, lol!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Where do you live? I cantell you what shows are near and when they are on
> 
> As a trainer? Oks, but thats not giving you experience as a rottie owner, let alone a high drive male, lol!


im in essex,yeh id love to know when theyre on,if you could let me know id appreciatte it!

bring on the high drive male!!!!!!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

He looks a lot shorter than your average Rottie that you see which is nice, I like that look


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Here is a one of him in profile -


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> He looks a lot shorter than your average Rottie that you see which is nice, I like that look


Shorter in the leg or shorter in the back?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Shorter in the leg, as in not as tall and beefy.

We have a few Rotties down here but they are almost the size of great danes and as wide as trucks, looks unnatural and way out of proportion.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I personally would go for a Rottie.. but that is my personal Choice as for what sites advertise.. i think you will find there are crocks on all of them..


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> Shorter in the leg, as in not as tall and beefy.
> 
> We have a few Rotties down here but they are almost the size of great danes and as wide as trucks, looks unnatural and way out of proportion.


Well height and body proportions are important -

Size
Dogs height at shoulder: between 63-69 cms (25-27 ins); bitches between 58-64 cms (23-25 ins). Height should always be considered in relation to general appearance.

Neck
Of fair length, strong, round and very muscular. Slightly arched, free from throatiness.

Forequarters
Shoulders well laid back, long and sloping, elbows well let down, but not loose. Legs straight, muscular, with plenty of bone and substance. Pasterns sloping slightly forward.

Body
Chest roomy, broad and deep with well sprung ribs. Depth of brisket will not be more, and not much less than 50 per cent of shoulder height. Back straight, strong and not too long, ratio of shoulder height to length of body should be as 9 is to 10, loins short, strong and deep, flanks not tucked up. Croup of proportionate length, and broad, very slightly sloping.

Hindquarters
Upper thigh not too short, broad and strongly muscled. Lower thigh well muscled at top, strong and sinewy below. Stifles fairly well bent. Hocks well angulated without exaggeration, metatarsals not completely vertical. Strength and soundness of hock highly desirable.


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Lookin for a pup but cant choose between either breed..any suggestions?


Oh bloomin hell...


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Ok mr/ms perfect i shall heed thy advice for thou art all wise


DD knows what she's on about mate... I wouldn't be passing up or mocking her advice if I were you. Because at the end of the day, you'd rather be talking to people who know what they are talking about even if it's not particulally what you'd like to be hearing than people who don't really have much of a clue?

Just putting it out there... lol letting it blow around in the breeze!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Paganman said:


> It has nothing to do with "out of control". It's about the difference between working lines and show/pet lines!
> 
> Working lines does not mean aggro per say. A working GSD can excel in SAR, agility or PP.
> 
> ...


Sorry but when i was asking leashed for life i was asking about characteristics of working lines from the USA and working lines from Europe.

As for truely handling a large dog and me being clueless then whatever you say mate. I have lived with both breeds together, both entire males BUT im not on here to prove myself to you and neither explain anything to you and therefore dont need to justify anything to you either.

As for shutzhund id let a shutzhund trainer judge me not a unhelpful joey on a forum.

If you dont like my "clueless" attitude then why are you commenting in my thread? Im not gonna bother myself with replying to any more of your comments in this thread as neither are they constructive nor are they informative.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> here is a picciy of a freinds dog, doing very well at the mo in the show ring.
> I love this boy!! He just screams 'Rottweiler'!! Breeders who [mix] Euro & UK lines are [whelping
> & rearing] some [fab dogs]... this boy is 1/4 European.


*warning: this is very frank, but it is only one person's opinion.

i am not a judge; i don't breed Rotts, i've known many & seen many more. I do love the breed.
in the late-70s & early-80s there were many wonderful Rotts with sound structure, excellent temps, 
& moderate appearance; their surge in popularity in the mid-80s & beyond did them no favors, 
as poor temps, bad structure & lots of exaggeration rapidly proliferated. 
when they slipped from knowledgeable breeders' hands & a small number of breed aficianados 
into the hands of profit-minded or ignorant novices who only wanted 'a hard dog', things went downhill 
very quickly indeed. :nonod: i watched it with great sadness. *

about this dog:
i don't like his shorter foreface, small piggy eyes, tab-ears, the fact that his neck has practically no taper 
but resembles a telephone-pole emerging from his shoulders with his massy head atop it, excess breadth 
of his backskull, & he appears to be very-slightly undershot. Also he's somewhat throaty, with looser 
flews than i like.

generally speaking: 
i prefer a moderate length of foreface, scissors bite, tight flews, a neck that tapers with a mild crest, minimal 
hanging skin on the throat, an oval barrel to a round keg, & leg-length in proportion to the body - not a squat stump 
of chesty muscle on shorter, heavier legs. I like athleticism, not a steroid-enhanced weightlifter. Re faces, 
i prefer a foreface that's not a cut-off wedge but a moderate taper with substance as opposed to mass; 
i like an open, kindly eye, as dark as possible; a neat, flat, forward-angled ear, neither fleshy nor thin; 
OPEN round nostrils, NOT stenotic slits; and no wrinkling, stubbing, or upturn of the muzzle - a straight, 
slight downward line in profile from eye to nose-leather. I like deep pigment: mahogany not bay; & a deep jaw, 
with no crowded teeth or upturn, & I don't care for level-bites.

major peeves:
I *especially* dislike Rotts with any degree of facial-fold under the eye, any foreface that remotely resembles 
a Boxer, & deep, sloppy, folding flews - or fleshy hanging flaps on necks that belong on Brahma bulls, yelcchh.

I also dislike short, squat, keg-chested Rotts with short legs who roll when they walk like Brit Bulldogs, 
or overmuscled Rotts with no waist, no uptuck when seen from the side, excess upholstery & invisible layback 
on the shoulders; their necks are indistinguishable from their shoulders, their ribs & waist are the same diameter, 
their massive heads balance like boulders on a granite outcropping, & their butts are only slightly narrower 
than their shoulders.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> bring on the high drive male!!!!!!


The times I've heard that. Usually from people that have had an easy dog before and about 10 months before they come to me with a problem


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Ceearott said:


>


I like!!   - You know im a 'head' girl :001_tt1:


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

You like to give head?

That's fab DD, but not sure if this is the place to advertise that! :O


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Here is a one of him in profile -


well i think he`s perfect!! would be everything i would be looking for in a rottie if i were ever looking for one!!:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

hawksport said:


> The times I've heard that. Usually from people that have had an easy dog before and about 10 months before they come to me with a problem


it was a joke believe it or not!,however i believe i could handle a high drive dog!.......my opinion


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

hawksport said:


> The times I've heard that. Usually from people that have had an easy dog before & about 10 months
> before they come to me with a problem


sad, but all too true. :nonod:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> it was a joke believe it or not!,however i believe i could handle a high drive dog!.......my opinion


I'm sure you could with all your experience of large guarding breeds, But every 10 weeks when the new puppies come in one dog will stand out from all the rest. 
The one that can't sit still, the one that has to be doing something and depending on the owner in 12 months that dog is either going to be the best or the worst of the class, he is never going to make just an ok dog


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

ARE WE SERIOULSY GOING TO LET THIS TAKE OVER ANOTHER THREAD???????


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

axl said:


> ARE WE SERIOULSY GOING TO LET THIS TAKE OVER ANOTHER THREAD???????


*No we are not.. So i guess some members take a minute to get them selves together before posting again.. This thread is a nice read.. so lets not spoil it with a few silly remarks..

Take this as a warning.. if the jibes carry on the thread will be closed until further notice..*


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I would say everything I ever post on here to someones face  I dont need to be anyone else
> over the computer, and anyone that knows me can tell you the same


i find this saves me *massive* amounts of memory, :lol: if i simply say what i think or feel, 
or the event as a saw it, & so on, i have nothing 'extra' to remember - like Who i told Which version of some 
edited happening, or who i didn't tell about So-&-So, or any of that; i try to be polite, but i don't try to alter 
my feelings or perceptions, altho i do try not to hurt others.

that doesn't mean i'm never cross, rude, frustrated, opinionated or angry; but i try not to redirect my own 
frustration on someone who didn't cause it, at least.  And i try very consciously to say what i mean, 
& to mean what i say - which without face-to-face can be really hard to get across.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Regarding german shepherds and Rotties..

I personally like the shorter stance and coat of a rottie.. Its just the type of dog I go for.. we had GSD when I was a child and I have had several crosses over the years.. so if I was in the market looking for a dog between the two.. A rottie would defo be my choice.. But style would be what Cearrot postie.. 

I don't believe Rotties were originally bred to be so tall and long I believe this is something that has happened over time.. and Ii don't like it.. Im much more the compact style.. Does it make sense?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

ok soooooooooo
gsd
or
rotties
ermmmmmmmmmmm myself i wouldn t get either you know why????
read back alll pages as i cant quote them all :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

All nice and tidy now


----------



## xBluEyedGurlx (Jul 24, 2011)

I am utterly disgusted and disappointed in all the people on here who have replied to my partner (5rivers79) question in such a negative and discriminating manner. I can't believe an innocent question has turned into this! PLAYGROUND NONSENSE! How anyone can say they wouldn't let him have a dog off them is beyond a joke and hurtful. My partner has done and still does his up-most best to bring up his akita- Samson, who is---YES an akita, but a wonderful joy to him and his family. I'm sick of hearing dogs being slatted for what breed they are before even being given a chance in life. All you so called breeders make me sick with your over-active comments and minds to some of the replies on here, you should be ashamed of yourselves for constantly putting down akita's just because of what they can do or what their known for. Staffy's are nearly ALWAYS owned by chavs in my area who use them to fight and then their automatically branded a bad dog, when IN-FACT they are very loving family dogs. Do yourselves a favour and GROW UP! Samson is beautiful, loving, loyal and wouldn't trade him for no one! Hope your proud of yourselves.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

no one has slated the breed - just stated facts, and well known traits of the breed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

i wish i could comment but i know nothing about rotties so i cant
and also as was pointed out to me axl IS ONLY cross akita.... so obviously i cna not comment on that either
infact ill just be over there singing to myself


----------



## xBluEyedGurlx (Jul 24, 2011)

We already know, a thousand times over! Seen enough comments from other threads to know how many negative people are on here. 

Thank you to all of you that answered/gave advice, we appreciate it


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I got a Shih-tuz X JR who thinks shes a hugeeeeeee dog does that count lol ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

julesmcc said:


> I got a Shih-tuz X JR who thinks shes a hugeeeeeee dog does that count lol ?


yes yes it does


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I have to agree with what everyone has said, it's best to wait till he is atleast 2. I don't see what the harm is in waiting, I have to wait and I know it's hard but it's worth it in the end.

I myself would love to have a Belgian shep-Malinosis :001_tt1: but don't feel ready for one for at least some years till I have more experience and i've been around dogs my whole life, i've been training dogs since i was 13 and still do not feel apt to take on this breed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> I have to agree with what everyone has said, it's best to wait till he is atleast 2. I don't see what the harm is in waiting, I have to wait and I know it's hard but it's worth it in the end.
> 
> I myself would love to have a Belgian shep-Malinosis :001_tt1: but don't feel ready for one for at least some years till I have more experience and i've been around dogs my whole life, i've been training dogs since i was 13 and still do not feel apt to take on this breed.


thats what my jaco was
he was lovely


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

xBluEyedGurlx said:


> I am utterly disgusted & disappointed in all the people on here who... replied to my partner
> (5rivers79) question in such a negative and discriminating manner. I can't believe an innocent question
> has turned into this! PLAYGROUND NONSENSE! How anyone can say they wouldn't let him have a dog off them
> is beyond a joke and hurtful.


huh?!

i'm sorry, i saw no-one who said anything even approaching that. Cearrott offered to send him some 
show-lists so that he could plan to see good examples & possibly meet some ethical breeders. 
She did suggest that a female would be a much-better idea than another male - but i'd say the same. 


xBluEyedGurlx said:


> ...you should be ashamed of yourselves for constantly putting down [Akitas] just because
> of what they can do or what [they're] known for. Staffies are nearly ALWAYS owned by chavs in my area
> who use them to fight & then they're automatically branded a bad dog, when IN FACT they are very loving family dogs.
> 
> ...


excuse me?! i didn't see one comment that said Akitas are horrible, nasty dogs. THEY ARE KNOWN as are 
several other breeds, for being dog-reactive or even dog-aggro, & most particularly for male-to-male aggro.

that's not 'slating' a breed; it acknowledges a potential problem. If we won't even admit there's a problem, 
we certainly can't avoid it developing; extra-careful socialization in large helpings is one way to avoid it, 
& continued socialization with other dogs way-past puppyhood & thru their 2nd-year is another. If we pretend 
there's no problem, then there's no reason to do that extra socialization - & then dog-reactivity is more likely.

i'm not a BREEDER; i'm a trainer, & FYI my most-recent heart-dog [i've had 2] was my Akita bitch.

Rivers was given plenty of encouragement to learn more - about both breeds; & no one said 
his dog, or his dog's breed, is anything less than a wonderful dog *in the right home.* 
guarding-breeds aren't for everybody, & Asian breeds especially can be hard to read - i wouldn't suggest 
any Asian breed for a novice-owner, especially the Jindo, Akita, Thai Ridgeback, Tosa, Chow & Shiba.

that's my opinion - 
as IME of many years, Asian breeds are more-reserved & quiet than many Euro-breeds, & it takes practice 
to learn to read any dog; starting out with breeds who talk in small print is not a good strategy. Get a Lab 
or a Golden or a Springer... obvious, open body-language & large-print, :lol: then get more serious dogs 
after U have some literacy in their behavior. It saves a lot of heartache.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

xBluEyedGurlx said:


> I am utterly disgusted and disappointed in all the people on here who have replied to my partner (5rivers79) question in such a negative and discriminating manner. I can't believe an innocent question has turned into this! PLAYGROUND NONSENSE! How anyone can say they wouldn't let him have a dog off them is beyond a joke and hurtful. My partner has done and still does his up-most best to bring up his akita- Samson, who is---YES an akita, but a wonderful joy to him and his family. I'm sick of hearing dogs being slatted for what breed they are before even being given a chance in life. All you so called breeders make me sick with your over-active comments and minds to some of the replies on here, you should be ashamed of yourselves for constantly putting down akita's just because of what they can do or what their known for. Staffy's are nearly ALWAYS owned by chavs in my area who use them to fight and then their automatically branded a bad dog, when IN-FACT they are very loving family dogs. Do yourselves a favour and GROW UP! Samson is beautiful, loving, loyal and wouldn't trade him for no one! Hope your proud of yourselves.


my own dogs last night were compared to spawn of satan / lucifer last night , i took in on tha chin and laffed!! seriously i do wonder about people that tend to get so uptight , your obviously going to do what you have to do and what you feel is best whether some of us may or may not agree , it`s just that when tha time comes we just don`t want to be here sat advising you coz you have two dogs trying to tear each other apart , people are passionate and care a great deal in all fairness i wouldn`t have it any other way! if your partner don`t like being told but is going to do it anyway , why ask about everything in the first place!! sometimes people tend to be a tad protective over guardian breeds basically because all too often the crap hits the fan then owners are left wondering why!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Ditsy42 said:


> As the judge who judged him at Leeds said in her critique below
> 
> The critique for this dog is simply just one word. ROTTWEILER This is the type of dog I came into the breed admiring and still do and he brings back so many memories for me. Medium to large powerful dog of excellent type with immense attitude. Excellent bone and substance, and deep chest. Broad strong head with well defined stop and medium almond eye. Correct muzzle and bite. Straight Front with good forechest and Mahogany markings. Good reach of neck, strong level topline held on the move. True coming and going with long reaching stride. Feet could be tighter. This dog requires a large ring and he had it and used it to his advantage. His power needs to be handled very carefully and with control. Thankfully his handler has the strength and gait to equal him. Without hesitation the C.C. & B.O.B. Thrilled to see him win Group 3 under a distinguished overseas judge against some excellent dogs.


what a write up, I would have been over the moon with that!


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> If you dont like my "clueless" attitude then why are you commenting in my thread? Im not gonna bother myself with replying to any more of your comments in this thread as neither are they constructive nor are they informative.


Because I understand and care about dogs!

If you don't want replys that you don't want to hear then I might ask why post on a public forum.

Now you have had lots of constructive advice on here which I feel you have failed to take on board.

Just keep saying these words to yourself....... " poodle bitch, I want a poodle bitch, poodle, poodle, bitch"

Samson will love and protect her and he can be macho without risk of them tearing each other apart or one ending up in rescue.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> what a write up, I would have been over the moon with that!


He is fantastic in the flesh and a powerhouse of a male who flies round the ring, he takes my breath away watching him on the move, just perfect IMO


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

This has turned into exactly the same argument as the other thread, where the OP has interpreted the statement of breed traits as dislike of the Akita. As I said on that particular thread and still believe; ignoring the traits that may develop is daft and possibly dangerous - forewarned is forearmed!

Hubby and I are talking about another dog at some point. We have agreed to wait until Kilo has matured a lot - around 2 - 3 years of age. The RR has the potential to be dominant with other dogs of the same sex apparently - does he show it now? No - but then he is just slightly younger than Sammy and I can see him changing daily. His breed traits do seem to be coming to the fore as he matures (and rapidly!), particularly the aloofness with strangers; I mention this as I have been told that it is critical to keep on working hard at socialisation with the breed for the first 18 months - 2 years of ownership. With any dog it is a lifelong process, but it is good to understand breed traits and be aware of any areas which require a careful watch and preemptive work. 

Without taking the advice of knowledgeable 'breed folk' I would be nowhere near as aware of these issues and would potentially be storing up problems for the future.

Have you talked to Sammy's breeder about your plans? They may offer more advice?


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Excuse me guys but i have not said im gonna get one right away. I asked when would be best now or later. I was asking not demanding a dog! If i didnt give a **** i probably would not have posted and gone and bought one regardless.

As for a poodle..i dont mind that but i wont be making it all fluffy with shaved bits lmao

Also iv never said I ONLY WANT a male that is the whole reason why the thread was posted in the first place...to get opinions from "experts".

Anyway where are the GSD owners, not had any advice from them yet 

PS Hey BluEyes wassssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuupppppppp?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Ditsy42 said:


> He is fantastic in the flesh and a powerhouse of a male who flies round the ring, he takes my breath away watching him on the move, just perfect IMO


he looks stunning!:001_tt1:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Have you talked to Sammy's breeder about your plans? They may offer more advice?


Yup he recons Sammy would do well with any large breed, male or female if he is anything like Charlie (Sammys dad) 

Charlie is 4 years old and has a very soft temperament as does Samsons mum who is 6yrs old so very mature dogs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

well like i said ill get shouted for commenting as axl is a cross lol, but max is 6 years old and axl is still only a pup right now they get on really well play fighting and all that of course
but are very good as a pack........... but i cant comment on how he will be when hes older, i hope with the right training and alike he will be great, we call him big and daft as he is sooooo daft bless him..
max was also a puppy when i got him and already had a black Belgian Malinosis, they seemed to get on really well too
and both are as soft as they come, but jaco died before we got axl, and i really wish i could tell you how they both are together, but im afraid i can not.... 
if im reading what your saying looks like you will be looking for another year anyway so then sammys traits will come through bold and fast and you will then know if it is a good idea to get another different breed with him... im guessing youve contacted gsd breeders too??


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Excuse me guys but i have not said im gonna get one right away. I asked when would be best now or later. I was asking not demanding a dog! If i didnt give a **** i probably would not have posted and gone and bought one regardless.
> 
> As for a poodle..i dont mind that but i wont be making it all fluffy with shaved bits lmao
> 
> ...


Quote from the OP in a thread titled "watching Hachi"

"one of the reasons for getting an Akita was after reading the story of Hachi"



Can anyone recommend a good read with a poodle in it 

As for the GSD mob, I think you will find you have had replies from them even if they don't own one now,myself included going back to before you were born no doubt.

Poodle, think non macho poodle, poodle bitch


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> PS Hey BluEyes wassssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuupppppppp?


nothing,I'm alright,whats up with you?


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

axl said:


> well like i said ill get shouted for commenting as axl is a cross lol, but max is 6 years old and axl is still only a pup right now they get on really well play fighting and all that of course
> but are very good as a pack........... but i cant comment on how he will be when hes older, i hope with the right training and alike he will be great, we call him big and daft as he is sooooo daft bless him..
> max was also a puppy when i got him and already had a black Belgian Malinosis, they seemed to get on really well too
> and both are as soft as they come, but jaco died before we got axl, and i really wish i could tell you how they both are together, but im afraid i can not....
> if im reading what your saying looks like you will be looking for another year anyway so then sammys traits will come through bold and fast and you will then know if it is a good idea to get another different breed with him... im guessing youve contacted gsd breeders too??


Finally someone who knows what iv been asking since page 1 of this thread. Yes in around a year not today and not 2moro. I love your Akita cross, such a gorgeous colour! Its a shame Sammy cant meet him.

Iv not contacted GSD breeders yet as this thread was meant to be my first port of call because of all the varying breed owners on here lol but dont think that idea turned out too well!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Paganman said:


> nothing,I'm alright,whats up with you?


Your not my gf


----------



## Starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

A story about a poodle!!!



















Teeheeheeheehee :lol:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Starfish said:


> A story about a poodle!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats such an inspiration aswel as Lassie and Benji!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> Finally someone who knows what iv been asking since page 1 of this thread. Yes in around a year not today and not 2moro. I love your Akita cross, such a gorgeous colour! Its a shame Sammy cant meet him.
> 
> Iv not contacted GSD breeders yet as this thread was meant to be my first port of call because of all the varying breed owners on here lol but dont think that idea turned out too well!


I think you have been given some great idea's and good info.. Akita's are a powerful breed and its is kinda known that when they reach full adult hood that they can be of the Dog aggressive nature.. ive known off this in a home environment.. So personally I'd be looking into bitches, both speyed.. But would be defo contacting breeder if a reputable one as they will give you honest opinions on the breed, your dog and how there dogs behave..
But we must remember even though they have bred your dog they cannot vouch on your dogs behaviour..


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Thats such an inspiration aswel as Lassie and Benji!


aah but Lassie was not a poodle


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Dogless said:


> ...ignoring the traits that may develop is daft and possibly dangerous -
> *forewarned is forearmed!*
> 
> Hubby and I are talking about another dog [later]... We've agreed to wait until Kilo has matured a lot -
> ...


i took it very seriously, indeed, when i was warned by many reputable sources that Akitas are both able 
*& willing* to bite, in defense of property, their own personal space, 'their' food, bone or toy, 
or simply if some stranger casually reaches over & rumples their ears, if the particular dog is not tolerant 
of such invasive behavior, no matter how well-intended or friendly.

i wanted a solidly-reliable dog who would NOT wonder who was foe & who, friend; i wanted a confident dog 
who was not brassy or pushy, but who could meet strangers, human & canine, & not be fussed by crowds, 
enjoy polite attention from friendly people, & be sociable; not mimic a Lab, galloping up to a total stranger 
& shouting, *'Where have U been all of my life?!... I love U!...' :001_tt1: * ...but reserved without being at all 
shy or timid.

her sociability with other dogs was not crucial to me; i did want her to be civil at all times, but she did not 
need to be a dog-social butterfly. Polite was fine, & she did have her special buddies that she thought were great; 
she most-loved to play with the male Berner that she's met as a mere toddler, & as a puppy her role-model 
and adored playmate was a retired racing-Greyhound named Lucy. To the very end of her life, every Greyhound 
had to be approached - just in case that might be Lucy. :crying: she never lost hope that her dear friend might 
someday, somewhere, be met again. I hope they are running, reunited, at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Finally someone who knows what iv been asking since page 1 of this thread. Yes in around a year not today and not 2moro. I love your Akita cross, such a gorgeous colour! Its a shame Sammy cant meet him.
> 
> Iv not contacted GSD breeders yet as this thread was meant to be my first port of call because of all the varying breed owners on here lol but dont think that idea turned out too well!


like i siad i havent commented really as im not a breeder of these types of dogs, and would prefer to leave it up to them.. i would hate to say yes go for it and then a blood bath happens...... i hope you find the answeres your looking fr, but from what i have read i think maybe a rottie wouldnt be a good idea from what the breeders are saying, i think maybe everyone has got a little over sensitive over this now, i believe the best thing to do is what you are going to do and wait till your beautiful akita has passed adolescence.... sorry i cnat advise you i wish i could


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

Starfish said:


> A story about a poodle!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you just draw that on MS Paint? pmsl


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

The only thing i wish is one of you to meet Samson and understand how much he doesnt conform to Akita standards. Strangers have approached him, dogs has approached him..kids have that he doesnt know have approached him and today 2 police officers approached him and all he wants to do is play.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> The only thing i wish is one of you to meet Samson and understand how much he doesnt conform to Akita standards. Strangers have approached him, dogs has approached him..kids have that he doesnt know have approached him and today 2 police officers approached him and all he wants to do is play.


That's good but he is still too young to have his behaviour set in stone.

Personally it dosen't matter what breed of dog, i'd never set a dog's behaviour in stone till at least 2 years of age.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

So which one of you wonderful people are in or around the Birmingham area?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I just want to tell you a little bit of my history.. I did have a dobe and two weims.. Only when the dobe reached 2 years of age she decided she didn't like my biggest Weim any more.. After trying so hard with them and doing everything i should be doing .. and a very large vets bill and a stay in hospital with a very badly bitten arm.. i decided that enough was enough.. Two head strong breeds neither was willing to back down.. the difference was.. when I told them to stop the weim would and the dobe kept going.. The dobe would reach a point and would not back down.. 

After coming home to a blood bath.. I rushed the dobe to the vets and she stayed to be patched back up.. The weim hardly had a scratch on her.. the dobe came back I thought the weim was the trouble causer.. I muzzled her.. and they seemed fine.. and then the dobe just layed into my weim in front of me.. I hadn't muzzled the dobe as she had to have some of her lip removed and stitches across the bridge of her nose.. I swiftly tried to separate.. The weim would leave but the dobe kept going i ended up sat on her head and then once she released the weims necks I dragged her in and muzzled her.. A few days later things had calmed down they were muzzled and the dobe kicked off again in my kitchen.. I grabbed there collars and some how the muzzle clips snapped off.. I dragged them out of the kitchen, into the garden and noticed blood everywhere.. I was trying to get them apart and then realised it was me that was bitten .. My lower arm near my wrists was ripped and mauled.. and blood was coming out at some rate.. I shouted for help My son ran off.. and an ambulance was called.. I went to hospital.. I had several inch long gashes that were apprx 6-7cm wide.. there was 3 of them two on the underside and 1 on the top.. and then I had canine tooth bites all over my arm.. 
Anyway.. i was patched back up.. I lost use of my thumb and first few fingers for some time.. then the tendon healed up into the scar tissue and made it so I couldn't open my fingers.. and with some physio and perseverance i managed to get it working.. I then put her up for re homing after speaking with so called experts being told to do so many different things.. None of which worked a dobe breeder told me she had 4 dobe bitches kept them in different rooms etc and that I would manage.. i had a toddler and a young son.. So in the end.. I spent 8 months looking for the right home.. Steve still texts me daily with tales of what my dobe gets up to.. 

I am not and I wasn't a novice to dogs.. having been brought up with GSD, Dobermanns, and had a rottie/gsd.. So i am used to larger breeds..

But this just shows you.. it doesn't always go to plan.. Maybe if I hadn't of had my kids and I lived on my own then things would have been very different..But I wouldn't wish what i went through with my girls on anyone.. 

I will also add.. i was brought up with cows.. and horses and have been handling stallions from a young age from section a's to 17hh warm bloods Im only 5'3" but seriously once the dogs were in fight mode I don't care how strong/big you are.. it is very hard and very dangerous to get them apart..


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> The only thing i wish is one of you to meet Samson and understand how much he doesnt conform to Akita standards. Strangers have approached him, dogs has approached him..kids have that he doesnt know have approached him and today 2 police officers approached him and all he wants to do is play.


i think in all fairness what people have been trying to say well some, is, that only you can tell what your dog is like and will be like, of course not all akitas will be the same thats the same with nay breed, but they do have a certain something that makes them an akita, the same with anything, only time will tell after he grows up, but im sure you are aware of this... he looks stunning and a sweetheart, but your right to ask these questions now so you can have an infromed choice, some things im sure you didnt want to hear but thats the same with everyone i guess... talk to your breeders where you are, ask them questions over the next few years or however long you will be looking... i know my axl is very akita ish towards other dogs and is now in training fine with people..
good luck im sure you will do the right thing for you and your dog x


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> The only thing i wish is one of you to meet Samson and understand how much he doesnt conform to Akita standards. Strangers have approached him, dogs has approached him..kids have that he doesnt know have approached him and today 2 police officers approached him and all he wants to do is play.


i think you may be taking things too much to heart , no one has said that once your dog hits maturity that he`s going to turn into a slathering monster , he may well not , may stay exactly the same as he is now , a biddable , happy go lucky dog , or , once mature he could take on the undesirable traits of a full blown male akita , folk just want you to be prepared as you have always got to air on the side of caution , no matter what breed a dog is especially if they are and can be known for being bolshy and standoffish , i would have an akita myself as i think they are beautiful dogs the only time i can see that coming is when i can no longer manage more than one dog at a time , which is way off and when that time probably comes i`ll probably be ready for a small lap dog!
seriously try not to take things too much to heart , research and research more , only you know your dog i`m always available on a sunday so if sampson ever fancies a playmate in dartmouth park one afternoon just give me a shout and i`ll turn up with my two!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> So which one of you wonderful people are in or around the Birmingham area?


 Hawksport..


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> The only thing i wish is one of you to meet Samson and understand how much he doesnt conform to Akita standards. Strangers have approached him, dogs has approached him..kids have that he doesnt know have approached him and today 2 police officers approached him and all he wants to do is play.


Agh it's all adding up now.

You mentioned on this thread that you feel it is wrong that breeders are making the guard breeds softer and people who want a soft dog should get a Labrador if that's what they want.

Are you upset Samson is not well ard' then?

Is this why you want another? Because if so, there is no guarantee on that, could still be a pussy


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

diablo said:


> i think you may be taking things too much to heart , no one has said that once your dog hits maturity that he`s going to turn into a slathering monster , he may well not , may stay exactly the same as he is now , a biddable , happy go lucky dog , or , once mature he could take on the undesirable traits of a full blown male akita , folk just want you to be prepared as you have always got to air on the side of caution , no matter what breed a dog is especially if they are and can be known for being bolshy and standoffish , i would have an akita myself as i think they are beautiful dogs the only time i can see that coming is when i can no longer manage more than one dog at a time , which is way off and when that time probably comes i`ll probably be ready for a small lap dog!
> seriously try not to take things too much to heart , research and research more , only you know your dog i`m always available on a sunday so if sampson ever fancies a playmate in dartmouth park one afternoon just give me a shout and i`ll turn up with my two!!


Your from around the Westbrom area??


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> I just want to tell you a little bit of my history.. I did have a dobe and two weims.. Only when the dobe reached 2 years of age she decided she didn't like my biggest Weim any more.. After trying so hard with them and doing everything i should be doing .. and a very large vets bill and a stay in hospital with a very badly bitten arm.. i decided that enough was enough.. Two head strong breeds neither was willing to back down.. the difference was.. when I told them to stop the weim would and the dobe kept going.. The dobe would reach a point and would not back down..
> 
> After coming home to a blood bath.. I rushed the dobe to the vets and she stayed to be patched back up.. The weim hardly had a scratch on her.. the dobe came back I thought the weim was the trouble causer.. I muzzled her.. and they seemed fine.. and then the dobe just layed into my weim in front of me.. I hadn't muzzled the dobe as she had to have some of her lip removed and stitches across the bridge of her nose.. I swiftly tried to separate.. The weim would leave but the dobe kept going i ended up sat on her head and then once she released the weims necks I dragged her in and muzzled her.. A few days later things had calmed down they were muzzled and the dobe kicked off again in my kitchen.. I grabbed there collars and some how the muzzle clips snapped off.. I dragged them out of the kitchen, into the garden and noticed blood everywhere.. I was trying to get them apart and then realised it was me that was bitten .. My lower arm near my wrists was ripped and mauled.. and blood was coming out at some rate.. I shouted for help My son ran off.. and an ambulance was called.. I went to hospital.. I had several inch long gashes that were apprx *6-7cm* wide.. there was 3 of them two on the underside and 1 on the top.. and then I had canine tooth bites all over my arm..
> Anyway.. i was patched back up.. I lost use of my thumb and first few fingers for some time.. then the tendon healed up into the scar tissue and made it so I couldn't open my fingers.. and with some physio and perseverance i managed to get it working.. I then put her up for re homing after speaking with so called experts being told to do so many different things.. None of which worked a dobe breeder told me she had 4 dobe bitches kept them in different rooms etc and that I would manage.. i had a toddler and a young son.. So in the end.. I spent 8 months looking for the right home.. Steve still texts me daily with tales of what my dobe gets up to..
> ...


sorry 6-7 mm


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Your from around the Westbrom area??


yeah , i often walk mine in dartmouth park or sometimes we have a drive to sutton park


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Momentofmadness, I had similar only it involved a toy poodle and a springer.

The poodle was neueterd, springer was not. They were together for 2 months, no problem, got on great but suddenly I started noticing blood spots on both dogs and couldn't put my finger on it, one day Barney-springer had a huge gash on his nose and needed two stitches. I decided to never leave 'em alone after that but that was not enough as one day I watched pep'e-poodle attack Barney in front of me, Barney who was just over 2 years never defended himself, pep'e was about 18 months. We rehomed the poodle but were still in horror after seeing Barney attacked so full on and by a dog 1/4 of his size.










Pepe's owners don't keep in contact with me anymore but I know he went to a home where they have had poodles for years and loved him dearly (despite they shaved him to look like poodle :lol:  )


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> Momentofmadness, I had similar only it involved a toy poodle and a springer.
> 
> The poodle was neueterd, springer was not. They were together for 2 months, no problem, got on great but suddenly I started noticing blood spots on both dogs and couldn't put my finger on it, one day Barney-springer had a huge gash on his nose and needed two stitches. I decided to never leave 'em alone after that but that was not enough as one day I watched pep'e-poodle attack Barney in front of me, Barney who was just over 2 years never defended himself, pep'e was about 18 months. We rehomed the poodle but were still in horror after seeing Barney attacked so full on and by a dog 1/4 of his size.
> 
> ...


Its an awfull situ to be in.. i must of popped hat happened on here so many times since I joined.. if only so people can see what can happen in an ordinary home with well trained dogs..


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Momentofmadness That's awful  So glad you're okay after it all


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

my brother has gash on his right arm form our two GSD deciding to go for each other after years and years of living with each other, we still dont know why to this day.... there was no signs nothing and yet they both went for the kill on each other
and there was no way my dad was able to stop them without getting a good few bites himself, luckily they did stop... and both were unharmed apart from my brother, we had to retrain both dogs at the age of 7 and 8 and that was a nightmare... but it never happened again.. but my brother still has the scar


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

axl said:


> my brother has gash on his right arm form our two GSD deciding to go for each other after years and years of living with each other, we still dont know why to this day.... there was no signs nothing and yet they both went for the kill on each other
> and there was no way my dad was able to stop them without getting a good few bites himself, luckily they did stop... and both were unharmed apart from my brother, we had to retrain both dogs at the age of 7 and 8 and that was a nightmare... but it never happened again.. but my brother still has the scar


Lucky its only a scar..

But this just shows you.. that yes we love our dogs.. yes we would all like to know we trust them 100% But in all honesty..I personally think you are pretty daft if you do.. Cause at the end of the day ,........ They are animals..


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> )


Nice powerful back legs on the springer!

One can see he is well exercised and a mover.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

SpringerHusky

I'd love a BS Malinois  Duke reminds me of one because of the colouring


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Paganman said:


> Nice powerful back legs on the springer!
> 
> One can see he is well exercised and a mover.


Thankyou, he was defiantly well exercised, swimming most days, rock jumping and climbing, agility etc. Kept a very sleek but toned body, despite many thought he was too skinny 



NicoleW said:


> SpringerHusky
> 
> I'd love a BS Malinois  Duke reminds me of one because of the colouring


:001_tt1: They are such fantatsic dogs, I see 'em at my friend's schutzhund classes but my mental health is just not strong enough yet to take on another breed who can be headstrong. I may get one after Maya goes so I don't have any personality clashes :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> The only thing i wish is one of you to meet Samson and understand how much he doesnt conform to Akita standards. Strangers have approached him, dogs has approached him..kids have that he doesnt know have approached him and today 2 police officers approached him and all he wants to do is play.


I can't help but jump in and share my experience as you sound so much like I did 12 months ago. Reading the thread from the beginning has been like deja-vu.

I'll start by saying that Leashed For Life has really given you some great advice and information regarding how dogs change their personality as they mature. Leashed for Life gave examples of other guarding breeds that they have witnessed going through this change, and one of them was the Bouvier. I own a Bouvier who is now 2 years and 5 months old.

The change has been startling to say the least.

12 months ago he was a different dog...very much like the temperament of your akita to be honest.

Now...every week that goes by I see more and more aggression and less and less patience towards other large male dogs. Even the medium sized breeds such as labs and collies are on his radar now. I have to be very careful and extra vigilent when we're walking in the park, and I have never had to practice the 'leave it' command as much as we have these past 6 months.

It's not only other male dogs he has a potential problem with, he now also has a problem with strangers coming into either mine or my father's house. My father lives in a first floor apartment and in the past 3 months my Bouvier has prevented my brother, my uncle and my cousin from entering the property. He literally stood at the top of the stairs barking his head off and would not move for my brother or cousin to allow them up the stairs, and my uncle was actually chased into the garden (he let himself in with his spare key which totally freaked out the dog).

Your little Samson might be an angel right now, but he has a long way to go before his personality is set in stone...believe me, I am seeing it now with my own large guarding breed dog. Both of the breeds you are looking at getting next have been floored by my Bouvier in the park for no reason other than they came up to him for a sniff. One German Shepherd we train with is now so wary of my dog that he literally puts his front paws over his head and hits the floor as soon as we approach. Having a dog that will not stand down to any person or animal other than myself (or my cat) is a challenge.

If I had of gotten another pup 12 months ago, that pup too would now be quite some size, and the 2 of them together could end up terrorizing the park as well as each other! If I were to get another dog, I now know that it would have to be a small breed such as a schnauzer as they are the only size of dogs that mine never has a problem with. I wouldn't have chosen that size of dog 12 months ago.

And finally, like yourself, I thought about Shutzhund training too at the age of 12 months. Bouviers are known to excel in Shutzhund, but I've now realised that when you own a breed such as an Akita, GSD, Bouvier etc. that you don't need to train them in Shutzhund...it's already hard-wired in. You'll see it emerging around the age of 2. As I don't plan to compete with my dog, I see no need to train him in Shutzhund at all - he's now made it plain that he knows what to do should the need arise.

Seriously, you've been given some great advice in this thread. Give your Akita time to mature before you make any decisions on which breed would be best for him to have as a playmate.

Best of luck!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

diablo said:


> yeah , i often walk mine in dartmouth park or sometimes we have a drive to sutton park


You ever been to summerfield park on the way to birmingham city centre? I practically live in that park since gettin Samson


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> You ever been to summerfield park on the way to birmingham city centre? I practically live in that park since gettin Samson


i know summerfield park , been a handful of times , i tend to stick to dartmouth park as it`s much closer for me , well , within walking distance
i could always load my two into the car no problem , especially if you want samson to interact with much larger breeds , has to be a sunday tho as it`s my least busiest day `doe worry` i say in my best black country voice haha mine won`t swallow him whole or anything they`ll love him , that i am sure of specially if he`s up for it , my girl ain`t been told she been spayed yetshe`s a right flirt


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

diablo said:


> i know summerfield park , been a handful of times , i tend to stick to dartmouth park as it`s much closer for me , well , within walking distance
> i could always load my two into the car no problem , especially if you want samson to interact with much larger breeds , has to be a sunday tho as it`s my least busiest day `doe worry` i say in my best black country voice haha mine won`t swallow him whole or anything they`ll love him , that i am sure of specially if he`s up for it , my girl ain`t been told she been spayed yetshe`s a right flirt


That would be awesome! I don't mind comin up to westbrom either but Samson throws up in my car lool

Sammys a right flirt too, there's a small dog he regularly meets..starts by nibbling her ears then tries to hump her haha


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Sammys a right flirt too, there's a small dog he regularly meets..starts by nibbling her ears then tries to hump her haha


Hilarious.

I'm sure that will be great fun for the ol girl in the park with her pug!

Iz yur dag butty init?


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Paganman said:


> Iz yur dag butty init?


Pardon? Is that your brumny accent or London?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> That would be awesome! I don't mind comin up to westbrom either but Samson throws up in my car lool
> 
> Sammys a right flirt too, there's a small dog he regularly meets..starts by nibbling her ears then tries to hump her haha


if samson isn`t great in the car it isn`t a problem , my two travel extremely well let me know what sunday you want me there with my two i`ll be there , just drop me a pm when your ready for some mastiff love nah seriously i`m just pullin your leg , my two are really good , even if other dogs are on the excitable site they just ignore emchloe is a propper flirt she might even try humping samson dooley will be yours and his best friend for life , he`s so soppy!


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Pardon? Is that your brumny accent or London?


Russian I think


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

4863 views .......pmsl

There must be quite a few breeders out there read this and sorting out the garage looking for their barge poles


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Paganman said:


> 4863 views .......pmsl
> 
> There must be quite a few breeders out there read this and sorting out the garage looking for their barge poles


why so ?
there has been some sound advice on the thread , people showing concern , myself included , my older sister has akita`s i posted about them earlier on in the thread , i for one am quite willing to give 5rivers79 and samson the benefit of the doubt , willing to meet samson with my own dogs , i don`t have a problem with that , the more he is socialised the better he will become , no one can say what`s going to happen next year when he`s older only time will tell and that is something 5rivers79 has said , he`s willing to do. i see no reason why a breeder would be sorting out their barge poles , that`s just a tad below the belt , if they behaved like that , i certainly would`t bother going to them , choosing the next one down on my list. if , and i say if 5rivers79 can prove himself next year when he`s ready for a dog , prove samson has a sound temperament , prove it`s something he`s constantly working on , i see no reason why a reputable breeder would turn him away , on the basis he can prove samson is everything he says he is. he has shat to prove to me as i am not a breeder


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

Fair enough, but right now,as a breeder I would be concerned about many things I have read on here, the latest being a "haha" about Samson "humping" little dogs and.........he has no plans to neuter? Oooooooook


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Paganman said:


> Fair enough, but right now,as a breeder I would be concerned about many things I have read on here, the latest being a "haha" about Samson "humping" little dogs and.........he has no plans to neuter? Oooooooook


samson is only a young dog , i certainly wouldn`t be looking to neuter right this moment in time , 5rivers79 may well find out when approaching reputable breeders this is something that may be outlined in any puppy sales contract , just as it were with my two , when i brought my bitch


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

diablo said:


> samson is only a young dog , i certainly wouldn`t be looking to neuter right this moment in time , 5rivers79 may well find out when approaching reputable breeders this is something that may be outlined in any puppy sales contract , just as it were with my two , when i brought my bitch


Read back, he said samson is not going to be done unless for health reasons or along those lines.

I never said it should be done now or ever, that's up to him, but to claim he is/know he is a "flirt" and humps, but he is staying in tact hardly would install confidence in a breeder reading this.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Humping would only b a problem if a bitch was at her time in season if he is entire, most dogs hump at some point, my pups do 

Households r known 2 keep entire males and bitches, u just have 2 b sensible at time of seasons, I would advise once maturity comes then yeah look 2 neuter


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

GSD for me!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Paganman said:


> Read back, he said samson is not going to be done unless for health reasons or along those lines.
> 
> I never said it should be done now or ever, that's up to him, but to claim he is/know he is a "flirt" and humps, but he is staying in tact hardly would install confidence in a breeder reading this.


when approaching reputable breeders 5rivers79 may find he has no choice depending on the breeder and what is outlined in their contract , when i brought my bitch home it was on the understanding that i got my dog neutered at a later date specially as i had no plans to breed or show , i met my end of the contract a year later , having my male neutered once he`d fully matured , my bitch was spayed after her 2nd birthday yet i could have chosen to keep her intact i wouldn`t be alarmed if samson tried to hump my bitch , i`d be more worried about her returning the favour


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

what a way to hold a puppy!


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

Ditsy42 said:


> Humping would only b a problem if a bitch was at her time in season if he is entire, most dogs hump at some point, my pups do
> 
> Households r known 2 keep entire males and bitches, u just have 2 b sensible at time of seasons, I would advise once maturity comes then yeah look 2 neuter


Hmmm not so sure about that,my last bitch and even more so this one gets very "upset" if males try to hump her,fights have ensued.


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

diablo said:


> i wouldn`t be alarmed if samson tried to hump my bitch


I would be as my bitch would be vexed.

A lot of males won't react I know but some do and it aint nice.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

jon bda said:


> GSD for me!


poor little mite. :nonod: To properly hold a pup, they need *support* - their forelegs are only secured 
with ligaments, tendons & muscles; there IS NO shoulder 'joint' like ours, & no collar-bone to brace them. 
our ancestors brachiated; theirs walked, ran, & trotted.

it's shockingly-easy to dislocate a pup's shoulder by pulling up or forward on the forelegs, or to put one's hands 
BEHIND the pup's forelegs & one's thumbs BENEATH them, & 'dangle' the pup's weight from the scapulae.

puppies are properly held like this - 








the pup's chest is braced from below, the rear is supported, & the pup is held against an adult's body.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> poor little mite. :nonod: To properly hold a pup, they need *support* - their forelegs are only secured
> with ligaments, tendons & muscles; there IS NO shoulder 'joint' like ours, & no collar-bone to brace them.
> our ancestors brachiated; theirs walked, ran, & trotted.
> 
> ...




Luv that pic


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Forgot what a pile of balls any of the sub forums could be...i fail to see a puppy being dangled by its feet?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

[youtube_browser]G1A_uSEjTIQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

I only said i might not neuter after many on here have said that it can cause growth and coat problems and as SpellWeaver stated in this thread:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/187200-why-do-people-not-neuter.html

it can cause more health problems than keeping his balls.

Like i said im no expert, i read and look up what experts on here and the net have to say.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Tell you what devil dogz and leashed for life, seeing as you two are obviously the geniuses on this thread...tell me what problems that puppy suffered with its front legs in later life...


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Paganman said:


> Hmmm not so sure about that,my last bitch and even more so this one gets very "upset" if males try to hump her,fights have ensued.


Sounds like you raised some aggressive girls there


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

jon bda said:


> Tell you what devil dogz and leashed for life, seeing as you two are obviously the geniuses on this thread...tell me what problems that puppy suffered with its front legs in later life...


aay.. geniuses, cant see that I claimed to be a geniuse, and not knowing the dog I couldnt tell you its name let alone what kinda life it leads. - I just know that is not a responsible, or respectful way to hold a puppy and anyone disagrees with me is welcome to do so, but dont expect me to respect them for doing so.


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Sounds like you raised some aggressive girls there


Comedy genius ain't ya.

Aggressive no.

Willing and able to protect her poompoom.......yes


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

An Akita went for Samson on tonights walk..hope that aint too much of a set back


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> aay.. geniuses, cant see that I claimed to be a geniuse, and not knowing the dog I couldnt tell you its name let alone what kinda life it leads. - I just know that is not a responsible, or respectful way to hold a puppy and anyone disagrees with me is welcome to do so, but dont expect me to respect them for doing so.


What about the fact its sat on its bum, with little if any weight on its front legs? Its hardly being held five feet off the floor in that pic is it?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

jon bda said:


> What about the fact its sat on its bum, with little if any weight on its front legs? Its hardly being held five feet off the floor in that pic is it?


well looking at the picture. I cant see what the dogs sat on. Cant be the women legs, because you can see the dog is held out to her side.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

jon bda said:


> GSD for me!


He/she looks adoreable!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> aay.. geniuses, cant see that I claimed to be a geniuse, and not knowing the dog I couldnt tell you its name let alone what kinda life it leads. - I just know that is not a responsible, or respectful way to hold a puppy and anyone disagrees with me is welcome to do so, but dont expect me to respect them for doing so.


what is your problem,you cause so many boring rows on here its untrue!!!
the puppy wasnt held correctly,but it was clearly on a lap,therefore no weight on them legs.
get off your high horse,its very boring!


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Paganman said:


> Comedy genius ain't ya.
> 
> Aggressive no.
> 
> Willing and able to protect her poompoom.......yes


I'd bloody well want to protect my noony aswell if someone randomly tried humping me hahah


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> ,you cause so many boring rows on here its untrue!!!


Pot kettle black.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Cassia said:


> I'd bloody well want to protect my noony aswell if someone randomly tried humping me hahah


Even if he was as handsome as Samson?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> what is your problem,you cause so many boring rows on here its untrue!!!
> the puppy wasnt held correctly,but it was clearly on a lap,therefore no weight on them legs.
> get off your high horse,its very boring!


If you wanna get smart look at the picture again, the dog is not rested on her lap - its held out to her side.
I couldnt care less what you think I do, or what I cause - If I dont like something I will say so, if I dont agree with something I will say so..If I think someones a fool I will say so - I am not here to make friends, I am here because I care about animal welfare - wouldnt care to much if I took your advice and didnt put my feelings across would I.
So DD will remain on her high horse until she feels fit, not when shes told to get off by the forums biggest fool.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> well looking at the picture. I cant see what the dogs sat on


So you assume otherwise right from the get go and wade straight in with your opinion then? Wow, theres a suprise...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cassia said:


> I'd bloody well want to protect my noony aswell if someone randomly tried humping me hahah


Bob has to defend his, he's always been quite attractive to other boys, & he hasn't even got a noony


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

jon bda said:


> GSD for me!


can i just wade in here with my response and try to be a bit more diplomatic ?
right , i can only go on the photo , it looks as if the pup isn`t being supported around the middle , position looks terrible , back leg is almost being held in line with the front two , even though there may be a little support there , nothing to stop a very nasty accident happening , pups leg gets dislocated or worse still , broken. i`ve always held pups around the middle and supported their back ends


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

diablo said:


> can i just wade in here with my response and try to be a bit more diplomatic ?
> right , i can only go on the photo , it looks as if the pup isn`t being supported around the middle , position looks terrible , back leg is almost being held in line with the front two , even though there may be a little support there , nothing to stop a very nasty accident happening , pups leg gets dislocated or worse still , broken. i`ve always held pups around the middle and supported their back ends


agree with what your saying mate,just feel some just steam in when its not needed,to make themselves look clever!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

must admit there are ways of saying things people, non need to be quite so how can i say it
lively
lol
and i do agree the pic does look a tad weird but also im not there so i cnat relaly comment:smile5:


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Bob has to defend his, he's always been quite attractive to other boys, & he hasn't even got a noony


So he is attracted but defends......bl00dy tease!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Well luckily, that pup survived all that shoddy treatment of having a photo taken for a few seconds...


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Well luckily, that pup survived all that shoddy treatment of having a photo taken for a few seconds...


stunning dog awwww:001_tt1::001_tt1:
wait is that wet grass???? hmy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Well luckily, that pup survived all that shoddy treatment of having a photo taken for a few seconds...


poor thing,looks in a right state!!!lol:001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

And as you can see, being so badly mistreated at an early age also turned him into an aggressive monster...


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

jon bda said:


> And as you can see, being so badly mistreated at an early age also turned him into an aggressive monster...


Lovely pic, took me a while to notice the puddy cat lol


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

jon bda - no one has accused you of miss treating your dog, so not sure what you are trying to prove with the last two photos ( hes a stunning dog, I love GSD ) - I and others simply pointed out that it was no way to hold a puppy. - when you posted the first photo, I for one didnt even know it was your dog to accuse 'you' personally of mistreating him - for all I know it could have been a google image. Havent seen photos from you before - but regardless of that I still stand by my post, its no way to hold a pup.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Ditsy42 said:


> Lovely pic, took me a while to notice the puddy cat lol


Same colour...i think she (a stray) thought it was mummy from the off!


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

Anyway,back on track................ Lion or tiger?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

bear oh my


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> when you posted the first photo, I for one didnt even know it was your dog to accuse 'you' personally of mistreating him


Its not me or my o/h holding him in all fairness...but you didn't even notice he was sat on his bum and wasn't being held in the air only by his front legs did you? And where did i say you did accuse me of mistreating him?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Paganman said:


> Anyway,back on track................ Lion or tiger?


erm,male or female,and how old are they?sounds like we need an expert!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wolverine for me please


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

jon bda said:


> And where did i say you did accuse me of mistreating him?


You said...

*And as you can see, being so badly mistreated at an early age also turned him into an aggressive monster...*

I take that, at it was aimed at me and the other person that pointed out how the pupster was held. - when neither suggested it was mistreated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Wolverine for me please


mmm im with you


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

EVERYONE... take a minute to watch this video. Then, everything will be fine and dandy.

banana song - YouTube

Trust me. If this doesn't make you smile. Nothing will.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

eh nah pack it in , or i might have to go an fizz up an bost
comeon guys , serious!! lifes too short


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Cassia said:


> EVERYONE... take a minute to watch this video. Then, everything will be fine and dandy.
> 
> banana song - YouTube
> 
> Trust me. If this doesn't make you smile. Nothing will.


nooooooooooooooo not the banana song


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

diablo said:


> lifes too short


is he?

Perhaps a lion would boost his ego a bit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> *snip*


Your still upset about that (deleted) thread you started in GD where i had to point out the rules of actually joining the forum meaning that you agree to their rules ain't you?. Its just those vibes your giving off...


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Lion or Tiger?? Meh Id choose a Grizzly every time.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

jon bda said:


> Pardon? Im not talking about anything other than the way in which the pup was held. Infact I had forgot about that until you just mentioned it, and the way in which you belitted me because of my spelling  - infact we have spoke in threads since, so not sure why you would believe my posts in this thread has anything to do with you personally.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Lion or Tiger?? Meh Id choose a Grizzly every time.


woop i win i siad bear ner ner


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

this thread is confuisng the crap outta me guys


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Ditsy42 said:


> this thread is confuisng the crap outta me guys


Just think 'Wolverine' and all will be well......................


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

i think i`ll just throw myself in at the deepend and buy an elephant


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

diablo said:


> i think i`ll just throw myself in at the deepend and buy an elephant


oh you have to push me too far dont you a blinking elephant honestly
i mean imagine all the poop 
some people no idea
why not get 7 camels too


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

diablo said:


> i think i`ll just throw myself in at the deepend and buy an elephant


African or Indian?
Africans are bigger


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

jon bda said:


> the rules of actually joining the forum meaning that you agree to their rules ain't you?.


did you read the rules?

There is a lot of bad language in that link, I thought that sort of thing was for adult chat section only.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

axl said:


> oh you have to push me too far dont you a blinking elephant honestly
> i mean imagine all the poop
> some people no idea
> why not get 7 *camels* too


Dunno about camels, but I do love a nice llama


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> African or Indian?
> Africans are bigger


gotta be an african then , after all i like big things


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Ditsy42 said:
> 
> 
> > this thread is confuisng the crap outta me guys
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

axl said:


> oh you have to push me too far dont you a blinking elephant honestly
> i mean imagine all the poop
> some people no idea
> why not get 7 camels too


oh i get tha anyway , two mastiffs shatting in yer yard an all , i`m the one that walks round with swing bin liners instead of poo bags


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The You Tube link has been removed because of the swearing - please remember the ages of some members on this site.
Can you also stop the personal sniping at each other please.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Just think 'Wolverine' and all will be well......................


As your thinking Wolverine here's a little something for you ladies


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Paganman said:


> It's epic,kinda gone viral PF stylee lol


All i wanted to do was post a pic of my pup, its coming up a year since he went to the bridge. Somebody always knows better though...


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> As your thinking Wolverine here's a little something for you ladies


now i THANK YOU


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> As your thinking Wolverine here's a little something for you ladies


Oh yeah, that's what I'm talkin' about:arf::ihih::drool:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> As your thinking Wolverine here's a little something for you ladies


Now that's my kind of Wolverine :drool:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

axl said:


> now i THANK YOU


Still Sammy is the better lookin male


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

ladies the wolverine has landed mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Hmmm the best wolf is

ALCIDE from True Blood :001_tt1:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

CALM DOWN ladies or ul be comin into season hahaahha


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

julesmcc said:


> Hmmm the best wolf is
> 
> ALCIDE from True Blood :001_tt1:


Not seen True Blood but I wouldn't kick that outta my basket


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Oh yeah, that's what I'm talkin' about:arf::ihih::drool:


Could you handle him and another male lol?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

ok im loving this thread now off topic but whoooooooooooooooo cares:smile5::001_tt1:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Paganman said:


> Could you handle him and another male lol?


Nope, I'd prefer a fit gir........ oh wait, I think I'm going off on an adult chat only tangent:blush2:
Shutting up now


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

axl said:


> ok im loving this thread now off topic but whoooooooooooooooo cares:smile5::001_tt1:


Huzzy!

A few pictures of man ho's and it's all morals out the window.

Back on topic......crocodile or gator?


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Paganman said:


> Could you handle him and another male lol?


My god what a cheesy chat up line


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Paganman said:


> Huzzy!
> 
> A few pictures of man ho's and it's all morals out the window.
> 
> Back on topic......crocodile or gator?


hmmmm which are longer??:blush2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

ive heard hes had his bits off!hmy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> ive heard hes had his bits off!hmy:


jealousy gets you everywhere lol


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Nope, I'd prefer a fit gir........ oh wait, I think I'm going off on an adult chat only tangent:blush2:
> Shutting up now


Fit girilla huh!

This is getting depraved now lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

could you please black my face out in future!:cursing:


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> My god what a cheesy chat up line


Not half as cheesy as your bell lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> could you please black my face out in future!:cursing:


whats that song??? oh yeah 
dreeeaaaaaaaaaam dream dream dream dream dream


----------



## xBluEyedGurlx (Jul 24, 2011)

Now now children, calm down


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

xBluEyedGurlx said:


> Now now children, calm down


blame your BF he started the thread lol :lol:


----------



## xBluEyedGurlx (Jul 24, 2011)

Lol. Let's just look at Wolverine again :001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Fit guys with bugger grips...heres the o/h's ideal man...


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

And i always thought GD was where all the action was...


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

So how many of you currently own or breed GSD's?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> So how many of you currently own or breed GSD's?


We have 2, don't breed 'em though


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> So how many of you currently own or breed GSD's?


Our boy was PTS last October...hope to get another within 12 to 18 months...


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

not any more saddly


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

How are/were they for temperament with people/strangers/kids and other dogs/bitches? 

(nicely brought back on track )


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

my jaco, was very soft, but didnt like the postman or fluorescent jackets ..... loved his walks, fussy eater, great with other dogs, hated the kennels, hated the vets.... never pulled on the lead... very strong and a treasure:001_tt1:


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I wear tights on my head but only when im robbing a bank


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> How are/were they for temperament with people/strangers/kids and other dogs/bitches?
> 
> (nicely brought back on track )


Poodles are great with kids,strangers everyone and everything.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Our 2 (8yr old sisters) are very vocal & love the sound of their own voices, Bob will bark when someone comes to the door, the girls bark when someone comes to the door, or if someone comes to our neighbours' doors, or if a sparrow decides to hop across a garage roof in the next village, or if someone 20 miles away is combing their hair, or if a gnat bites a man in Canada and so on......
They do like to bark


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

julesmcc said:


> I wear tights on my head but only when im robbing a bank


Lol what makes that funnier is while reading that I'm looking at the cute dog in the photo!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Paganman said:


> Lol what makes that funnier is while reading that I'm looking at the cute dog in the photo!


 shes my side kick


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey 3slivers' have you considered a wolf hybrid?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Hawksport..


I'm 50 miles away and my boy wouldn't like Samson



5rivers79 said:


> An Akita went for Samson on tonights walk..hope that aint too much of a set back


You need to start anticipating problems and taking control of situations better. This is the 3rd time a dog has gone for him and he has been bit twice.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Can only do this on my phone as comp is down but nice to see a good adult discussion going on 

I'd give Sammy a bit more time personally to enjoy his teens and take it from there. I.got Kali when Marty was 7months old, they grew up together and got on brill then one day she decided she wasn't so keen, no reason just being a Mal. Flynn and Mart perfect father and son but after just one fight over one piece of popcorn I now can't trust them together unless i'm around to supervise and spot any signs of pending trouble.
I know people with show Mals who have seperate packs, perfectly trained dogs in every way but can't train out what's in their genes, you can keep on top of it like I do but you can't get rid of it. I also know people whose male Mals get on famously with.each other, luck of the draw wiith dogs like these. Marty is a peacemaker, the gingers can be fiery though but both Flynn and Marty are fine with my little dogs, Kali is not keen on any dog except Flynn, her son.
Would think Akitas are much the same, Sammy may always be great with other dogs a lot depends on the other dog too - if it is not dog dominant like my lil guys you could have no probs but if it is, or turns out yo be you could have fireworks!
Mals often have more of a problem living woth other Mals than living with a different breed, with luck Sammy may be fine with a differrent breed but either way i'd go with a bitch as males usually don't fight with them. Here it's Kali who has started all the fights rxcept the one the boys had over popcorn. She is the main reason I have to keep two packs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

i do agree with this , such as things like can eventually lead to fear aggression , which isn`t a nice thing to see in any breed of dog , least of all an akita that has become fear aggressive , takes hell of a lot of work to break that one , unfortunately it very rarely works out in favour of the dog in question hopefully it hasn`t knocked his confidence or effected him too badly sounds like he may need to be around more confident dogs to get everything back on track! my two are sound , 110% bombproof even with dogs that can be pests


hawksport said:


> You need to start anticipating problems and taking control of situations better. This is the 3rd time a dog has gone for him and he has been bit twice.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh and unless I could have one of Ceearot's Rots I'd go for a GSD. Main reason: their fur is easy to hoover up and doesn't stick in clothes like xmas tree needles! 

Couldn't choose tbh, love both breeds. Spose research will tell you which are best around other dogs as you need a dog friendly breed and not one that will clash with Sammy.


----------



## shyfaiz (Jul 4, 2011)

Personally I prefer German Shepherds


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

what about a nice westie??


----------



## shyfaiz (Jul 4, 2011)

catlove844 said:


> what about a nice westie??


LOL  i must admit westies are sweet but me personally still prefer gsds lol


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I'm 50 miles away and my boy wouldn't like Samson
> 
> You need to start anticipating problems and taking control of situations better. This is the 3rd time a dog has gone for him and he has been bit twice.


Why would your boy not like Samson?

As for anticipating problems yes that is correct but if im trying to socialise him with every dog he comes across then surely there will be a few that snap at him here and there??

Some dogs start snapping and barking before they even smell him so i know not to take him close to those, but the 2 bites were by dogs (a female boxer that also bit me and a spaniel) that the owners said were very friendly, would love to meet him and were all waggy tail sniffin Samson before goin for and biting his nose. How do i anticipate that?

The Akita last night was letting Sammy sniff him before just suddenly goin for him. Surely i shouldnt just not approach a dog because of its breed?

Also may i ask if you are a trainer? Thanks


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

I think i can now award this the strangest thread I have ever read 

gsds..law..rotties.. behaviour..you have covered it all..










personally i would prefer a wolverine, but as that probs isnt going to happen I dont think you can really even think about which dog until nearer the time and you know the temprement of samson..(which was the name of my nans yorkshire terrier lol) wish you luck


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I disagree that you should introduce your dog to every dog you meet. I actually think it is better to be quite selective in the first year. I think Oscars fear aggro at other dogs (which didn't appear until he was over 2 i might add) was because he got bounced and pinned too much as a pup by being allowed to play with overly exciteable dogs when he really didn't like it. 

I think he tolerated it as a pup because he was immature and smaller than them but soon as he reached adulthood it was like a switch that said "right now you lot can just Piss Off, i have had enough" 

I am very vocal (especially with puppy owners) about them NOT approaching Oscar because he is unpredictable and i understand the phsychological damage Oscars outbursts could do to a young dog even though i know he wouldn't physically harm them.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Why would your boy not like Samson?
> 
> As for anticipating problems yes that is correct but if im trying to socialise him with every dog he comes across then surely there will be a few that snap at him here and there??
> 
> ...


If a dog is being snapped at or bitten on a regular basis, the problem usually lies with that individual and not the other dogs.

One of my SBT's gets it rather a lot because his body languange just screams confrontational, which seems to automatically put other dogs on the defence.

Maybe you need to take a closer look at Sammy's body language. Tail position, eye contact etc.

Ive only ever met one Akita and one Malamute with my dogs, and both breeds were very intimidating in stance.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a GSD cross.

He is fantastic with the children, although he isn't quite aware of how big he is and jumped onto an armchair with my 5 year old and cuddled up, almost suffocating her because he's so heavy and she couldn't stop laughing.

Strangers - Take your pick, 90% of them he's fine, doesn't go up to get stroked - not really that fussed about other people stroking him, as long as I do (I'm his favourite hooman). 

Dogs - Gets on great with all dogs, even two that tried to rip his head off. He went through a phase of humping small dogs when he was about 4 months old but we outrained that out of him.

Intelligence: VERY clever, even if he looks a bit slow (a bit like scooby doo), I witnessed him last night digging up two bones he had buried away from Bailey our boxer, about 4 months ago lol. He excelled in his training classes and still does. He can turn off the TV, fetch me the remote, my slippers and we're working on my house keys. He can sit, down, paw, other paw, play dead, roll over, stay, wait, and put washing into the washing machine. He waits whilst a door is being open until I release him to either go and greet or go outside. Recall is very good

Small furries: He almost ate my gerbil, but so far all he has done with my bearded dragon is sit outside the vivarium and drool. Never been interested in chasing squirrels or birds or anything of the sort outside

Obedience: This is a tricky one. He does everything I tell him, regardless. But won't for anyone else, not even my partner, just totally blanks him. RARELY runs to anyone who shouts his name if it isn't me or my partner. Infact, I've never seen him run over to someone who has shouted his name (whom he knows)

Toilet training: This took a while, and he still messes everynight in the kitchen if he is locked in.
Barking: He barks if someone comes to the door, or if someone passes and he's in the garden, or he jumps up our wall and barks at next door when they are in their garden. Luckily, they don't mind and laugh it off. Also if he doesn't like certain people he will bark and howl at that, though this is getting better (Could possibly have something to do with a hint of Akita in him)

Other problems: He doesn't have many solid poops, he has hip displaysia already albeit it's not as bad as what I thought, he eats his own poop, he currently resource guards from dogs only, my baby can take a bone out of his mouth as soon as she goes near it he backs away but he did bite my other dog yesterday when he walked near him whilst having a bone. We are working on this. He has a bit of SA, mainly if I tie him up somewhere and leave, like on the school runs, or if I leave him at a friends house. Nothing serious though and it's getting better.



My partner had a GSD, they were inseperable, his dog, Jerry - used to lay down and let his youngest son (*about 2) climb on his back, and when he did Jerry stood up so he could reach the side and he'd get a load of biscuits down and we'd find him at the end of the garden both of them munching on a pack of biscuits.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!! 

I just knew several pages would appear on this thread while I was at work 


Erm, lost for words really................................. dunno if its worth getting back ontrack, I think I have said all I need to say on the subject, unless someone else poses a question I feel I can answer - but I may well give this thread a wide berth for a few days, lol!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> OMG!!!!!!!
> 
> I just knew several pages would appear on this thread while I was at work
> 
> Erm, lost for words really................................. dunno if its worth getting back ontrack, I think I have said all I need to say on the subject, unless someone else poses a question I feel I can answer - but I may well give this thread a wide berth for a few days, lol!


but you know what will happen then, you will be stuck reading it for ages again lol


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

axl said:


> but you know what will happen then, you will be stuck reading it for ages again lol


I can read - but refrain from repyling, lol!!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> I can read - but refrain from repyling, lol!!


erm.....

didnt you just reply? :lol:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

mstori said:


> erm.....
> 
> didnt you just reply? :lol:


YES!! and I just done it again!!!!! :lol::001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

i think its maddie typing you know :lol:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

axl said:


> i think its maddie typing you know :lol:


Aww man!!!! Dont tell me mam I been on here - she will tell me orf, and I dont like getting wrong!!

I like going on Youtube and watching all the other rotties on there - I like to talk to them and put my nose on the screen - me mam does wonder sometimes how there is slobber on her Pooter screen, LOL!!:wink:

Love from Maddie XXxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Aww man!!!! Dont tell me mam I been on here - she will tell me orf, and I dont like getting wrong!!
> 
> I like going on Youtube and watching all the other rotties on there - I like to talk to them and put my nose on the screen - me mam does wonder sometimes how there is slobber on her Pooter screen, LOL!!:wink:
> 
> Love from Maddie XXxx


awwwwwwwwww maddie come on holiday to my house :001_tt1:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

OOh no!! I couldnt leave me mammy!! I luvs her lots n lots n lots n lots:001_tt1: I follow her everywhere in the house, even to the loo!! I lie on the landing when she's in the bath too - I is not allowed in the bathroom when she in the bath coz she calles that her 'me time' what ever that means??

When she goes out I whine at the door for 5 minutes then lie upstairs in the huff till she comes back  I even lie on the bed with my head on her pillow when she is at work all night.

My daddy calls me a nutter - I dont know why!!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

May I just ask a question? Why on earth would a novice dog owner want a "high maintenance"/"high drive" breed for "guarding"(especially in the in the UK, where, let's face it, there aren't exactly hardened criminals around every corner as is the case in other parts of the world. )? 
What's wrong with a good old labrador or retriever which look and act like dogs and with the right care, will almost unfailingly be good with children, people, other dogs etc etc? I can't help but think it is a testosterone thing tbh. 
If a novice owner has one "difficult" breed, why on earth would they run the risk of introducing another to the mix?
I do not have dogs currently, but if I were, the first criteria for a pet would be temperament. For instance, I love the "look" and "doggitude" of beagles and border collies, but I would be simply stupid to actually get one as a pet, given my lifestyle, where I live etc etc, because these breeds need lots of training, space and time. I have a friend who has a Rhodesian Ridgeback and a Boerboel, and although they are lovely dogs as individuals, they are impossible and annnoying because due to his lifestyle, they do not get enough attention or training. Nightmare.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Ive read the first few pages of this thread and got to agree with the majority. Being an Akita owner myself, they do change personality at 18months+ they become more complex and adding another dog at that time maybe difficult. 

My parents have a labrador Bitch which our Akita speand lots of time with and we have no problems but they were introduced when our Akita was 4 years old and I believe it made a difference as we did have some dog aggression issue before. 

I love big breeds but I think putting two large breeds together needs to be done very carefully and at just they right time in the dogs developement.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Why would your boy not like Samson?


Because he is an adult male Dobermann that conforms to breed standard. So with puppies we are ok they can hang of his ears and he will go back for more' With bitches we are ok if things get too rough and they tell him off he will accept it. With small males we are ok if they get ideas above their station they will get away with a look down his nose in disgust. I wouldn't trust him to play with a male over the size of a Springer. Anything that he took as a challenge whether it was meant as one or not and he would square up. That doesn't mean we can't walk past them in the street, it just means I am aware of whats going on around me and I get his attention to avoid eye contact.



5rivers79 said:


> As for anticipating problems yes that is correct but if im trying to socialise him with every dog he comes across then surely there will be a few that snap at him here and there??


You shouldn't be socialising him with every dog he meets, the same goes for people. Every meeting he has should be a positive one. Be more selective before the negative meetings teach him to get in first. I would rather have an out and out aggressive dog than a fear aggressive dog any day



5rivers79 said:


> Some dogs start snapping and barking before they even smell him so i know not to take him close to those, but the 2 bites were by dogs (a female boxer that also bit me and a spaniel) that the owners said were very friendly, would love to meet him and were all waggy tail sniffin Samson before goin for and biting his nose. How do i anticipate that?


Don't listen to what owners tell you, it's nearly always the friendly ones that bite. Learn body language that LFL has already told you is much more subtle in some breeds than others. While you talk to the owner you watch the dogs and keep in control of the situation



5rivers79 said:


> The Akita last night was letting Sammy sniff him before just suddenly goin for him. Surely i shouldnt just not approach a dog because of its breed?


No, but you should be aware that generally speaking some breeds are less tolerant than others.



5rivers79 said:


> Also may i ask if you are a trainer? Thanks


I train for a large guarding breed club who accept other breeds. So I see Dobes, Rotties, GSDs every week Akitas fairly often and see them develop from puppies to adult dogs. I see the look of disbelief on first time owners faces the first time their adolescent male lunges at another male he has spent the last year playing with because they have been chatting away oblivious to them eyeballing each other. 
Everything I have told you on this thread is from first hand experience of owning Dobes and GSDs for 20 odd years and from hundreds of dogs in training. It might not be what you want to hear but it's there for your and your dogs safety.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> It's well known to Mal owners that just their look can bring about a a reaction from other dogs, Collies and Labs seem to not like Mals much from what i've read on the Mal forum. With ears and tail up coupled with their natural dominant disposition around dogs in general I can see why dogs are on their guard with them when they are okay with other dogs, not the owners lying it's just body language and stance that the other dog is picking up on.
> Trouble is the more Sammy is allowed to be attacked the more likely he is to become dog aggressive in the future, he will learn that dogs equall a fight if you don't step in before a bite takes place. You can't rely on what owners say as dogs tend to react diffetently to certain dogs, Mals and Akitas seem to bring out the worst in some dogs just by how they look unfortunately.
> 
> No love lost with my guys they'd rather be fussed by people any day and on the whole are not very interested in other dogs at all. I was aware they may not be dog friendly when I first got them so am not bothered, much as i'd like them to have friends they choose not to. They can't go off lead due to prey drive so I just enjoy lovely long walks on lead on farm land where there are no off lead dogs.
> They have many people friends though and what social skills they lack with dogs they make up for with humans, so if I had to choose i'd take this option, seems you can't have everything with some dogs.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> That would be awesome! I don't mind comin up to westbrom either but Samson throws up in my car lool
> 
> Sammys a right flirt too, there's a small dog he regularly meets..starts by nibbling her ears then tries to hump her haha


Well then, if you must get another dog, why not get a small dog as companion? I know many people who do this for security purposes: little dogg is the alarm and big dog is the muscle. They often work fabulouly as a team and less competition due to size difference.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Aww man!!!! Dont tell me mam I been on here - she will tell me orf, and I dont like getting wrong!!
> 
> I like going on Youtube and watching all the other rotties on there - I like to talk to them and put my nose on the screen - me mam does wonder sometimes how there is slobber on her Pooter screen, LOL!!:wink:
> 
> Love from Maddie XXxx


Maddie you dont sound very american  Seems like you've taken on your mums accent lol


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

axl said:


> oh you have to push me too far dont you a blinking elephant honestly
> i mean imagine all the poop
> some people no idea
> why not get 7 camels too


Nah, camels are elephant-aggressive.


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> May I just ask a question? Why on earth would a novice dog owner want a "high maintenance"/"high drive" breed for "guarding"?
> What's wrong with a good old labrador or retriever which look and act like dogs and with the right care, will almost unfailingly be good with children, people, other dogs etc etc? *I can't help but think it is a testosterone thing tbh.* If a novice owner has one "difficult" breed, why on earth would they run the risk of introducing another to the mix?


Exactly this, I have read through this thread mostly open mouthed because I just cannot for the life of me think why you want another dog of this type, when you havn't had Sammy that long & you are a novice dog owner.Why don't you just enjoy Sammy (as you quite obviously do) & let him mature without bringing another dog into the mix.

I have never owned a Rotti but have had 3 GSD's. 2 of which -Francessca & Kallista(mother & daughter)- had terrific patient temperaments with other dogs & humans of all ages. My other girl DB who was Francesscas litter-sister was good with people & dogs she knew & mostly tolerant of people she didn't, she did not like unfamiliar dogs very much at all & had to be kept muzzled if we were walking in popular places. I hated muzzling her but just would not have taken the chance.

You have had a lot of sound advice on here, most if not all given with good grace. The question is though, will you heed that advice or not.

Please do.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

albert 1970 said:


> ive heard hes had his bits off!hmy:


No, kept his gonads because of health reasons.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Roobster2010 said:


> Exactly this, I have read through this thread mostly open mouthed because I just cannot for the life of me think why you want another dog of this type, when you havn't had Sammy that long & you are a novice dog owner.Why don't you just enjoy Sammy (as you quite obviously do) & let him mature without bringing another dog into the mix.
> 
> I have never owned a Rotti but have had 3 GSD's. 2 of which -Francessca & Kallista(mother & daughter)- had terrific patient temperaments with other dogs & humans of all ages. My other girl DB who was Francesscas litter-sister was good with people & dogs she knew & mostly tolerant of people she didn't, she did not like unfamiliar dogs very much at all & had to be kept muzzled if we were walking in popular places. I hated muzzling her but just would not have taken the chance.
> 
> ...


Thumbs up. I think the OP is determined to get another "challenging dog" regardless of any advice given.

Well, you know what they say, HUGE car/dog, tiny little willy...


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Penis extension anyone ???


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> Well then, if you must get another dog, why not get a small dog as companion? I know many people who do this for security purposes: little dogg is the alarm and big dog is the muscle. They often work fabulouly as a team and less competition due to size difference.


See i think thats the misconception i think some guys have got from my thread...i dont want a dog for security purposes so there is no need for a little alarm dog to alert Samson. I dont want Sammy to become a gaurd dog, he is a family pet and id step into a situation and lock him out of it.

I just think Sammy would love a companion, as alot of you guys probably thought when adding another dog to your families. Im guessing some of you guys have had 2 or 3 or even more large breed dogs live happily together with one another.

The only question i posed was if he gets introduced to a pup now will it be easier as they will grow up knowing each other and therefore maybe more tolerant of each other.

When we had a GSD he was about one year old when we got the Rottie and both got on very well. The GSD almost mothered the Rottie and their bond became unbreakable as they grew up together. Maybe that bond was just luck but that was my experience of 2 different large breeds living together.

I cant help it if i like certain breeds over others???


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Penis extension anyone ???


il have one,if its going!!!!hmy::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> Thumbs up. I think the OP is determined to get another "challenging dog" regardless of any advice given.
> 
> Well, you know what they say, HUGE car/dog, tiny little willy...


Dunno what this says about me then, 3 big dogs but no willy


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Dunno what this says about me then, 3 big dogs but no willy


oh i very nearly said something but i shall refrain :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> Thumbs up. I think the OP is determined to get another "challenging dog" regardless of any advice given.
> 
> Well, you know what they say, HUGE car/dog, tiny little willy...


Ohhhh ok, men with large breeds have a small willy hey..yeh ok what ever you say love.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> See i think thats the misconception i think some guys have got from my thread...i dont want a dog for security purposes so there is no need for a little alarm dog to alert Samson. I dont want Sammy to become a gaurd dog, he is a family pet and id step into a situation and lock him out of it.
> 
> I just think Sammy would love a companion, as alot of you guys probably thought when adding another dog to your families. Im guessing some of you guys have had 2 or 3 or even more large breed dogs live happily together with one another.
> 
> ...


i dont think you should have to explain yourself as to why you want a rottie or gsd,some are insinuating you want one as some sort of status thing which is ridiculous.
however after reading all the advice etc,ive changed my mind on things as it seems akitas may be a little different to anything ive come accross.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> Well, you know what they say, HUGE car/dog, tiny little willy...


I have a big dog and a big car. I would prove the theory wrong but the pics got deleted


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> The only question i posed was if he gets introduced to a pup now will it be easier as they will grow up knowing each other and therefore maybe more tolerant of each other.


And i think the point most people were trying to make was that whilst he may be tolerant now, he may not be when he hits full maturity. And then where will you be?

Surely it would be better to see what sort of dog he grows into, see how tolerant or confrontational he becomes, then re-evaluate the situation.

Surely it would be better to be patient and reduce the risk of problems or having to rehome a dog, than having to mop up the aftermath?

What a dog is like as a pup/adolescent, is nothing like what they are like as fully matured adults.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> i dont think you should have to explain yourself as to why you want a rottie or gsd,some are insinuating you want one as some sort of status thing which is ridiculous.
> however after reading all the advice etc,ive changed my mind on things as it seems akitas may be a little different to anything ive come accross.


Yup if these experts think its a no no just yet then its probably a no no.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> i dont think you should have to explain yourself as to why you want a rottie or gsd,some are insinuating you want one as some sort of status thing which is ridiculous.
> however after reading all the advice etc,ive changed my mind on things as it seems akitas may be a little different to anything ive come accross.


I think thats the point being made (in amongst all the usual tangents )

It's not necessarily about large breeds but some large breeds will be more problematic in a multi dog household than others and how and when and what you introduce can reduce the risks. there will always be risks attached to owning Big Powerful Dogs tbh, if you worried about them all you wouldn't own one.

Personally i love big breeds but have decided that currently my life isn't right for one. When we were chosing my kids were small and i mind other peoples kids plus i knew i didn't really have the time to dedicate fully and do a Large breed justice.

Sometimes it's not about what people want it's about making the right decision for the dog you may never own 

Rescue is full of large breeds that people just didn't think through  (not saying that has anything to do with this thread but it's why people on here tend to errr on the side of caution when giving advice and ultimately will generally advise someone to wait if they don't think the circumstances are right)


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I have a big dog and a big car. I would prove the theory wrong but the pics got deleted


hmy: dear oh dear


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

koekemakranka said:


> Well, you know what they say, HUGE car/dog, tiny little willy...


Now this is why I will probably never own a gorgeous breed like a Rottie or GSD. I cant drive so will never have a huge car to put it in.
(I dont mean the willy thing!! Im a refined lady and so dont have one...anyway if i did it would be an enormous one, so there!!:lol

I think the OP should def wait for another dog. From all the posts on the forumit seems like Sammy is at a really challenging age and whilst you can introduce some breeds when very young happily (pack hounds and toy breeds for example) I think a potentially DA guarding breed like an Akita needs at least 2 years to mature and be under proper control.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> See i think thats the misconception i think some guys have got from my thread...i dont want a dog for security purposes so there is no need for a little alarm dog to alert Samson. I dont want Sammy to become a gaurd dog, he is a family pet and id step into a situation and lock him out of it.
> 
> *I just think Sammy would love a companion*, as alot of you guys probably thought when adding another dog to your families. Im guessing some of you guys have had 2 or 3 or even more large breed dogs live happily together with one another.
> 
> ...


Well, it's not about what you like, but about your current dog, not so? You say he seems to like small dogs and you think he may like a companion?
I would love a bengal , but with my current cats, it is a no-no. As the famous philosopher Sheryl Crow said: "it's not getting what you want, but wanting what you got..."


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> Well, it's not about what you like, but about your current dog, not so? You say he seems to like small dogs and you think he may like a companion?


But when if at all did i say he doesnt like big breeds? Anyway an extremely help member on this forum is going to let Sammy meet her 2 large mastiffs. So i guess it can only get better 

I will also see if there are any large breed walking clubs in Birmingham for Sammy to go to.

I know there is one but they train GSD's and Rotties and very much emphasise on obedience so will pop them an email and see if itl be ok for Samson to come along.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Because he is an adult male Dobermann that conforms to breed standard. So with puppies we are ok they can hang of his ears and he will go back for more' With bitches we are ok if things get too rough and they tell him off he will accept it. With small males we are ok if they get ideas above their station they will get away with a look down his nose in disgust. I wouldn't trust him to play with a male over the size of a Springer. Anything that he took as a challenge whether it was meant as one or not and he would square up. That doesn't mean we can't walk past them in the street, it just means I am aware of whats going on around me and I get his attention to avoid eye contact.
> 
> You shouldn't be socialising him with every dog he meets, the same goes for people. Every meeting he has should be a positive one. Be more selective before the negative meetings teach him to get in first. I would rather have an out and out aggressive dog than a fear aggressive dog any day
> 
> ...


What training club are you from? With your expertise it maybe a good idea for Samson to come along to it if i cant find anythin more local.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

just weighed albert,49kg,hes gona be a big boy,hes 11 months!....wheres ceearott?is that big at his age? anyone know what that is in stone?


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> just weighed albert,49kg,hes gona be a big boy,hes 11 months!....wheres ceearott?is that big at his age? anyone know what that is in stone?


7.72 stones!! He is huge! Sammy is 40kg and a year old!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> 7.72 stones!! He is huge! Sammy is 40kg and a year old!


thanks mate,yeh he is lol!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

albert 1970 said:


> just weighed albert,49kg,hes gona be a big boy,hes 11 months!....wheres ceearott?is that big at his age? anyone know what that is in stone?


I make it 108lbs or around 7.75 stone. On a Rottie rough guide 10mths seems to be around 105-110lbs although best get it confirmed though. The KC breed standard though says Above average size, correctly proportioned, compact powerful form permitting great strength manoeuverability and endurance.

It is just a guide, depends on the bone structure and height though, Best way to tell is always by body condition and correct build. Weights not the most important thing, take the guide as literal an indivdual dog can be over weight. Personally with Elbow displaysia already you really need to keep a check on his weight and make sure his not carrying too much, any excess puts strain on joints at the best of time especially in large breeds with normal joints. I would concentrate more on body condition and not the weight.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I make it 108lbs or around 7.75 stone. On a Rottie rough guide 10mths seems to be around 105-110lbs although best get it confirmed though. The KC breed standard though says Above average size, correctly proportioned, compact powerful form permitting great strength manoeuverability and endurance.
> 
> It is just a guide, depends on the bone structure and height though, Best way to tell is always by body condition and correct build. Weights not the most important thing, take the guide as literal an indivdual dog can be over weight. Personally with Elbow displaysia already you really need to keep a check on his weight and make sure his not carrying too much, any excess puts strain on joints at the best of time especially in large breeds with normal joints. I would concentrate more on body condition and not the weight.


thanks for that,we are keeping a very close eye on his weight,the tablets hes on have improved him loads,to the extent you wouldnt know theres a problem now.

i was just interested whether this was an average weight at his age,his coat etc is fantastic!,thanks for your info.


----------



## Staffx (Jan 12, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> just weighed albert,49kg,hes gona be a big boy,hes 11 months!....wheres ceearott?is that big at his age? anyone know what that is in stone?


7st 10lbs 

edit: too slow again


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> Thumbs up. I think the OP is determined to get another "challenging dog" regardless of any advice given.
> 
> Well, you know what they say, HUGE car/dog, tiny little willy...


Huge dog/car = tiny willy!!!!!!

That must be the most silly statement on this thread lol

Ive a large car and a large dog and i am female lol The large dog I own is the wimpest dog you can meet......

People enjoy owning large breeds for many different reasons. The list of dogs I would like run simlar to the OP (GSD, Rottie, another akita) IMO its often not a status thing but a love of larger breeds.

All that said, I still agree its not the best time for the OP to consider another larger breed. 
We will be considering another Akita in the future but I wouldnt have done it when our Akita was still developing her personality. Ive read many stories of friendly Akitas becoming dog aggressive 18months onwards regardless of the fact the have had hours and hours of socialisation. Visit any Akita welfare site..... its common story. 
Let your dog grow into its own before you add to your family.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> thanks for that,we are keeping a very close eye on his weight,the tablets hes on have improved him loads,to the extent you wouldnt know theres a problem now.
> 
> i was just interested whether this was an average weight at his age,his coat etc is fantastic!,thanks for your info.


What alerted you to the elbow dysplasia? What were the warning signs? Glad he feels better with his meds


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> What alerted you to the elbow dysplasia? What were the warning signs? Glad he feels better with his meds


he was limping mate,took him to the vets,they said put him on anti inflamatorys,that didnt do anything,so i asked for an x ray,which showed up nothing,but the limp was getting worse,to the extent that i stopped walking him!,we then got a ct scan which showed it up.we,ve now got him on devils claw tablets and gluecosomine and chondritine tabs,and hes miles better.hes been on them about a month,and hes so much better,im still keeping his walks short,but fingers crossed no op will be needed!.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> Ive a large car and a large dog and i am female lol The large dog I own is the wimpest dog you can meet......
> 
> People enjoy owning large breeds for many different reasons. The list of dogs I would like run simlar to the OP (GSD, Rottie, another akita) IMO its often not a status thing but a love of larger breeds.
> .


I agree. Even though I have Chihuahuas its not coz I hate large breeds its coz my confidence level and lifestyle/environment made smaller dogs more suitable. Id love a Rottie though, it must be lovely having a dog you can wrap both arms around for a really big huggle!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> I agree. Even though I have Chihuahuas its not coz I hate large breeds its coz my confidence level and lifestyle/environment made smaller dogs more suitable. Id love a Rottie though, it must be lovely having a dog you can wrap both arms around for a really big huggle!!


It is lovely, sadly mine is convinced he's the size of a chi, so a cuddle often turns into him trying to get on my lap


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> I agree. Even though I have Chihuahuas its not coz I hate large breeds its coz my confidence level and lifestyle/environment made smaller dogs more suitable. Id love a Rottie though, it must be lovely having a dog you can wrap both arms around for a really big huggle!!


See i'm kind of the opposite, I need to have a larger dog to feel safer and am very nervous with small dogs just because I panic i'll hurt them/loose them etc  Not that maya would ever save me in a million years  but at least she has the look to put some people off  and i'm quite happy with that


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

> Ive read many stories of friendly Akitas becoming dog aggressive 18months onwards regardless of the fact the have had hours and hours of socialisation.


Why do people breed and want dogs like that and does anyone think it's unethical to breed this type of dog with pet homes in mind?

Goodness.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I think the problem with Akitas is that they are becoming the new status dog so are being irresponsibly bred. The same as what happened with rotties, GSDs, Staffs, etc. Give it a couple more years and the rescues will be full of them..


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Elles said:


> Why do people breed and want dogs like that and does anyone think it's unethical to breed this type of dog with pet homes in mind?
> 
> Goodness.


It's a very strong breed trait, this is common with malamutes too. I know they've been breed down and were much worse many years ago but I also think you have to understand it's part of the breed and though you won't breed from said dog with aggression it can still develop (hopefully i'm right here)


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> Huge dog/car = tiny willy!!!!!!
> 
> That must be the most silly statement on this thread lol
> 
> ...


Well obviously it was a joke


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

We always had GSD's when I was growing up. At one time there were 3 [1 male and 2 female] and a male GSD/Collie cross. They'd always got on well but one day the male turned on the Collie cross and tore in to his Trachie wotsit[cant spell it]. Poor dog ended up at Bristol for weeks , huge vet bill and a dog that was never quite right after

I like large breeds but my OH is a bit weary of them so Springer size is the highest I'd ever go. If I had an Akita or a Rottie I'd have to be completly confident that I could control it in any siuation.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well regardless of all your jokes.. I just thought about this whilst reading through.. Catching up....

Now many go on about good breeders.. Now if a person went to a good established breeder and wanted to buy a well bred dog that the breeder was very proud of and had done all the necessary health tests etc.. 

Its very unlikely they would allow you to take a large breed pup home to be with your dog.. My thoughts is anyone who breeds large breeds knows the way their breed matures and will know that the breed your dog is will need more time to develop into a sturdy reliable adult..

My thoughts are just wait a bit longer.. research your chosen breeds find a good breeder.. A good breeder should work with you..


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Maddie you dont sound very american  Seems like you've taken on your mums accent lol


Maddie has no US lines in her  she is pure Geordie!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Well regardless of all your jokes.. I just thought about this whilst reading through.. Catching up....
> 
> Now many go on about good breeders.. Now if a person went to a good established breeder and wanted to buy a well bred dog that the breeder was very proud of and had done all the necessary health tests etc..
> 
> ...


Another option here.. have you thought about fostering dogs/puppies....


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Elles said:


> Why do people breed and want dogs like that and does anyone think it's unethical to breed this type of dog with pet homes in mind?
> 
> Goodness.


A dog doesnt have to like other dogs, it doesnt mean they dont make good pets just because they aint dog friendly!!!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> Well obviously it was a joke


well obviously it was hilarious lol


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> just weighed albert,49kg,hes gona be a big boy,hes 11 months!....wheres ceearott?is that big at his age? anyone know what that is in stone?


That is quite a weight for an 11 minth old with ED. I appreciate I cant see him so really cant assess whether he is overweight or not. I would be keeping him on the lean side for life with ED, and keeping him as fit and as muscled as is possible without overstraining his joints, especially at this age, until he is at least 3 years old, and dont be getting him neutered either, until his growth plates have closed and he has his full height, doing it earlier may well excurbate the ED.

Has he got a waistline?? Can you get a piccie of him standing 4 square like piccies I've posted and one of a top view - looking down over his back? I could prob gauge more from that. And how tall is he from his shoulder to the floor?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> A dog doesnt have to like other dogs, it doesnt mean they dont make good pets just because they aint dog friendly!!!


Agreed, one of the most dog agressive dogs I've ever met was our old neighbour's yellow lab, he was really nasty & Trix was attacked by a holidaymaker's black lab last year, so it's about a lot more than just the breed


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> That is quite a weight for an 11 minth old with ED. I appreciate I cant see him so really cant assess whether he is overweight or not. I would be keeping him on the lean side for life with ED, and keeping him as fit and as muscled as is possible without overstraining his joints, especially at this age, until he is at least 3 years old, and dont be getting him neutered either, until his growth plates have closed and he has his full height, doing it earlier may well excurbate the ED.
> 
> Has he got a waistline?? Can you get a piccie of him standing 4 square like piccies I've posted and one of a top view - looking down over his back? I could prob gauge more from that. And how tall is he from his shoulder to the floor?


thanks,trying to sort some pics lol,im a computer moron,hes tall for a rottie,i know that,and hes been neutered already!hes,69cm from shoulder to floor!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> thanks,trying to sort some pics lol,im a computer moron,hes tall for a rottie,i know that,and hes been neutered already!hes,69cm from shoulder to floor!


Well thats why he is so tall then!!!

He is already at maximum height for a male - provided you've mearsured him correctly, lol!


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

> it's about a lot more than just the breed


In this case it's not though? These dogs are likely to become dog aggressive even with the best of care, socialising and training, I just read it here.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Another option here.. have you thought about fostering dogs/puppies....


I couldnt give it back if i fostered a pup/dog lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> I couldnt give it back if i fostered a pup/dog lol


Well maybe thats how you will find the right dog for you.. But you can give them back cause you know you have done a great deed in helping a dog through its life.. and helping said dog till they get new owners..


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Well thats why he is so tall then!!!
> 
> He is already at maximum height for a male - provided you've mearsured him correctly, lol!


think i have lol,hes taller than any rotties round here!!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> I couldnt give it back if i fostered a pup/dog lol


If your determined to get another dog...which you seem to be..you need to make sure you have a home big enough to keep them permenantly apart IF things take a turn for the worst and they do become dog agressive towards eachother. Could you really cope with all the pressure of keeping the dogs apart 247?


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Elles said:


> In this case it's not though? These dogs are likely to become dog aggressive even with the best of care, socialising and training, I just read it here.


I know none of you have slated Akitas but now readers such as Elles have come to the conclusion that Akitas will become dog aggressive even with the best of care. Surely thats putting the breed in bad light to people browsing these forums???


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Well maybe thats how you will find the right dog for you.. But you can give them back cause you know you have done a great deed in helping a dog through its life.. and helping said dog till they get new owners..


Sounds like such a great idea but i know every dog that passes through will end up being kept by me lol


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

harley bear said:


> If your determined to get another dog...which you seem to be..you need to make sure you have a home big enough to keep them permenantly apart IF things take a turn for the worst and they do become dog agressive towards eachother. Could you really cope with all the pressure of keeping the dogs apart 247?


I am determined but i guess il wait for Sammy to mature abit. Anyway whats another year..itl soon come around.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> I am determined but i guess il wait for Sammy to mature abit. Anyway whats another year..itl soon come around.


Its not just another year tho is it? It could happen at any time if you be realistic.. you have to be prepared and ABLE to seperate them immediately if at some point they decide they dont get on..and dont kid yourself that it will be easy to keep them apart..seperate walks, seperate time spent socializing etc etc etc its eldless and will not be easy by any means,esp if you both work full time!.. Could you do it? More importantly would you do it? The last thing either of the dogs would want would be to have to go in a rescue.

Btw i wasnt intending to be funny in any way..you just have to be prepared for all eventualities.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Its not just another year tho is it? It could happen at any time if you be realistic.. you have to be prepared and ABLE to seperate them immediately if at some point they decide they dont get on..and dont kid yourself that it will be easy to keep them apart..seperate walks, seperate time spent socializing etc etc etc its eldless and will not be easy by any means,esp if you both work full time!.. Could you do it? More importantly would you do it? The last thing either of the dogs would want would be to have to go in a rescue.


I mean a year or so for Samson to reach maturity. If i was to keep worrying so much about how they will react id end up not getting anything at all? Its a risk yes but many of you take that risk all the time. Even you Harley..how did you know Vegas would not eat Pops...even though he has a solid temperament he could theoretically go for her at anytime and vice versa which could lead to some serious damage?? You took that risk and so far it has paid off?

We as a family took that risk when we introduced a rottie pup to a one year old GSD and they lived happy lives. Its not the same breeds this time but even then things could have turned ugly.

Everyone that takes on two dogs takes on the risk of fights and has gotta be prepared for that imo.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> I mean a year or so for Samson to reach maturity. If i was to keep worrying so much about how they will react id end up not getting anything at all? Its a risk yes but many of you take that risk all the time. Even you Harley..how did you know Vegas would not eat Pops...even though he has a solid temperament he could theoretically go for her at anytime and vice versa which could lead to some serious damage?? You took that risk and so far it has paid off?
> 
> We as a family took that risk when we introduced a rottie pup to a one year old GSD and they lived happy lives. Its not the same breeds this time but even then things could have turned ugly.
> 
> Everyone that takes on two dogs takes on the risk of fights and has gotta be prepared for that imo.


Your right i took a major 'risk' having vegas..not only did i not know what he was like around dogs..he could have eaten my kids  Thing is i took alot of time to speak to ceearott and thought long and hard about the decision we were about to make...Ceearott came down and we introduced pops and vegas..from the first phonecall we were BOTH very aware that if there was ANYTHING that either of us were uncomfortable about vegas would not have been left and all aspects were covered why they were here.
I was also willing to seperate them if they didnt get on at first etc. 
I trusted (still do) ceearott a million percent when it came to her advice and guidence reguarding vegas. Luckily everything has turned out perfect for us, not only do we have the best dog that ever walked the planet (biased i know but still ) he is amazing with the kids and loves pops to bits even tho she gets on his tits at times


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Your right i took a major 'risk' having vegas..not only did i not know what he was like around dogs..he could have eaten my kids  Thing is i took alot of time to speak to ceearott and thought long and hard about the decision we were about to make...Ceearott came down and we introduced pops and vegas..from the first phonecall we were BOTH very aware that if there was ANYTHING that either of us were uncomfortable about vegas would not have been left and all aspects were covered why they were here.
> I was also willing to seperate them if they didnt get on at first etc.
> I trusted (still do) ceearott a million percent when it came to her advice and guidence reguarding vegas. Luckily everything has turned out perfect for us, not only do we have the best dog that ever walked the planet (biased i know but still ) he is amazing with the kids and loves pops to bits even tho she gets on his tits at times


Well there you go you took alot of time to talk the breeder. I remember the post that went up and a few days later you had Vegas. A few days..iv got a year or even more to talk to breeders.

Yes you are lucky that everything has turned out great but according to you guys even the pets that love each other to bits can turn anytime during their lives..like you said yourself its not just about now or a year down the line is it? Its a whole lifetime thing uv got to watch out for.

And that is the reason im taking my time about this.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> I know none of you have slated Akitas but now readers such as Elles have come to the conclusion that Akitas will become dog aggressive even with the best of care. Surely thats putting the breed in bad light to people browsing these forums???


If you want a hair free house a GSD isn't the right choice of dog. If you have a house full of rabbits or rats a terrier probably wouldn't be the best choice of dog. If you like off lead walks in the countryside a Malamute wouldn't be the best choice of dog. If you want a dog that gets along with every other dog an Akita and certain other breeds, my own included are not the best choice of dog.
That's not putting them in a bad light, that is accepting the realities of breeds. 
I don't need a dog that loves every dog it sees, but a dog that cant go off lead would be a huge problem to me.
Look at your lifestyle, look at what you want in a dog and choose the breed accordingly
My favorite Akita. I love this dog.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes but read Elle's post she read and took the breed in bad light as will alot of other new people to dogs.

Lovely Akita by the way.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Exactly true, I always hear people who won't have a husky because they can't ever let it off lead. Doesn't bother me any, Maya is a mal and i'm very lucky to have her offlead more than many other mals but she still spends a great deal on lead more than most dogs.

Some people just accept breed traits and any of the these breeds already have that stigma attached. At the end of the day you do what you can, some breeds don't suit people and some do.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Yes but read Elle's post she read and took the breed in bad light as will alot of other new people to dogs.
> 
> Lovely Akita by the way.


When I do discover dogs I tell people the bad bits aswell as the good bits. I would much rather someone go home, think about it and realize my breed isn't for them than have them get a puppy and realize 10 months later they should of had a Labrador
The last course I ran I had a nice male in class. He was doing very well and I had high hopes for him. He got to about 10 months hit the hormonal teenage stage, got sold on and the only reason I knew was because someone recognized the phone number in the advert. To say I was gutted would be an understatement and if they had done the research properly it might have been avoided


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

hawksport said:


> When I do discover dogs I tell people the bad bits aswell as the good bits. I would much rather someone go home, think about it and realize my breed isn't for them than have them get a puppy and realize 10 months later they should of had a Labrador
> The last course I ran I had a nice male in class. He was doing very well and I had high hopes for him. He got to about 10 months hit the hormonal teenage stage, got sold on and the only reason I knew was because someone recognized the phone number in the advert. To say I was gutted would be an understatement and if they had done the research properly it might have been avoided


I hate it when people get rid of young dogs or have them pts without trying to sort the problem out.

I knew what i was in for with Samson being an Akita and so far he hasnt shown the traits. But il always be prepared for them when and if they happen.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I like all breeds from Chihauhaus to Great Danes there's nothing wrong with any of them but most of them don't fit in with what I want from a dog. It's the same as buying a car. There's nothing wrong with a Porche, but if you want to tow a horse box it's not the car for you


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> I hate it when people get rid of young dogs or have them pts without trying to sort the problem out.
> 
> I knew what i was in for with Samson being an Akita and so far he hasnt shown the traits. But il always be prepared for them when and if they happen.


you sound a very sensible fella,im sure youl make the right decision,you clearly know more than 95% of people giving you advice lol!,some of which is very patronising i might add!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Elles said:


> In this case it's not though? These dogs are likely to become dog aggressive even with the best of care, socialising and training, I just read it here.


Its is a possibility not a certainty. My dog is ok with some dogs and not with other, doesnt mean they make bad pets. 


hawksport said:


> I like all breeds from Chihauhaus to Great Danes there's nothing wrong with any of them but most of them don't fit in with what I want from a dog. It's the same as buying a car. There's nothing wrong with a Porche, but if you want to tow a horse box it's not the car for you


I agree, I love all dog. I think some of the problem is some people expect them all to behave the same. Some have more chanllenging traits such as Akitas, just takes abit more work but its 100% worth it...


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> *
> When we had a GSD he was about one year old when we got the Rottie and both got on very well. The GSD almost mothered the Rottie and their bond became unbreakable as they grew up together. Maybe that bond was just luck but that was my experience of 2 different large breeds living together.*
> 
> I cant help it if i like certain breeds over others???


Thats weird, because you have previously posted in this forum that Samson is your first dog......................???????????


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> you sound a very sensible fella,im sure youl make the right decision,you clearly know more than 95% of people giving you advice lol!,some of which is very patronising i might add!


Cheers mate. I dont claim to know more because honestly i dont. However i believe the biggest challenge to owning a dog is being faithful to it and sticking it through thick and thin. After all they look up to us for love not neglect.

By the way Samson says hi to all you folk on here


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Roobster2010 said:


> Thats weird, because you have previously posted in this forum that Samson is your first dog......................???????????


Yes MY first dog. The GSD and Rottie were MY BROTHER'S dogs. I dont claim them to be my dogs as my brother looked after them i was young at school then college then uni so couldnt devote my time to them. I helped my brother as a young person could but in no way would i say they were my responsibility.

Samson is MY responsibility and therefore he is my first dog.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

He's very stunning and you've been very lucky with him so far :smilewinkgrin:

Defiantly can see he's got some inu in him, if I recall he's inu x amercian akita?


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> He's very stunning and you've been very lucky with him so far :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> Defiantly can see he's got some inu in him, if I recall he's inu x amercian akita?


Yeh i think he is a x too, but the breeder is adamant that he is full Inu. He even said he'l dig up the paperwork for me.


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Yes MY first dog. The GSD and Rottie were MY BROTHER'S dogs. I dont claim them to be my dogs as my brother looked after them i was young at school then college then uni so couldnt devote my time to them. I helped my brother as a young person could but in no way would i say they were my responsibility.
> 
> Samson is MY responsibility and therefore he is my first dog.


Oh okay then.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Roobster2010 said:


> Oh okay then.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> *emphasis added - *
> 
> [The KC standard for Rotts] is just a *guide*, [weight] depends on the bone structure & height though,
> *Best way to tell is always by body condition & [structure*]. Weight's not the most important thing, [if U] take
> ...


very much agree! :thumbup: rep on the way...

i really prefer to assess a dog with my hands, if s/he will allow it, especially if they are a coated breed or mix. 
a deep double-coat can hide projecting bony-protuberances on a thin dog just as well as it hides fat-slabbed ribs 
on an overweight dog - it's easy to see the edges of a fat-blanket on a Flabrador or a pit-type or Boxer, 
it's much more difficult on a Moot, Rough Collie, OES, & other heavily-coated breeds or mixes.

re Albert:
a LEAN dog with bad-elbows can get about much better than that same dog when they're merely 'fit'.

slightly underweight is his true ideal - which means bragging on how "big" he is, which only means HOW MUCH 
he weighs, should become a thing of the past.  Albert can still be 'big' - but focus on the size of his heart, 
his huge repertoire of good-behavior & good nature, & his height at the shoulders, :lol: not what he registers 
on the weight-scale.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> ...a CT-scan... showed [the elbow-dysplasia].
> 
> [he takes] devils claw tablets & glucosamine & chondroitin tabs, & he's miles better. he's been on them about a month,
> & he's so much better, i'm still keeping his walks short, but fingers crossed, no op will be needed!


any chance he might get hydrotherapy?

building up his muscle to compensate for poor structure can be virtually impossible without impact, 
in the ordinary way - but hydro lets him work out quite strenuously without pounding his joints. 
it could greatly extend the relatively pain-free lifespan of his bad joints. Ur vet may be able to refer U, 
& insurance would / should cover at least part of the cost, & possibly all of it.

see MalsMum [i think] about the hydro & the wonderful difference it made for her dog, who has an awful rear.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> any chance he might get hydrotherapy?
> 
> building up his muscle to compensate for poor structure can be virtually impossible without impact,
> in the ordinary way - but hydro lets him work out quite strenuously without pounding his joints.
> ...


MalMum used Hydro for Flynn post OP and recovery for his 2nd hip replacement.
Newfiesmum used it on Joshua for his arthritis and said it made a big difference he is only about 2 or 3 years old if I remember rightly, and I think he was diagnosed at less then a year much like Albert.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Tidied up again


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> How are/were they for temperament with people/strangers/kids and other dogs/bitches?
> 
> (nicely brought back on track )


Max loved people (our local PO sorting office didn't go by house number, it was 'Max's House' to our regular posties ) he wasn't fussed with cats as you can see...he could get a bit protective if other (new) dogs wanted a fuss, i think it was the fact they would come bouncing over before he had sussed them out...


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Elles said:


> [Akitas] are *likely* to become dog aggressive even with the best of care, socialising & training,
> I just read it here.


oops.  not LIKELY - they Can Be dog-aggro, & yes, even despite excellent rearing & socialization - 
*but the most-likely form that dog-aggro takes is same-sex, & it is generally worse in males.*

that means it is pretty easy to avoid the situation: 
- get Ur male-Akita neutered, if U do not intend to breed; preferably before the testosterone spike, 
which means no later than 8.5-MO, & desex can be done at the traditional 6-MO puberty, too. 
- don't hang around other intact-male dogs of any breed unless U know them very well indeed, as does Ur dog. 
- ESPECIALLY avoid stranger-males of breeds which are also prone to M:M aggro: Bouvier, Russian Giants, 
Malamute, Corso, Bullmastiff, etc...

yes, dog:dog aggro is *possible*; it's not LIKELY, particularly if U take steps to prevent & minimize it, 
such as socializing well & carefully from an early age clear thru their 2nd-year, limiting or avoiding 
any encounters with dogs who will overwhelm a puppy or challenge a young dog, meeting lots of dogs 
who are dog-social, tolerant, easygoing & kind, meeting loads of ADULT dogs rather than boisterous teens, 
getting good compliance to cues [recall, leave it, wait, sit/down/stay...] at *a distance* so that Ur dog 
can be controlled even when not directly beside U, & so on.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Cheers mate. I dont claim to know more because honestly i dont. However i believe the biggest challenge to owning a dog is being faithful to it and sticking it through thick and thin. After all they look up to us for love not neglect.
> 
> By the way Samson says hi to all you folk on here


In that pic he reminds me of a cream (& very big!) Shiba


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> you sound a very sensible fella,im sure youl make the right decision,you clearly know more than 95% of people giving you advice lol!,some of which is very patronising i might add!


I hope you dont mean me Mr Albert!!!:ciappa::hand:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I hope you dont mean me Mr Albert!!!:ciappa::hand:


certainly not...you know your my hero!!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> certainly not...you know your my hero!!


Oh now you are just crawling!!! :smilewinkgrin::001_tt2:

And I expect you keep this thread under control tonight coz I have to go on a sleepover again and I dont wanna miss any fun - oks??:yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Oh now you are just crawling!!! :smilewinkgrin::001_tt2:
> 
> And I expect you keep this thread under control tonight coz I have to go on a sleepover again and I dont wanna miss any fun - oks??:yesnod:


promise,i wont let you down.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Lad at a garage we go to for our MOT's got himself an Akita for him and his new wife after seeing a dogs tale, even called him hatch. Took him to work everyday, kept him shut in his pickup...few weeks back he bit the guys new girlfriends daughter, and was PTS at less than two years old . He's gone now and got a rescue Dobie bitch, and she is such a sweetheart...and guess what he's started doing again...


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Lad at a garage we go to for our MOT's got himself an Akita for him and his new wife after seeing a dogs tale, even called him hatch. Took him to work everyday, kept him shut in his pickup...few weeks back he bit the guys new girlfriends daughter, and was PTS at less than two years old . He's gone now and got a rescue Dobie bitch, and she is such a sweetheart...and guess what he's started doing again...


some people will never learn and theres no helping them


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

jon bda said:


> Lad at a garage we go to for our MOT's got himself an Akita for him and his new wife after seeing a dogs tale, even called him hatch. Took him to work everyday, kept him shut in his pickup...few weeks back he bit the guys new girlfriends daughter, and was PTS at less than two years old . He's gone now and got a rescue Dobie bitch, and she is such a sweetheart...and guess what he's started doing again...


Idiot :cursing:

Have you tried talking with him and explaining that what he's doing is not a good idea for the dog.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

unfortunatly some people buy dogs like toys,its about time laws were changed to try and stop these morons!


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Lad at a garage we go to for our MOT's got himself an Akita for him and his new wife after seeing a dogs tale, even called him hatch. Took him to work everyday, kept him shut in his pickup...few weeks back he bit the guys new girlfriends daughter, and was PTS at less than two years old . He's gone now and got a rescue Dobie bitch, and she is such a sweetheart...and guess what he's started doing again...


AAAAAAaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cursing: 

What the bloody hell is wrong with these people. Stories like this make me so fuffin angry!!!!! Honestly, sometimes I think you should have to pass some sort of "I've actually got compassion & common sense" test before being allowed to own a pet.

People really ought to wake up & separate their *WANTS* from their *NEEDS.*


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Lad at a garage we go to for our MOT's got himself an Akita for him and his new wife after seeing a dogs tale, even called him hatch. Took him to work everyday, kept him shut in his pickup...few weeks back he bit the guys new girlfriends daughter, and was PTS at less than two years old . He's gone now and got a rescue Dobie bitch, and she is such a sweetheart...and guess what he's started doing again...


Well this goes against the Animal Welfare Act so he should be reported. Friggin idiot! 

No way would I stand by and watch another dog pts because this fool knows absolutely naff all about how to look after a dog!!!!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Someone needs to either tell the fool to sort his act out or someone needs to give this guy what he deserves


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Do you guys think Sammy looks ok weight wise?


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Someone needs to either tell the fool to sort his act out or someone needs to give this guy what he deserves


the problem is fools often wont listen to others and always believe they are right


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

mumof6 said:


> the problem is fools often wont listen to others and always believe they are right


Then the authorities need to be informed OR have this sh** kicked outta him.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Do you guys think Sammy looks ok weight wise?


Through the magic of my "iWeigh", my screen says he is around 37-40KG. My "iWeigh" screen needs calibrating though, so it could be out by 5%.

I love this thread so much! May it never ever die.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

classixuk said:


> Through the magic of my "iWeigh", my screen says he is around 37-40KG. My "iWeigh" screen needs calibrating though, so it could be out by 5%.
> 
> I love this thread so much! May it never ever die.


Whats iWeigh?? You'd be right hes around 40kg i think..well he was last time i weighed him.

I think this thread should be stickied  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Do you guys think Sammy looks ok weight wise?


he looks perfect to me mate!gorgeous boy.:001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

can we start a protest to keep thisd thread alive forever  pleaseeeeeee pretty please :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Whats iWeigh?? You'd be right hes around 40kg i think..well he was last time i weighed him.
> 
> I think this thread should be stickied  :lol:


i agree,ive got a very sentimental attatchment to this thread,its where i met my little red blob!:001_tt1:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> i agree,ive got a very sentimental attatchment to this thread,its where i met my little red blob!:001_tt1:


You and your red blob..relationship made in heaven :crying:

Hey guys take some more pics of Albert and Axl and all the rest too and post em up here 

Then i can choose which breed to get hehehehehe


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> You and your red blob..relationship made in heaven :crying:


it is i agree


----------



## Staffx (Jan 12, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> i agree,ive got a very sentimental attatchment to this thread,its where i met my little red blob!:001_tt1:


Seriously will you and the blob get a frigging room already 

Edit: too slow again, come on fingers keep up!


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Do you guys think Sammy looks ok weight wise?


he looks like a lovely healthy dog, is he a Full akita or a akita cross GSD? as he looks crossed? x


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> i agree,ive got a very sentimental attatchment to this thread,its where i met my little red blob!:001_tt1:


LOL. I just rolled over your little red blob and it says, "Albert 1970 has a little shameless behaviour in the past". 

So what was it then Albert? Did you leave the toilet seat up too many times? LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

classixuk said:


> LOL. I just rolled over your little red blob and it says, "Albert 1970 has a little shameless behaviour in the past".
> 
> So what was it then Albert? Did you leave the toilet seat up too many times? LOL


ive been a very naughty boy!......im not the messiah!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Do you guys think Sammy looks ok weight wise?


he looks in very good condition



albert 1970 said:


> i agree,ive got a very sentimental attatchment to this thread,its where i met my little red blob!:001_tt1:


oh god , whens the big day


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

catlove844 said:


> he looks like a lovely healthy dog, is he a Full akita or a akita cross GSD? as he looks crossed? x


look at my picyure of axl down here thats an akita cross gsd lol


----------



## Staffx (Jan 12, 2011)

classixuk said:


> LOL. I just rolled over your little red blob and it says, "Albert 1970 has a little shameless behaviour in the past".
> 
> So what was it then Albert? Did you leave the toilet seat up too many times? LOL


:lol: It has improved then as I am sure it used to say "can only improve" or soemthing along those lines :lol:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

catlove844 said:


> he looks like a lovely healthy dog, is he a Full akita or a akita cross GSD? as he looks crossed? x


Well according to the breeder he is full Japanese Inu and im still waiting to see mums paperwork. Dads paperwork iv seen.

I think he has some huskyness in him.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

albert 1970 said:


> i agree,ive got a very sentimental attatchment to this thread,its where i met my little red blob!:001_tt1:


Did you check it was just for here? I thought I was it before you came onto this thread? (aka Edit profile-Latest Reputation Received) :lol:

I've not had any for months so must be doing good 

Rivers-Sammy is looking lovely  you can defiantly see the akita inu in him but still can't say I belive he's 100% akita, I suppouse not that it matters because you've got a handosme well behaved lad


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> Did you check it was just for here? I thought I was it before you came onto this thread? (aka Edit profile-Latest Reputation Received) :lol:
> 
> I've not had any for months so must be doing good
> 
> Rivers-Sammy is looking lovely  you can defiantly see the akita inu in him but still can't say I belive he's 100% akita, I suppouse not that it matters because you've got a handosme well behaved lad


not sure it was before this thread....i think most of my finer work was on here!


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

axl said:


> look at my picyure of axl down here thats an akita cross gsd lol


lol! his a very handsome lad lol! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:



5rivers79 said:


> Well according to the breeder he is full Japanese Inu and im still waiting to see mums paperwork. Dads paperwork iv seen.
> 
> I think he has some huskyness in him.


japanese inu - Google Search

thats what come up for a japanesse inu, mayne right about the husky! his lovely though, I bet he is ahandful lol!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

albert 1970 said:


> not sure it was before this thread....i think most of my finer work was on here!


If you got into the top left hand corner and click on edit profile, scroll down and it will list the feedback you've had and who did it and what thread they did it on


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

catlove844 said:


> lol! his a very handsome lad lol! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
> 
> japanese inu - Google Search
> 
> thats what come up for a japanesse inu, mayne right about the husky! his lovely though, I bet he is ahandful lol!


awww shuckssssss i think so :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Sammy looks fine weightwise to me from the piccie. He just doesnt look purebred to me simply because of his shorter coat than I have seen on an Akita before - dont think he has GSD in him or I would expect the coat to be longer he doesnt appear to have the normal amount of 'Akita' bone structure either - mind, thats says nowt, some rotties are finer boned too 

Aye - Mr A - stop playing with ya red blob and get some pics of Albert on ere pronto!!!:nono:

This is my biggest boy - weighed just now (wot a fecking struggle, but hey ho!) he is now 66kilos and if I had him in Show condition, well muscled up he would weigh more - Mr A - Blue is 29 inches to the shoulder and extremely well boned, just for you to compare with Albert  he is 21 months old on here


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

shes stunning:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> Did you check it was just for here? I thought I was it before you came onto this thread? (aka Edit profile-Latest Reputation Received) :lol:
> 
> I've not had any for months so must be doing good
> 
> Rivers-Sammy is looking lovely  you can defiantly see the akita inu in him but still can't say I belive he's 100% akita, I suppouse not that it matters because you've got a handosme well behaved lad


If he does have husky in him is there any fun activities he can do? Also is he ok to be running with me? I take him for a little jog and sometimes run as fast i can to make him sprint for a short burst. Is that healthy at his age?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> If he does have husky in him is there any fun activities he can do? Also is he ok to be running with me? I take him for a little jog and sometimes run as fast i can to make him sprint for a short burst. Is that healthy at his age?


How old is he again???


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Sammy looks fine weightwise to me from the piccie. He just doesnt look purebred to me simply because of his shorter coat than I have seen on an Akita before - dont think he has GSD in him or I would expect the coat to be longer he doesnt appear to have the normal amount of 'Akita' bone structure either - mind, thats says nowt, some rotties are finer boned too
> 
> Aye - Mr A - stop playing with ya red blob and get some pics of Albert on ere pronto!!!:nono:
> 
> This is my biggest boy - weighed just now (wot a fecking struggle, but hey ho!) he is now 66kilos and if I had him in Show condition, well muscled up he would weigh more - Mr A - Blue is 29 inches to the shoulder and extremely well boned, just for you to compare with Albert  he is 21 months old on here


WOW!! That is a impressive doggie! :001_tt1:



axl said:


> awww shuckssssss i think so :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


lol! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Sammy looks fine weightwise to me from the piccie. He just doesnt look purebred to me simply because of his shorter coat than I have seen on an Akita before - dont think he has GSD in him or I would expect the coat to be longer he doesnt appear to have the normal amount of 'Akita' bone structure either - mind, thats says nowt, some rotties are finer boned too
> 
> Aye - Mr A - stop playing with ya red blob and get some pics of Albert on ere pronto!!!:nono:
> 
> This is my biggest boy - weighed just now (wot a fecking struggle, but hey ho!) he is now 66kilos and if I had him in Show condition, well muscled up he would weigh more - Mr A - Blue is 29 inches to the shoulder and extremely well boned, just for you to compare with Albert  he is 21 months old on here


hes a gorgeous boy!...he looks more solid than albert,albert looks a bit teanager gangly,only a bit,but he is young..

as for pics!!!i may be a dog expert as you all know,but computer wise im a moron,i took pics yesterday on an i pod,but i cant get them to load on here...grrrrrrrrrrrr!,it wasnt either trying to get albert to stand like that either......he kept sitting down,thinking thats what i wanted lol......il get them on as soon as poss ceearott...i promise!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

axl said:


> shes stunning:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


Who is SHE??????? 

Sammy and Blue are boys, :lol::lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Ceearott said:


>


Beautiful:001_tt1:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> hes a gorgeous boy!...he looks more solid than albert,albert looks a bit teanager gangly,only a bit,but he is young..
> 
> as for pics!!!i may be a dog expert as you all know,but computer wise im a moron,i took pics yesterday on an i pod,but i cant get them to load on here...grrrrrrrrrrrr!,it wasnt either trying to get albert to stand like that either......he kept sitting down,thinking thats what i wanted lol......il get them on as soon as poss ceearott...i promise!


Well I just dont want to hear excuses boy!!! You keep telling everyone you are a Trainer - train him to stand then - aint that hard!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Well according to the breeder he is full Japanese Inu and im still waiting to see mums paperwork. Dads paperwork iv seen.
> 
> I think he has some huskyness in him.


He looked a little husky to me to - where was his breeder located?

Heres a friends boy catching the sun - shes got some stunning cane corso's to -all of which are kept seperate


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Sammy looks fine weightwise to me from the piccie. He just doesnt look purebred to me simply because of his shorter coat than I have seen on an Akita before - dont think he has GSD in him or I would expect the coat to be longer he doesnt appear to have the normal amount of 'Akita' bone structure either - mind, thats says nowt, some rotties are finer boned too
> 
> Aye - Mr A - stop playing with ya red blob and get some pics of Albert on ere pronto!!!:nono:
> 
> This is my biggest boy - weighed just now (wot a fecking struggle, but hey ho!) he is now 66kilos and if I had him in Show condition, well muscled up he would weigh more - Mr A - Blue is 29 inches to the shoulder and extremely well boned, just for you to compare with Albert  he is 21 months old on here


WOW your boy is amazing! Sammy is a midget compared to him lol 27inch at the shoulders and 26kg lighter!

What did you weigh him on?

All the Akitas (purebred) in my area are taller and chunkier so unless Sammy has still more to grow i think hes gonna be a small example of an Akita.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Who is SHE???????
> 
> Sammy and Blue are boys, :lol::lol:


he he he he i meant he he he he 
lol
what do you think of axl then ceearott no one can see any akita in him poor boy... but hes so straight backed he cant be gsd 
blesssss him


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I whipped him over to the vets to put him on the standing scales - which he hates - took nearly half a pot of the vets treats and lotso f coochie cooing from the nurse to get him on the bloody thing!!

I will try and get a couple of piccies of Mags n Blue laters for an more up to date look, lol!

Standing of course, coz even though I isnt a trainer I can get my dogs to stand :wink: unlkie some on here...........Singing:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> He looked a little husky to me to - where was his breeder located?
> 
> Heres a friends boy catching the sun - shes got some stunning cane corso's to -all of which are kept seperate


Breeder is located in Coventry and i found him though epupz :blush2: last year..he has both mum and dad and i met both of them when i went to get Samson.

Also found this last week..its the dad:
Stud dog information for Papa Charlie

I saw his certificates but cant remember what it said as it was last year. Im trying to get a copy from the breeder.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

axl said:


> he he he he i meant he he he he
> lol
> what do you think of axl then ceearott no one can see any akita in him poor boy... but hes so straight backed he cant be gsd
> blesssss him


I dunno - them eyes, they look really deep - like an Akita, would love to see Axel in the flesh for cuddles :001_tt1:

And you can get straight backed GSD's, you never know, he might be a one of them!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> If he does have husky in him is there any fun activities he can do? Also is he ok to be running with me? I take him for a little jog and sometimes run as fast i can to make him sprint for a short burst. Is that healthy at his age?


He's just over a year old now if I recall? then you can start some light jogging with him, bikejoring is another fun sport you can try and do. There's loads of sports to take up even just cani-x which is kind of like jogging.

I would steadily build him up start slow and short and work your way up to longer distances and time but always keep an eye if he becomes uncomfortable or it's too much, never be afraid to take it back a step.

Here's one of Maya, She's on the smallest scale for her breed.








She's 22" and weighs 33kg, She also refuses point blank to curl her tail while standing  I took these literally 2 minutes ago.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Breeder is located in Coventry and i found him though epupz :blush2: last year..he has both mum and dad and i met both of them when i went to get Samson.
> 
> Also found this last week..its the dad:
> Stud dog information for Papa Charlie
> ...


Yeah I saw the stud advert, does the breeder have an 'affix'? - either way I dont spose it matters, whats done is done and you have and love him.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

yes i know bless him ahhh well cross of akita gsd then lol his eyes always look so sad, with raised eyebrows bless him


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Breeder is located in Coventry and i found him though epupz :blush2: last year..he has both mum and dad and i met both of them when i went to get Samson.
> 
> Also found this last week..its the dad:
> Stud dog information for Papa Charlie
> ...


Erm I could be wrong, but I get the feeling there is summat not right with ya stud dog Papa Charlie, its his coat colours knocking me I think 

Be interesting to see what paperwork, if any, the breeder provides you with


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> And you can get straight backed GSD's, you never know, he might be a one of them!


working lines for example :001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I whipped him over to the vets to put him on the standing scales - which he hates - took nearly half a pot of the vets treats and lotso f coochie cooing from the nurse to get him on the bloody thing!!
> 
> I will try and get a couple of piccies of Mags n Blue laters for an more up to date look, lol!
> 
> Standing of course, coz even though I isnt a trainer I can get my dogs to stand :wink: unlkie some on here...........Singing:


behave young ceearott!.....scales...albert dances on them...pfffft!!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

axl said:


> he he he he i meant he he he he
> lol
> what do you think of axl then ceearott no one can see any akita in him poor boy... but hes so straight backed he cant be gsd
> blesssss him


Shepherds can have straight backs :lol:

















Allot of the "roach" back is just them being put into that pose


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> behave young ceearott!.....scales...albert dances on them...pfffft!!


Thats nowt!! Maddie can quickstep round the living room with me so ner ner n ner ner!!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> Ive a large car and a large dog and i am female lol The large dog I own is the wimpest dog you can meet......


And in contrast my OH is 6 foot odd, and we have two smallish dogs!

I personally think smaller dogs can be harder work!

Size doesn't make a dog any harder work IMHO. It can cost more, need more excercise but in the case of being challenging I don't think it matters.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> He's just over a year old now if I recall? then you can start some light jogging with him, bikejoring is another fun sport you can try and do. There's loads of sports to take up even just cani-x which is kind of like jogging.
> 
> I would steadily build him up start slow and short and work your way up to longer distances and time but always keep an eye if he becomes uncomfortable or it's too much, never be afraid to take it back a step.
> 
> ...


Thats one thing i worry about..he's been sprinting, running, jogging and jumping on his own accord since he was young. I just hope none of that has affected his joints.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Ceearott said:


> Erm I could be wrong, but I get the feeling there is summat not right with ya stud dog Papa Charlie, its his coat colours knocking me I think
> 
> Be interesting to see what paperwork, if any, the breeder provides you with


You're right. He's an American Akita, not a Japanese Akita Inu.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> Thats one thing i worry about..he's been sprinting, running, jogging and jumping on his own accord since he was young. I just hope none of that has affected his joints.


Well if it's been on his own accord then i'm sure it'll be fine, it's only when they are pretty much overworked by thier owners. The best thing you can do is just keep an eye on him as he grows


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Snoringbear said:


> You're right. He's an American Akita, not a Japanese Akita Inu.


Well, maybe it is that, lol! But I have seen some stunners of American Akitas - namely from here -

REDWITCH SHOW DOGS


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Well, maybe it is that, lol! But I have seen some stunners of American Akitas - namely from here -
> 
> REDWITCH SHOW DOGS


YES I love these guys, the crufts bitch CC winner of 07 - has always been a fav of mine - forgot her name?..

*goes to drool*


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Snoringbear said:


> You're right. He's an American Akita, not a Japanese Akita Inu.


Are you sure? To me the muzzle looks too long, coat too short and not the height or bulk of an american akita?


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Not surewhere the height and weight thing has come in but I thought I'd join in. She's about 23" at the shoulder, 60KG.


----------



## Staffx (Jan 12, 2011)

Snoringbear said:


> Not surewhere the height and weight thing has come in but I thought I'd join in. She's about 23" at the shoulder, 60KG.


I've just fallen in love :001_tt1:

Remind me where you live again


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Snoringbear said:


> Not surewhere the height and weight thing has come in but I thought I'd join in. She's about 23" at the shoulder, 60KG.


ohhh myyyy :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> Are you sure? To me the muzzle looks too long, coat too short and not the height or bulk of an american akita?


I wasn't sure at first, as the American ones are predominantly black masked and the Japanese ones white and you can't see all the dog. So checked what he was registered as on the KC website. He came up as Akita rather than Japanese Akita Inu.

Health Test Results Finder


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Snoringbear said:


> Not surewhere the height and weight thing has come in but I thought I'd join in. She's about 23" at the shoulder, 60KG.


Go Compare!!!! Go Compare!!!!!

PMSL!!!!!

She is booty girl - goes off to dig out pics of friends DDB that she qualified for Crufts 2010 as friend chickened out of handling her pup 5 mins before class!!!!!!!


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks 

Same girl at 7 weeks old


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

julesmcc said:


> Hmmm the best wolf is
> 
> ALCIDE from True Blood :001_tt1:


*Fans self lots*



5rivers79 said:


> How are/were they for temperament with people/strangers/kids and other dogs/bitches?
> 
> (nicely brought back on track )


Spoilsport!  Next door's GSD loves my lot, but doesn't seem of the brightest. Right after this photo, she fell in the pond (only just fit!)










Dear me, that lawn took 7 years to get back to normal and 5 minutes to be wrecked again. . No-one mentions this when you get puppies.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

And my mates face at the end when I got 3rd and she someone whispered in her ear that qualiifed her for Crufts, PMSL!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Well, maybe it is that, lol! But I have seen some stunners of American Akitas - namely from here -
> 
> REDWITCH SHOW DOGS


Oh my what beautiful dogs, always thought I preferred the Japanese Akita but they're gorgeous


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Snoringbear said:


> I wasn't sure at first, as the American ones are predominantly black masked and the Japanese ones white and you can't see all the dog. So checked what he was registered as on the KC website. He came up as Akita rather than Japanese Akita Inu.
> 
> Health Test Results Finder


Oh yeh, i hadnt thought to check the KC website. Well atleast he is registered..or does that not matter? I mean i couldnt register Samson could i?

By the way your girl is STUNNING!


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Ceearott said:


> And my mates face at the end when I got 3rd and she someone whispered in her ear that qualiifed her for Crufts, PMSL!!


I don't recognise the owner, or the show, but you do look familiar. Did the puppy go to Crufts?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Snoringbear said:


> I don't recognise the owner, or the show, but you do look familiar. Did the puppy go to Crufts?


It was SKC last Aug, the owner hasnt shown before, nor since I dont think she made it to Crufts either as just before this show she found out she was preggers and she had a beautiful baby girl just before Crufts, lol! I did tell her that was bad planning, PMSL!!

Balduinos Snow Angel is the pups KC name

Erm, well I do gad about a bit at shows, lol!!


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Ceearott said:


> It was SKC last Aug, the owner hasnt shown before, nor since I dont think she made it to Crufts either as just before this show she found out she was preggers and she had a beautiful baby girl just before Crufts, lol! I did tell her that was bad planning, PMSL!!
> 
> Balduinos Snow Angel is the pups KC name
> 
> Erm, well I do gad about a bit at shows, lol!!


I've never been there, although the my girl's litter sister got BOB at that show. That picture is from Crufts this year.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Snoringbear said:


> I've never been there, although the my girl's litter sister got BOB at that show. That picture is from Crufts this year.


Yes, I could tell by the green carpet, lol!!

I remember the BOB and was well impressed, lol! :001_tt1:


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Ceearott said:


> Yes, I could tell by the green carpet, lol!!
> 
> I remember the BOB and was well impressed, lol! :001_tt1:


He wanted me to have her, but she was a bit timid when young and I decided on the one I have. They were placed closely when young but my one has gone off the boil a bit. My one was the more promising puppy but seems to have got worse with age. She was very good up till post graduate. My eldest one is the oppposite didn't do well early on but has beaten the last Crufts BOB a few times.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Snoringbear said:


> He wanted me to have her, but she was a bit timid when young and I decided on the one I have. They were placed closely when young but my one has gone off the boil a bit. My one was the more promising puppy but seems to have got worse with age. She was very good up till post graduate.


Ah, theres still time yet, these breeds dont mature overnight do they?? Couple of times I thought Magnum werent gonna be what I thought, lol! He turns 3 at New Year and is having another little rest from showing till I bulk him up and the muscle him up, lol!


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Ceearott said:


> Ah, theres still time yet, these breeds dont mature overnight do they?? Couple of times I thought Magnum werent gonna be what I thought, lol! He turns 3 at New Year and is having another little rest from showing till I bulk him up and the muscle him up, lol!


The pictured one is three now. She really needs a better topline and an inch at the withers to level her out, I can't see that happening now. She's recently lost a tooth which will probably be a probem now too. She got placed out of 31 dogs at Crufts 2010 but this year has been placed low or binned, including by judges who have placed her highly when younger. She was on her way to a Junior CH title, too I have a younger one that definitely needs to mature and has just turned two. If she gets the depth and width she needs, she will do extremly well as she's better constructed and moving than most DDB I see.


----------



## Miss chief (Jun 24, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> *warning: this is very frank, but it is only one person's opinion.
> 
> i am not a judge; i don't breed Rotts, i've known many & seen many more. I do love the breed.
> in the late-70s & early-80s there were many wonderful Rotts with sound structure, excellent temps,
> ...


Interesting and, yes, very frank comments. I had a Rott bitch [rescued] that had many problems which put me off the breed but I am tempted after seeing my freinds dog who has a litter planned, well I haven't seen him in person but I have seen pictures of him. What do you think? [pictures used with permission]


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Aye, I hear you, lol! Mmm, yeah, might be asking too much for another inch on the front now, lol! The young one sounds promising though, so good luck there!

Magnum is big boy but I do tend to keep my lot on the leaner side, and with him being tall and the correct 9:10 length-depth, he actually looks longer to the eye, so beefing him up now then muscle on, then back out for W&P in Nov in Scotland then away till possible May - we'll see. The things we go through for showing


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Ah, theres still time yet, these breeds dont mature overnight do they?? Couple of times I thought Magnum werent gonna be what I thought, lol! He turns 3 at New Year and is having another little rest from showing till I bulk him up and the muscle him up, lol!


How do you muscle up your Rotties?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Miss chief said:


> Interesting and, yes, very frank comments. I had a Rott bitch [rescued] that had many problems which put me off the breed but I am tempted after seeing my freinds dog who has a litter planned, well I haven't seen him in person but I have seen pictures of him. What do you think? [pictures used with permission]


That is my friends dog, the beuatiful Ollie!! he is a dreamboat, another that screams Rottweiler, have loved him since he was a baby puppy!!

And actually, the write-up that Ditsy posted, is about Ollie, PMSL!! Not the dog I posted a piccie of!! I should get that edited really.......
The critique for this dog is simply just one word. "ROTTWEILER" This is the type of dog I came into the breed admiring and still do and he brings back so many memories for me. Medium to large powerful dog of excellent type with immense attitude. Excellent bone and substance, and deep chest. Broad strong head with well defined stop and medium almond eye. Correct muzzle and bite. Straight Front with good forechest and Mahogany markings. Good reach of neck, strong level topline held on the move. True coming and going with long reaching stride. Feet could be tighter. This dog requires a large ring and he had it and used it to his advantage. His power needs to be handled very carefully and with control. Thankfully his handler has the strength and gait to equal him. Without hesitation the C.C. & B.O.B. Thrilled to see him win Group 3 under a distinguished overseas judge against some excellent dogs. 
Unlike


----------



## Miss chief (Jun 24, 2011)

Pictures did not come up -sorry my first attempt. My rescue bitch was very weedy and appeared too tall but this dog looks more in proportion and what I always had in my minds eye when I first thought about getting a rottweiler, perhaps I should have gone to an experienced breeder


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> How do you muscle up your Rotties?


5 mile power walks and swimming


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> 5 mile power walks and swimming


WOW I wonder if i could cope let alone Samson lol

Where is a good place to swim? Theres a hydrotherapy place nearby but they charge £40 for a 20 min session!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> WOW I wonder if i could cope let alone Samson lol
> 
> Where is a good place to swim? Theres a hydrotherapy place nearby but they charge £40 for a 20 min session!


Yeah, it aint cheap!! I used to pay a tenner for 10 mins in the water treadmill, but that ones clsoed now, so will have to look for another soon


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Yeah, it aint cheap!! I used to pay a tenner for 10 mins in the water treadmill, but that ones clsoed now, so will have to look for another soon


and thats for all the doggies hmy:hmy:hmy:hmy:hmy:hmy: wooowww


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Miss chief said:


> Interesting and, yes, very frank comments. I had a Rott bitch [rescued] that had many problems which put me off the breed but I am tempted after seeing my freinds dog who has a litter planned, well I haven't seen him in person but I have seen pictures of him. What do you think? [pictures used with permission]


The lady on the right with the red jacket did Discover Dogs at crufts with me on the Friday afternoon


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Yeah, it aint cheap!! I used to pay a tenner for 10 mins in the water treadmill, but that ones clsoed now, so will have to look for another soon


It'l probably be cheaper in the long run to get your own pool built!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> It'l probably be cheaper in the long run to get your own pool built!


I wish!!!

We have a pool for the garden but have to wait till paving slabs go down before I can use it again coz putting down on the dolomite will make it holey, LOL!! And its bloody cold getting in that with them to walk them round it!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I wish!!!
> 
> We have a pool for the garden but have to wait till paving slabs go down before I can use it again coz putting down on the dolomite will make it holey, LOL!! And its bloody cold getting in that with them to walk them round it!


I think im gonna throw Samson in the local reservoir lmao


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

not read all this thread toooooo long lol but im ashamed to say i am so scared of rotties as i see them as dogs that kill babies (naive) nice to read about them on here


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> not read all this thread toooooo long lol but im ashamed to say i am so scared of rotties as i see them as dogs that kill babies (naive) nice to read about them on here


Any dog (well almost) can become a killer in the wrong hands. Rotties are big cuddly teddy bears that know how to look after themselves and their family.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> not read all this thread toooooo long lol but im ashamed to say i am so scared of rotties as i see them as dogs that kill babies (naive) nice to read about them on here


That's such a shame because they are truly lovely dogs, no breed of dog is a killer (bet you didn't know a Pomeranian killed a baby and also only recently a Labrador mauled a child very badly).

My hubby has one who was badly abused  but she's an absolute sweetheart who woulden't harm a fly, if anything she'd probably be scared the fly would harm her :lol:


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> i am so scared of rotties as *i see them as dogs that kill babies* (naive)


Naive? Hmm, not so much. Incredibly stupid? Very much so


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

hmmmm no need to be rude you see on tv a dog killed a baby you tend to think there pretty scary and and there in the omen film haha


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> hmmmm no need to be rude you see on tv a dog killed a baby you tend to think there pretty scary and and there in the omen film haha


Maybe you would - but I know what a load of tw*ts the media can be and how they try to give certain breeds a bad reputation 

Oh yes, that's right, they're in a fictional movie - they must all be blood thirsty beasts. Silly me!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> not read all this thread toooooo long lol but im ashamed to say i am so scared of rotties as i see them as dogs that kill babies (naive) nice to read about them on here


that is a shame,probably cos youve never really met any....trust me,they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Naive? Hmm, not so much. Incredibly stupid? Very much so


why be so unpleasant?this may be an opinion,you(and i)dont agree with,but with your attitude it will turn into a row,instead of a bit of an education!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> not read all this thread toooooo long lol but im ashamed to say i am so scared of rotties as i see them as dogs that kill babies (naive) nice to read about them on here


and you moan, and get nasty when people question why you call your cross a daft name...Oh yes pedigree 'bashing' as its called is allowed..what a very narrow minded, uneducated view to have.


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> that is a shame,probably cos youve never really met any....trust me,they are gorgeous!!![/Q
> 
> It is def just out of lack of knowledge and the fact i have never come into contact with one always thought they were stuning dogs though so really nice to find out there personallity matches xx
> 
> and for the other comment i am putting my ability to ignore to use


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> not read all this thread toooooo long lol but im ashamed to say i am so scared of rotties as i see them as dogs that kill babies (naive) nice to read about them on here


IMHO anyone who can say that has never met a rottie..My aunts partner is petrified of dogs esp rotties.. they stayed over the other night and she had vegas asleep on her lap...
BTW rotties dont eat babies..they prefer toddlers ..thrill of the chase an all that


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> hmmmm no need to be rude you see on tv a dog killed a baby you tend to think there pretty scary and and there in the omen film haha


I learned that the news just talks nonsence, they highlight certain beeds because it brings the money in quicker.

 Pomeranian Kills 6-Week-Old Girl

Boy, three, left with horrific facial injuries as Labrador savages him while his mother strokes puppy

Family's border collie leaps into car and mauls baby, 7 months, who nearly loses a leg


Toddler injured in Jack Russell attack near Uckfield

Siberian Husky Bites, Kills Newborn Baby

Any dog of any breed can attack and maul, just because it dosen't get a huge feature on the news dosen't mean it dosen't happen 

Rottweiler honoured for stopping Coventry sex attacker

Dog Saves Woman from Fire

Just as any dog can be a Hero, Rotties are known for being loving loyal dogs and it's shame the media has highlighted them as evil dogs.

This is a list of popular breeds for the media to pick on between uk and usa.
Akita Inu - Akita, American Akita, Japanese Akita
Alaskan Malamute
American Bulldog - Old Country Bulldog
American Pit Bull Terrier - Pit Bull Terrier
American Staffordshire Terrier - Pit Bull Terrier
Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog
Belgian Malinois - Belgian Shepherd Malinois, Malinois
Boerboel - African Boerboel, South-African Boerboel
Boxer
Bull Terrier & Miniature Bull Terrier - English Bull Terrier
Bullmastiff
Cane Corso - Cane Corso Italiano, Italian Mastiff
Chinese Shar Pei - Shar Pei
Chow Chow
Czechoslovakian Wolfdog
Doberman Pinscher
Dogo Argentino - Argentinian Mastiff, Argentine Dogo
Dogue De Bordeaux - French Mastiff, Bordeaux Mastiff
Fila Brasileiro - Brazilian Mastiff, Brazilian Molosser
German Shepherd Dog - Alsatian, Deutscher Schaferhund, German Shepherd
Great Dane - German Mastiff
Mastiff - English Mastiff
Neapolitan Mastiff
Perro de Presa Canario - Canary Dog, Presa Canario
Perro de Presa Mallorquin - Ca de Bou, Dogo Mallorquin, Mallorquin Bulldog
Rhodesian Ridgeback
Rottweiler
Saint Bernard - Alpine Mastiff, Bernhardiner, Saint Barnhardshund
Siberian Husky
Staffordshire Bull Terrier - English Staffordshire Bull Terrier
Tibetan Mastiff
Tosa Inu - Japanese/Tosa Fighting Dog, Japanese Mastiff, Japanese Tosa, Tosa Ken

Yet on an American Temperament test the highest rating dog who had the most bites was a Skye terrier. A labrador scored lower on the test than a pitbull terrier.

Each dog's temperament depends on breeding and how they are raised.


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

harley bear said:


> IMHO anyone who can say that has never met a rottie..My aunts partner is petrified of dogs esp rotties.. they stayed over the other night and she had vegas asleep on her lap...
> BTW rotties dont eat babies..they prefer toddlers ..thrill of the chase an all that


sorry i will try better to meet more in the future and i am sure that is a joke but not a funny one children do get killed off dogs not a joking matter


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> albert 1970 said:
> 
> 
> > that is a shame,probably cos youve never really met any....trust me,they are gorgeous!!![/Q
> ...


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> sorry i will try better to meet more in the future and i am sure that is a joke but not a funny one children do get killed off dogs not a joking matter


Children get mauled and killed by dogs because they are left unsupervised or have idiots for owners!
Any dog could seriously harm a child.
Its narrow minded people who believe all the media hype thousands of dog attacks happen every year yet only the 'dangerous dog' attacks get reported! pathetic! 
wasnt it reported that the labrador caused the most hospital stays due to dog attacks every year?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

well i was also scared of rotties till i met one recently and now i think IN THE RIGHT HANDS
AS WITH ANY DOG
they are sooooo lovely and soft and sweet
its one of my new loves now rotties :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

im not saying any breed cant attack i said i was personally afraid of rotties that does not make me narrow minded i am also scared of moths shall i apolagise for that also my point was i was scared but was nice to read of real ppl who own them what nice dogs they are i was not attacking ps i would be more scared of you than ur dog jeeez


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> im not saying any breed cant attack i said i was personally afraid of rotties that does not make me narrow minded i am also scared of moths shall i apolagise for that also my point was i was scared but was nice to read of real ppl who own them what nice dogs they are i was not attacking ps i would be more scared of you than ur dog jeeez


omg omg im scared of moths toohmy:hmy:hmy:hmy:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

axl said:


> well i was also scared of rotties till i met one recently and now i think IN THE RIGHT HANDS
> AS WITH ANY DOG
> they are sooooo lovely and soft and sweet
> its one of my new loves now rotties :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


tell em,tell em!!!!!!!whooooooo/????


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> He's just over a year old now if I recall? then you can start some light jogging with him, bikejoring is another fun sport you can try and do. There's loads of sports to take up even just cani-x which is kind of like jogging.
> 
> I would steadily build him up start slow and short and work your way up to longer distances and time but always keep an eye if he becomes uncomfortable or it's too much, never be afraid to take it back a step.


It might look and sound silly but what if i sat on a skateboard and let him pull me for abit in the park?


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Feck is this thread still trundling on, jeez 63 pages of.........


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Ditsy42 said:


> Feck is this thread still trundling on, jeez 63 pages of.........


1 2 skip a few 99 100


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Ditsy42 said:


> Feck is this thread still trundling on, jeez 63 pages of.........


Shows how slow it is on here at the moment :wink:


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

axl you really tickle me haha xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

woooppppp i shall keep my feather duster now then dont want you falling over now do we


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> axl you really tickle me haha xx


axl was petrified of rotties,said she wouldnt even stroke him......within about an hour she wouldnt leave albert alone!!:001_tt1:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> im not saying any breed cant attack i said i was personally afraid of rotties that does not make me narrow minded i am also scared of moths shall i apolagise for that also my point was i was scared but was nice to read of real ppl who own them what nice dogs they are i was not attacking ps i would be more scared of you than ur dog jeeez


I woulden't worry about it, it's our job to show you the monsters arn't monsters but actually big babies instead. I spent most of my childhood terrified of German shepherds, it was only when I was 16 that I worked with one and rearlized they were real sweethearts. Funny enough all the evil breeds are my favourites because they have such loving personalities, sadly this is where humans abuse it. They want to please their owners so much that they become vicious because they are asked to, often to make the owner look 'ard. 

This is my hubbies, she was very cruelly treated by people who tried to use her as a fighting dog, they repeatedly beat her many times and done god knows what else to her including starving her. Thankfully she was stolen by hubbys friend off those people and my hubby took her on as a foster and ended up keeping her.

























She's such a sweety she's very gentle and loves my hubby to bits, she's scared of strangers though and new places but she never growlls, barks or attempts to bite people instead she'd rather hide and cower form them instead, especially if they are mexican


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ditsy42 said:


> Feck is this thread still trundling on, jeez 63 pages of.........


Theres something for dog lovers, something for criminal law enthusiasts, somethin for comedy lovers, somethin for serious drama lovers and somethin for the ladies 

Shame there was nothin for us men in here :crying:

Anyway this thread ought to be stickied


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> I woulden't worry about it, it's our job to show you the monsters arn't monsters but actually big babies instead. I spent most of my childhood terrified of German shepherds, it was only when I was 16 that I worked with one and rearlized they were real sweethearts. Funny enough all the evil breeds are my favourites because they have such loving personalities, sadly this is where humans abuse it. They want to please their owners so much that they become vicious because they are asked to, often to make the owner look 'ard.
> 
> This is my hubbies, she was very cruelly treated by people who tried to use her as a fighting dog, they repeatedly beat her many times and done god knows what else to her including starving her. Thankfully she was stolen by hubbys friend off those people and my hubby took her on as a foster and ended up keeping her.
> 
> ...


awww what a sweetie i do so love rotties, but couldnt have one in this house with my 2 boys at the age they are right now, plus i dont think another male in this house is needed lol:001_tt1::001_tt1: i so wish i could have a rottie though


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> It might look and sound silly but what if i sat on a skateboard and let him pull me for abit in the park?


You can try, you're braver than me :lol: maybe because i'm cap on skateboards that i'd be more worried of falling off before my dog (not that Maya would ever dream of pulling me) could pull me off :lol:


----------



## Miss chief (Jun 24, 2011)

hawksport said:


> The lady on the right with the red jacket did Discover Dogs at crufts with me on the Friday afternoon


What amazing eyesight you have. Whats Discover dogs?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> I woulden't worry about it, it's our job to show you the monsters arn't monsters but actually big babies instead. I spent most of my childhood terrified of German shepherds, it was only when I was 16 that I worked with one and rearlized they were real sweethearts. Funny enough all the evil breeds are my favourites because they have such loving personalities, sadly this is where humans abuse it. They want to please their owners so much that they become vicious because they are asked to, often to make the owner look 'ard.
> 
> This is my hubbies, she was very cruelly treated by people who tried to use her as a fighting dog, they repeatedly beat her many times and done god knows what else to her including starving her. Thankfully she was stolen by hubbys friend off those people and my hubby took her on as a foster and ended up keeping her.
> 
> ...


look at that gorgeous girl....how could anyone hurt her!!:cursing:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> You can try, you're braver than me :lol: maybe because i'm cap on skateboards that i'd be more worried of falling off before my dog (not that Maya would ever dream of pulling me) could pull me off :lol:


lmao Im not gonna stand on it..you mad?? lol Il be sittin on it


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

omg that is so sad poor girl god i feel angry now i would hang the barstewards :cursing:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> omg that is so sad poor girl god i feel angry now i would hang the barstewards :cursing:


erm are you me??/ as i say that word tooo barstewrads and i hate moths .... was your dad a travellling salesman like mine


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> lmao Im not gonna stand on it..you mad?? lol Il be sittin on it


hahaha man being pulled on a skateboard would make my 5.30 am walk in the park much more amusing ahhaha :lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

albert 1970 said:


> look at that gorgeous girl....how could anyone hurt her!!:cursing:


No idea but i'm pleased they failed to make her into the vicious dog they wanted. She adores hubby and I feel very honoured she's let me into her world and trusts me too 



5rivers79 said:


> lmao Im not gonna stand on it..you mad?? lol Il be sittin on it


:lol: i'd still fall off it


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

axl said:


> erm are you me??/ as i say that word tooo barstewrads and i hate moths .... was your dad a travellling salesman like mine


hahahaha i will ask my mum lmao xx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> im not saying any breed cant attack i said i was personally afraid of rotties that does not make me narrow minded i am also scared of moths shall i apolagise for that also my point was i was scared but was nice to read of real ppl who own them what nice dogs they are i was not attacking ps i would be more scared of you than ur dog jeeez


I used the term narrow minded because of the sentence highlighted below..that comment IS extremely narrow minded, no matter which way you look at it! 
OH and i am more scary than my dog...i dont as much as he would before i bite 


lovemybaileyboo said:


> not read all this thread toooooo long lol but im ashamed to say i am so scared of rotties as i see them as dogs that kill babies (naive) nice to read about them on here


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Theres something for dog lovers, something for criminal law enthusiasts, somethin for comedy lovers, somethin for serious drama lovers and somethin for the ladies


Lol sooo true but don't forget ladies are very interested in loving dogs, criminal law, comedy,serious dramas and ............... Cake!

So back on track ......... Tart or muffin?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> I used the term narrow minded because of the sentence highlighted below..that comment IS extremely narrow minded, no matter which way you look at it!
> OH and i am more scary than my dog...i dont as much as he would before i bite


Anyone scared of the Rottweiler needs to be educated and I cant think of anything visually better right now than this - I have posted it before, I watch it now and then, and every time it makes me fill with tears - I am extremely proud to say this magnificent breed has been a part of my life for 34 years. I simply cannot imagine life without them, they are the familys beloved guardians and I think this video says it all -

The True Character of the Rottweiler - YouTube


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> hmmmm no need to be rude you see on tv a dog killed a baby you tend to think there pretty scary and and there in the omen film haha


My parents first Rottweiler was related to the rottweiler in The Omen - Condor was his pet name and what a softie he was - a well-trained softie mind you!! His owner/trainer is still aroudn today, training and breeding and very occasionally showing her rotts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Anyone scared of the Rottweiler needs to be educated and I cant think of anything visually better right now than this - I have posted it before, I watch it now and then, and every time it makes me fill with tears - I am extremely proud to say this magnificent breed has been a part of my life for 34 years. I simply cannot imagine life without them, they are the familys beloved guardians and I think this video says it all -
> 
> The True Character of the Rottweiler - YouTube


wow now thats a youtube video amazing :001_tt1:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

axl said:


> wow now thats a youtube video amazing :001_tt1:


I love the music too!!

I am storing up pictures and putting bits of writing together to make a vid of my own rotts through the years and if I get it half as good as this, I will be more than happy, lol!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I love the music too!!
> 
> I am storing up pictures and putting bits of writing together to make a vid of my own rotts through the years and if I get it half as good as this, I will be more than happy, lol!


well if you need a hand with editing ... give me a yell thats my degree major


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Anyone scared of the Rottweiler needs to be educated and I cant think of anything visually better right now than this - I have posted it before, I watch it now and then, and every time it makes me fill with tears - I am extremely proud to say this magnificent breed has been a part of my life for 34 years. I simply cannot imagine life without them, they are the familys beloved guardians and I think this video says it all -
> 
> The True Character of the Rottweiler - YouTube


love that video,im a newbie to the rottie world as you know,but i cant imagine life without one now!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> not read all this thread toooooo long lol but im ashamed to say i am so scared of rotties as i see them as dogs that kill babies (naive) nice to read about them on here


Please could you answer DD's post, as I found your comment quite offensive TBH, why is it alright for you to post a comment like this directly slagging off a specific breed when other people aren't allowed to discuss the huge quagmire of unethical breeding involved with your chosen type of dog, which isn't even directly insulting the actual dogs but the greedy people churning them out



Devil-Dogz said:


> and you moan, and get nasty when people question why you call your cross a daft name...Oh yes pedigree 'bashing' as its called is allowed..what a very narrow minded, uneducated view to have.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

axl said:


> well if you need a hand with editing ... give me a yell thats my degree major


Ermmmmmm, you might regret that coz I aint got a clue, LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Ermmmmmm, you might regret that coz I aint got a clue, LOL!!!!!!!!


well im a stay at home mum and get very bored rihgt now... so be good to put my degree to use before the kids leave and i can use it for real lol

and if you get to demanding ill just do this behind your back:cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing: :lol:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> not read all this thread toooooo long lol but im ashamed to say i am so scared of rotties as i see them as dogs that kill babies (naive) nice to read about them on here


Hope this doesnt scare ya too much hinny!!










:devil:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Hope this doesnt scare ya too much hinny!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:hand::hand::hand::hand::hand::hand:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

This tiny weeny baby puppy -










..... grew into this 'baby killer!!'


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Anyone scared of the Rottweiler needs to be educated and I cant think of anything visually better right now than this - I have posted it before, I watch it now and then, and every time it makes me fill with tears - I am extremely proud to say this magnificent breed has been a part of my life for 34 years. I simply cannot imagine life without them, they are the familys beloved guardians and I think this video says it all -
> 
> The True Character of the Rottweiler - YouTube


That's just gorgeous. I'm sniffling like a baby here now though


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Coffee said:


> That's just gorgeous. I'm sniffling like a baby here now though


Oh, you joining me then, lol!! :crying:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Oh, you joining me then, lol!! :crying:


pull yourself together ladies....ridiculous,youd never see me getting emotional over that sort of thing.....im a geezer....proper.......sniff....anyone got a tissue?


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Oh, you joining me then, lol!! :crying:


<passes tissues>

:cryin:

It was the bit about the ones that went into the Twin Towers that tipped me over the edge....... <sniff>


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Coffee said:


> <passes tissues>
> 
> :cryin:
> 
> It was the big about the ones that went into the Twin Towers that tipped me over the edge....... <sniff>


Yeah, that sends me into sniffle mode too - every time!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Yeah, that sends me into sniffle mode too - every time!!


same... but i never cry im 'ard


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

axl said:


> same... but i never cry im 'ard


Rottie 'ard you mean?? :ihih:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Paganman said:


> Lol sooo true but don't forget ladies are very interested in loving dogs, criminal law, comedy,serious dramas and ............... Cake!
> 
> So back on track ......... Tart or muffin?


Double Choc Chip Muffin


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Anyone scared of the Rottweiler needs to be educated and I cant think of anything visually better right now than this - I have posted it before, I watch it now and then, and every time it makes me fill with tears - I am extremely proud to say this magnificent breed has been a part of my life for 34 years. I simply cannot imagine life without them, they are the familys beloved guardians and I think this video says it all -
> 
> The True Character of the Rottweiler - YouTube


Lovely vid.. only just watched it.. wouldnt play on my phone


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> she'd rather hide and cower form them instead, especially if they are mexican


Bit specific! Do they have to be called Cesar as well? :thumbdown:

Is it the trainer? The accent?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

cinammontoast said:


> Bit specific! Do they have to be called Cesar as well? :thumbdown:
> 
> Is it the trainer? The accent?


:huh: this has nothing to do with ceaser or trainers, it was people who wanted a fighting dog

Chula came from Mexio originally stolen to Arizona and now lives in colorado.

Mexicans are quite common where my husband lives, he has a mexican friend and despite everything she always hides from him or any other mexican she comes across. I can't tell you what it is if it's the accent, the way they look I don't know she's a dog who was cruelley treated. She dosen't like strangers but after a while she'll relax but with mexicans she just can't.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> :huh: this has nothing to do with ceaser or trainers, it was people who wanted a fighting dog
> 
> Chula came from Mexio originally stolen to Arizona and now lives in colorado.
> 
> Mexicans are quite common where my husband lives, he has a mexican friend and despite everything she always hides from him or any other mexican she comes across. I can't tell you what it is if it's the accent, the way they look I don't know she's a dog who was cruelley treated. She dosen't like strangers but after a while she'll relax but with mexicans she just can't.


People that make dogs fight are pus***s. Why dont they get in the ring and fight each other..show some b*lls!

I wish their dogs would turn on them and give them the damage they deserve!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Watching that Rottie vid reminds me just how different my Mals are from any breed i've ever had before. No way would mine sit there all good while there was food about - Flynn and Marty had a fight over one piece of popcorn they could see on the floor in the kitchen when they were in another room  food orientated aint the word for these guys, they'll turn on each other in a heart beat if they think they're being left out on the food stakes.

When we say they are different they are so so different in so many ways that it's unreal sometimes, bl**dy harder to train too. That's why so many people wrongly give up on them as youngsters and they end up in rescue. 
Just looking at those Rotts sitting there with someone eating makes me think - oow is that safe - then I remember they're not Mals so no probs!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Watching that Rottie vid reminds me just how different my Mals are from any breed i've ever had before. No way would mine sit there all good while there was food about - Flynn and Marty had a fight over one piece of popcorn they could see on the floor in the kitchen when they were in another room  food orientated aint the word for these guys, they'll turn on each other in a heart beat if they think they're being left out on the food stakes.
> 
> When we say they are different they are so so different in so many ways that it's unreal sometimes, bl**dy harder to train too. That's why so many people wrongly give up on them as youngsters and they end up in rescue.
> Just looking at those Rotts sitting there with someone eating makes me think - oow is that safe - then I remember they're not Mals so no probs!


Are Mals really that food aggressive?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Too right they are and mine are very well fed too. Kali and Marty had a fight over the food bowl I was washing up *after* they had eaten, she started it and when one picks on the other they won't back down so you never get one cower and retreat you always get a fight. Marty is so incredibly laid back but Kali and Flynn have had a pop at him and even he will retaliate. Nightmare dogs and you need to keep on top of them in order to live peaceably.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Too right they are and mine are very well fed too. Kali and Marty had a fight over the food bowl I was washing up *after* they had eaten, she started it and when one picks on the other they won't back down so you never get one cower and retreat you always get a fight. Marty is so incredibly laid back but Kali and Flynn have had a pop at him and even he will retaliate. Nightmare dogs and you need to keep on top of them in order to live peaceably.


WoW its funny as from a laymans point of view i thought mals get on very well as they seem to work well together for sled pulling. How wrong was i lol.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Exactly what most people would think and when working they're in their element but even very experienced breeder/workers have separate packs cos their dogs don't get on. Mine are fine most of the time but keeping Flynn cost Kali and Marty their friendship - she doesn't like him much now her son is around. Marty couldn't care less as he's very popular with my little guys and he's a gentle giant with them, no confrontation with a different breed you see where as two Mals can sometimes clash regardless of whether they are the same sex or not.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Exactly what most people would think and when working they're in their element but even very experienced breeder/workers have separate packs cos their dogs don't get on. Mine are fine most of the time but keeping Flynn cost Kali and Marty their friendship - she doesn't like him much now her son is around. Marty couldn't care less as he's very popular with my little guys and he's a gentle giant with them, no confrontation with a different breed you see where as two Mals can sometimes clash regardless of whether they are the same sex or not.


and i thought i had a difficult breed to cope with lol

see you guys on here 2moro sometime im shuttin off for the night..over and out


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ditto - catch up later.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Well I am alive and kicking this morning and wondering already how many more posts are going to be added to this thread, PMSL!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Well I am alive and kicking this morning and wondering already how many more posts are going to be added to this thread, PMSL!!!!!


im awake too  and ill join you on adding to this EPIC thread :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

axl..and ceearott...you both love this thread!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> axl..and ceearott...you both love this thread!!!


i just cant let this die i can't will be too heart breaking:crying:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

axl said:


> i just cant let this die i can't will be too heart breaking:crying:


Pull yourself together woman! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Pull yourself together woman! :lol:


but i cant join with me round the campfire 
give peace a chance 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

axl said:


> but i cant join with me round the campfire
> give peace a chance
> :lol: :lol:


PMSL call the docs hun..make an appointment its not too late :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

harley bear said:


> PMSL call the docs hun..make an appointment its not too late :smilewinkgrin:


can i have my huggable jacket back please :smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Its getting so epic, its gonna reach 'Gone With The Wind' proportions :lol:

Right, we've talked rotts/gsd/akitas/love/life/meaning of the universe etc etc

What can we add today people?????


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Its getting so epic, its gonna reach 'Gone With The Wind' proportions :lol:
> 
> Right, we've talked rotts/gsd/akitas/love/life/meaning of the universe etc etc
> 
> What can we add today people?????


From the post below..im guessing mental health 



axl said:


> can i have my huggable jacket back please :smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


Your alright hun dont worry..the doc will sort you out :smilewinkgrin: xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

what are you trying to say miss bear ?? huuuuuhhhhh
are you insinuating that im mentally unstable?
honestly, my mummy says im special:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

axl said:


> what are you trying to say miss bear ?? huuuuuhhhhh
> are you insinuating that im mentally unstable?
> honestly, my mummy says im special:smilewinkgrin:


I aint saying anything... your doing it all yourself 
I think your mommy is right PMSL


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

harley bear said:


> I aint saying anything... your doing it all yourself
> I think your mommy is right PMSL


miss bear miss bear ive saved you a seat next to me on the bus
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

axl said:


> miss bear miss bear ive saved you a seat next to me on the bus
> :lol::lol::lol:


Would that be the bus going to NeverNeverLand?????


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Would that be the bus going to NeverNeverLand?????


yes peter come with us :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

bit of a random post,but im very suprised about the amount albert molts(thats not how you spell it is it)moults???erm....should of paid more attention at school!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> bit of a random post,but im very suprised about the amount albert molts(thats not how you spell it is it)moults???erm....should of paid more attention at school!


malt lol:lol:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

axl said:


> malt lol:lol:


That's malt as in malt vinegar, doofus.

Moult is for coats...


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Horse and Hound said:


> That's malt as in malt vinegar, doofus.
> 
> Moult is for coats...


duuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

At least me _moults_, not _moulds_, unlike my clotted cream last night. No cream teas for SS:crying:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> bit of a random post,but im very suprised about the amount albert molts(thats not how you spell it is it)moults???erm....should of paid more attention at school!


Get him a furminator!! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Get him a furminator!! :wink:


does that involve arnie hmy:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

axl said:


> does that involve arnie hmy:


Jaysus!! You really are in one now arent you???hmy:

No doubt you will be back...................................


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Please could you answer DD's post, as I found your comment quite offensive TBH, why is it alright for you to post a comment like this directly slagging off a specific breed when other people aren't allowed to discuss the huge quagmire of unethical breeding involved with your chosen type of dog, which isn't even directly insulting the actual dogs but the greedy people churning them out


no i cant answer DD and sorry that you feel offended but i was stated what i thought and have enjoyed listening that i was wrong also i did not choose my dogs breed


----------



## lovemybaileyboo (Aug 31, 2011)

oooooh albert were has your red blob gone hahaha  xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> no i cant answer DD and sorry that you feel offended but i was stated what i thought and have enjoyed listening that i was wrong also i did not choose my dogs breed


Well, no hard feelings, we all get our feathers ruffled now & then as we're only human
Glad some of the Rottie folks have persuaded you otherwise, they are a lovely breed, except when in the hands of the wrong kind of owner, but I've met a lot of different breeds & crosses owned by numpites


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> oooooh albert were has your red blob gone hahaha  xx


everyone has come round to the way of thinking.....IM A DOG GENIOUS!!!!!i love it,but its hard work,just got off the phone to axl asking advice......hang on ....phone again......pfffffttttt...its ceearott again needing more advice!!!wish these people could get on with their dogs alone for 5 mins!!!!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> everyone has come round to the way of thinking.....IM A DOG GENIOUS!!!!!i love it,but its hard work,just got off the phone to axl asking advice......hang on ....phone again......pfffffttttt...its ceearott again needing more advice!!!wish these people could get on with their dogs alone for 5 mins!!!!


Mr A - you sleepwalking again young fella me lad???????


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

lovemybaileyboo said:


> hmmmm no need to be rude you see on tv a dog killed a baby you tend to think there pretty scary and and there in the omen film haha


they also have a Gsd in one of the omen films, but i would of trusted my late gsd with my life!! and after growing up with 2 rottweilers i would also say that they are loving and well mannered pooches, in the right hands. not some young idiot that buys a dog because they think it makes look hard!!!! :cursing:

personally i find smaller dogs more aggressive than large dogs, because they are let off with a lot more disturbing behaviour because it is seen as cute ((aaaaw look at that cute little dog showing us his teeth!!)) 
but ANY dog in the hands of an owner that doesnt bother to train/socialise them can be dangerous

i havent read all this thread because it is very long hmy:
but in response to the original query, i have lived with both gsd's and rotties, and can think of no other 2 dogs i would rather have...i guess it just depends which fits best into your gang :smilewinkgrin:

but i have also lived with an akita (wont bore you with the details) and would definitely advise waiting until your gorgeous boy turns into the adult he is going to be 

but more importantly mmmmmmmmmm cream tea's :001_tt1: ha ha


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Kivasmum said:


> *they also have a Gsd in one of the omen films*, but i would of trusted my late gsd with my life!! and after growing up with 2 rottweilers i would also say that they are loving and well mannered pooches, in the right hands. not some young idiot that buys a dog because they think it makes look hard!!!! :cursing:
> 
> personally i find smaller dogs more aggressive than large dogs, because they are let off with a lot more disturbing behaviour because it is seen as cute ((aaaaw look at that cute little dog showing us his teeth!!))
> but ANY dog in the hands of an owner that doesnt bother to train/socialise them can be dangerous
> ...


Yeah I think that was the recent remake, beautiful dog
As for the cream teas, I really must go & get some clotted cream that's not past its sell by date:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Yeah I think that was the recent remake, beautiful dog
> As for the cream teas, I really must go & get some clotted cream that's not past its sell by date:smilewinkgrin:


thats the one, jet black he was and stunning :001_tt1:
do you deliver?????


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

i thought i had mental health issues albert passes me by milessssssss


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Kivasmum said:


> do you deliver?????


No, she does lamb, chicken or beef...

...I'll get my coat.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Kivasmum said:


> thats the one, jet black he was and stunning :001_tt1:
> do you deliver?????


nope they're aaaaalllllll miiiiiine:001_tt1:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Kivasmum said:


> they also have a Gsd in one of the omen films, but i would of trusted my late gsd with my life!! and after growing up with 2 rottweilers i would also say that they are loving and well mannered pooches, in the right hands. not some young idiot that buys a dog because they think it makes look hard!!!! :cursing:


thats my point, its the media and some of the idiots you see on the street that make you think certain breeds are a "type" and it isnt the case at all.

Another good thing about forums like this.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Just thought I would check in..


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Just thought I would check in..


Thanks for checkin in..Sammy as always here to welcome you in:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

mstori said:


> thats my point, its the media and some of the idiots you see on the street that make you think certain breeds are a "type" and it isnt the case at all.
> 
> Another good thing about forums like this.


I think movies just want dogs that can look menacing. Plus in horror movies different things are used to bring out fears/phobias in people and dogs are quite a common phobia for people.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> I think movies just want dogs that can look menacing. Plus in horror movies different things are used to bring out fears/phobias in people and dogs are quite a common phobia for people.


people win hands down everytime for me lol.. dont need to add dogs.. umpa lumpas urgh!! the scariest things on earth! just typing that brought me out in sweat!

but yeah you are right. any snarling dog looks scary, be it small or large.

Is sammy waiting for his cup of tea?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oooo people are much more scary than dogs by far- the film Wolf Creek is one of the scsriest I have ever seen 

Mind you there are some scary people on this thread - prob all tucked away for the night now by their nurses!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

f,a,o ceearott!!!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Shepherds can have straight backs :lol:


this is merely a difference of degree - this ^^ long-haired red-&-black is only slightly roached. 


SpringerHusky said:


> A [lot] of the "roach" back is just [the dog] being [posed].


this black-&-tan is not 'posed', his rear-feet are in a natural stance - his back has a pronounced roach, IMO, 
plus a dropped croup & very low-set tail, both of which visually add to the curved-spine's impression.

but his roach is not as extreme as some i've seen - & a roached spine is visible while moving, too, 
which would not be true if it were an artifact caused by the show-pose.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

too right!! not just in movies, but on forums, and in real life too.. give me a furry over a human anyday.. although a furryhuman may scare me more.. dunno.. would have to meet one before passing judgement, could perhaps be the perfect compromise if it had the best qualities: non judgmental, unconditional love, etc :lol:


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> bit of a random post,but im very suprised about the amount albert molts(thats not how you spell it is it)moults???erm....should *of* paid more attention at school!


Yes, you should *have * 

Gorgeous pics of your boy by the way


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Miss chief said:


> Interesting and, yes, very frank comments. I had a Rott bitch (rescued) [with] many problems
> which put me off the breed, but I'm tempted after seeing my friend's dog who has a litter planned,
> ...I haven't seen him in person but I've seen pictures... What do you think? [pictures used with permission]


i'm having trouble picking out his withers, neck, & heart-girth; there's a woman seated behind him, wearing 
black slacks & black shoes, & his upper-torso, neck & girth are all bleeding into the black background. 

his foreface looks good in profile, his body structure is moderate, but i do get the impression his neck is heavy. 
his rear looks well-made, with nice unexaggerated angulation & a solid pelvis - good level back, too.

have his knees & hips been scored? [preferably Penn-HIP?]

what about his elbows [scored?] & eyes [k9-opthalmologist certificate, under 12-MO]?

does he have nice ROUND nostrils like O-O, not vertical slits that look like []-[]


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Coffee said:


> Yes, you should *have *
> 
> Gorgeous pics of your boy by the way


thanks....i think lol


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> f,a,o ceearott!!!


He doesnt look overweight nor underweight looking at them piccies. He looks about right, I wouldnt be letting him get any bigger round his waistline now, coz of his ED. 

I know you wont take this the wrong way, so actually he looks quite a handsome chappie considering he came from an 'erm' - not so good breeder.

And arent you going to introduce those two stunning kids - you impolite boy!!

Remember your manners :hand:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> He doesnt look overweight nor underweight looking at them piccies. He looks about right, I wouldnt be letting him get any bigger round his waistline now, coz of his ED.
> 
> I know you wont take this the wrong way, so actually he looks quite a handsome chappie considering he came from an 'erm' - not so good breeder.
> 
> ...


thanks ceearott,hes a gorgeous boy,despite where he come from...thank you

and the others are my 2 gorgeous girls,charlotte the eldest,and gemima the youngest :001_tt1:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> thanks ceearott,hes a gorgeous boy,despite where he come from...thank you
> 
> and the others are my 2 gorgeous girls,charlotte the eldest,and gemima the youngest :001_tt1:


Well say hello from me - your wife must be a stunner coz they cant take after you, PMSL!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Well say hello from me - your wife must be a stunner coz they cant take after you, PMSL!!!!!


she is,but im a proper hottie!!!!!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> she is,but im a proper hottie!!!!!


Hmm, well we have not proof though have we?? perhaps you ought to join the girls on the nutters thread, and be our 'rear' for the evening so we can play pin the tail on the a$$ :smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Hmm, well we have not proof though have we?? perhaps you ought to join the girls on the nutters thread, and be our 'rear' for the evening so we can play pin the tail on the a$$ :smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


much as id love to lol,im out for a few beers......how sad am i,going round a mates...and made up a reason so i can take albert lol


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> much as id love to lol,im out for a few beers......how sad am i,going round a mates...and made up a reason so i can take albert lol


Aye, excuses excuses - heard it all before typical blokey!!! Well I hope you get pi$$ed as a fart and have a massive hangover in the morning and Albert jumps on ya heed!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> she is,but im a proper hottie!!!!!:d


lmao:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

Milk or hot water first in a cuppa?








2.5hrs since last post  needs a bump!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Who's gonna get pissed and jump on who's head and whos the "hottie" lol? I think i missed loads while i was out! Quick fill me in while im gettin ready to go out???!!! 

(Great kids and dog by the way Albert!)


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Excuse me kids but why has nobody attended registration today???! hmy:


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

sorry sammy, everyone being nice today.. look at your eyes.. so pwetty!!  but they look so sad like they are pleading


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

oopppssss i forgot to say hi sorry about that sammy u little stunner you (sammy of course)


----------



## Miss chief (Jun 24, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> i'm having trouble picking out his withers, neck, & heart-girth; there's a woman seated behind him, wearing
> black slacks & black shoes, & his upper-torso, neck & girth are all bleeding into the black background.
> 
> his foreface looks good in profile, his body structure is moderate, but i do get the impression his neck is heavy.
> ...


I have heard conflictin reports about Penn hip, but who am I? No doubt his owner may comment! I think hi owner is considering getting him scored in the near future [ he is NOT the sire of her impending litte and she chunters on about he will be a veteran before she uses this dog at stud!! - it is her jokey words for those who do not understand!] I read the other day that Ditzey put a critque about him n here somewhere bya much approved breeder judge?


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Look at me lookin all proud and distinguished 

Where all da ladies at?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So handsome


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

This thread still going???? LOVE IT!!!! 

Let's keep it alive! 

Who would win in a fight? A Rottie or a GSD?

And when they face the supreme challenger, an Akita, who would win overall?

It's a virtual fight of course, like a game of trumps (before any saddos complain to the mods that we should be discussing cat litter or something).

So, in a game of trumps...which dog card would win and why?


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

classixuk said:


> This thread still going???? LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> Let's keep it alive!
> 
> ...


I think the Rottie would beat the GSD by just overwhelming it with its size and power...although it will be a hard fought fight as the GSD is no slouch..it will of course cause some serious damage as it may be the more intelligent breed.

Now give the Rottie a few months to recover and train back to peak condition. Akita waiting...

Both American Akita and Rottie around the same weight...leads to a visious battle between two mighty giants..and there can be only one winner...

The Akita wins it after a thunderous brawl..after all it was bred to fight and hunt bears!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I vote.....Alaskan Malamute.....just not Maya


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

classixuk said:


> This thread still going???? LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> Let's keep it alive!
> 
> ...


When it comes to trumps the Rottie would win hands down- silent but deadlyhmy:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> When it comes to trumps the Rottie would win hands down- silent but deadlyhmy:


explanations plssssssssssss


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> explanations plssssssssssss


He farts quite a lot


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

From unfortunate personal experience, the Rottie would have the GSD.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> he farts quite a lot


lmfaoooooooooo


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> From unfortunate personal experience, the Rottie would have the GSD.


hmy: you didnt see that i hope


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

No, thank god, because I would have jumped in there to get them apart.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Akita would win purely cos of this:

[youtube_browser]AggSdKcfgAI[/youtube_browser]

(sorry but had to bump, its my thread after all hehe)

Thanks to Metal Dog and NewfiesMum for showing me how to embed the videos


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh god, I'm in love :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> Oh god, I'm in love :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


calm down...i have this affect on people!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> calm down...i have this affect on people!


LMFAOOOOOO :lol:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> calm down...i have this affect on people!


I suppose you're not bad either


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> I suppose you're not bad either


Get a room guys!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Get a room guys!


Only if Sammie is coming too


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> Only if Sammie is coming too


LMAO he probably wouldnt say no


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> LMAO he probably wouldnt say no


Great, on my way to Birmingham now


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> Great, on my way to Birmingham now


pick sammy up,then back to essex!!!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

OMG!!!! This is tooooooo much for a nice quiet Sunday afternoon!!!


Go get a freaking room guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Abnd this thread is just getting bumped on purpose now........:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> OMG!!!! This is tooooooo much for a nice quiet Sunday afternoon!!!
> 
> Go get a freaking room guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Abnd this thread is just getting bumped on purpose now........:smilewinkgrin:


No not on purpose, its a daily log on Sammy till he gets a younger brother or gf


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Been watching Sammy's video and this has just freaked me out!
[youtube_browser]5cBUcTbZ5Ls[/youtube_browser]


----------

